# Emisores de fm sencillos. Comparativa.



## tecnicdeso (Nov 14, 2007)

Llevo unas semanas fabricando algunos de los pequeños emisores que hay en estos foros, y alguno rescatado de la red. Particularmente y ya que todos los circuitos son fantasticos, y teoricamente son correctos, he decidido realizar la comparativa práctica entre ellos.

Todos ellos probados con una antena bazoka en iguales condiciones para todos.

En primer lugar, analizaré el archiconocido circuito de 3W famoso por ser uno de los mas comerciales en las tiendas de electronica, CEBEK, Canakit, .
Se trata del formado por dos transistores 2n2219A y un TL081. Es el siguiente:

















El diodo varicap lo han puesto por debajo ya que es smd.

Es una preciosidad, y tras varios infructuosos intentos de localizar el diodo varicap he decidido adquirirlo en una tienda de electrónica por 25 Euros.
Un circuito inestable al 100%, curiosamente, no es sintonizable en casi ningún receptor digital, y suena con mucha distorsión (lo probé con 10 autorradios diferentes) Solo recibia la señal en un radiocassette analógico sencillo.

El famoso zumbido es irremediable. De hecho, en las instrucciones sugieren un condensador de 4700 Mf. en la entrada para evitarlo, con tal de que no les llames para preguntar por el ruidito. No es zumbido de rizado de fuente. Es solo evitable con una batería de auto. El consumo apenas alcanza 120mA, lo cual no arroja ni de lejos los 3 W anunciados.

Muy inestable. No lo aconsejo, ni adquirido nuevo. No funciona bien. No es posible ajustarlo. A mi parecer una estafa.

Para testear estos circuitos, en potencia, utilizo una pequeña lámpara de 12V 0.25W entre la salida de antena y la masa. No es capaz de encender apenas la lampara débilmente. 

Analizando el alcance, a los 500 mts. desaparece todo rastro de la emisión.


En segundo lugar, he realizado una emisora que encontré y me aconsejaron. Se trata del siguiente circuito. En un principio no crei en los 4W anunciados. Nada mas lejos de la realidad.









Componentes:

R1, R2 10KOhm

R3 47Ohm

C1, C2 1nF

C3 4,7uF/16V

C4, C7, C8 0~45pF trimmer

C5, C6 10pF

C9 100nF

L1 4 turns, 7mm diameter *

L3  3 turns, 7mm diameter *

L4 5 turns, 7mm diameter *

L2 RFC (resistance 1MOhm with wrapped around her inductor of enough coils from fine isolated wire. Scratch of utmost inductor and you stick in utmost the resistance making thus a parallel L-r circuit.)

T1, T2  2N2219

ANT Simple dipole l/2.

MIC IN

Extraido de esta página:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html

Una vez realizado el proyecto, me sorprendió lo rápido del ajuste y la estabilidad del circuito.

Lo realicé con componente reciclado. Utilizando los 2n2219, el circuito con la antena bazooka absorbe nada mas y nada menos que 250 mA, sin que apenas se calienten los transistores, lo cual arroja una potencia de 3W aproximados en antena alimentado con 15V

Zumbido inexistente, utilizando un 7815 y buenos condensadores. Calidad de audio extremadamente limpia. Estabilidad bastante buena, simplemente hay que esperar a que alcance la temperatura de trabajo y fijar la frecuencia.

La anunciada lamparita de 12V 0,25W conectada en la antena, se vuelve loca, luce a toda potencia, (mas de lo debido). Ajustando los trimmers observamos como la lampara enciende mas o menos, lo cual nos da una idea de la potencia en la salida.

En definitiva, una vez mas se demuestra que la efectividad está en las pequeñas cosas.

Aconsejo este circuito, ya que el alcance estimado es de unos 2Km efectivos, y digo efectivos cuando la emisora es capaz de hacer detener el digital de un autorradio cuando lo ponemos en busqueda automática.

ESTA ES LA EMISORA PARA LOS QUE NOS INICIAMOS EN RF.

Otra de las emisoras que he realizado es la siguiente:













Se trata de un pequeño emisor de aproximadamente 150mW bastante estable y con buena calidad de audio, para aplicaciones en las que no precisemos mas de 50Mts. de cobertura.



Estas son las emisoras evaluadas hasta el momento, proximamente terminaré dos proyectos nuevos, entre ellos el publicado en este foro y destacado, publicado por joakiy, creo que llamado veronica. Será mi primer contacto con PLL.


----------



## joakiy (Nov 14, 2007)

La emisora de CEBEK es una KK, y un timo en toda regla. Fué la primera que compré hace muuuuuuuuuuchos aaaaaaaaaaaaños con toda la ilusión del mundo y era uan verdadera castaña. Lo del zumbido. puffffff mejor ni hablar. Conservé el circuito durante años, y cuando ya era "mayor" decidí intentar restaurarlo, cambiando los condensadores que lleva por otros de tipo NPO para ver si mejoraba la respuesta, cambiando transistores y otros componentes. y nada.

Si alguien ha pensado en comprarla, que ni se lo plantee. es perder el tiempo y el dinero.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Y donde dejas el que aparece como destacajo? la verdad que ese es sendo circuitazo para los que estan empezando con RF, ademas su calidad de sonido/numero de componentes es excelente y el alcance de (300 mts para mi) es increible 
Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Nov 15, 2007)

Volviendo al circuito de Cebek (la emisora experimental) ¿Dónde se ha visto un transmisor sea de la potencia y de la frecuencia que sea que no tenga ni un miserable choque de radiofrecuencia en la línea de alimentación? No me extraña que tenga zumbidos.

Y dado que estamos hablando de RF hay que decir que es INACEPTABLE el trazado sinuoso de las pistas, y la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarga longitud de las patillas de los componentes. 

El tipo de amplificador final que lleva, unido a su oscilador, provoca autooscilaciones en el circuito, de ahí su inestabilidad.

Se puede mejorar mucho su funcionamiento con un buen blindaje conectado a masa y con un ventilador para que se estabilice la temperatura del circuito, pero de todos modos cualquier circuito es muchísimo mejor.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 15, 2007)

Efectivamente joakiy, recibí el circuito hace dos semanas. No he conseguido hacerle funcionar en condiciones, y el zumbido es INEVITABLE. Puedes incluso analizar la señal de entrada ocn un oscilos. y la corriente perfectamente estabilizada y nada. El zumbido esta ahi.  La unica forma que conseguí es aislar en circuito de la red. Pero ni te hablo del sonido. Fatal. Y el alcance? 300 mts.? 3W? Pues seran watios "pmpo"

Con esos dos mismos transistores he realizado el segundo proyecto, que figura al principio de este post, y la cosa tiene otro color. Mas calidad, mas estabilidad, sin zumbido y sin autooscilaciones. Puedes incluso acercar la mano al circuito sin que este se desestabilice.

Creo que este post es muy importante. Y más para los que pierden su dinero y su TIEMPO, porque la experiencia de unos puede servir para que otros sepan a que atenerse.

Y sobretodo, analizar los circuitos de forma objetiva. Cuando una cosa va bien, bien, pero cuando funciona mal y estamos seguros de ello. pues canalizarlo como proceda.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tienes toda la razon tecnideso. La mayoria se creen las descripciones de las paginas de donde sacan los circuitos, gastando bastante y sin ningun resultado aparente  
La verdad que mi primer transmisor funciono a la primera, solo media vuelta al capacitador variable y listo.


----------



## Jorf (Nov 21, 2007)

Serías tan amable de facilitar unas fotografías de como te quedó la plaqueta hecha y la antena que utilizas? 

Yo soy ¨catador¨ de pequeños emisores y el que mejor funcionó y conserva una estabilidad de hasta 3V de diferencia es este:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

Eso si, hecho bien en placa y cambiando el capacitor de 12p por un trimer verde, obtuve una variación desde los 88 hasta los 100 Mhz aproximadamente.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Edito: Viendo el circuito que planteas, una vez también lo hice, no con ese PCB porque no lo tenía la página, sino con una que hice yo. En mi caso muy poco emitío, no llegué a los 30 mts y con 12V un transistor calentaba de lo lindo, hasta le puse disipador y seguía quemando.-


----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, en breve pondre las fotos de mis proyectos.

El de 3W es adquirido en una tienda de kits, los demás realizados por mi. Este que tu publicas, en breve lo realizaré para ver que tal  funciona. Gracias por el link. 

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Yo soy ¨catador¨ de pequeños emisores y el que mejor funcionó y conserva una estabilidad de hasta 3V de diferencia es este:
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm
> 
> Eso si, hecho bien en placa y cambiando el capacitor de 12p por un trimer verde, obtuve una variación desde los 88 hasta los 100 Mhz aproximadamente.


Yo tambien cato circuitos de radio, pero ahorita estoy trabajando en un LC meter para hacer mas facil el trabajo.
Me sorprende mucho que ese circuito te alla funcionado, lo arme unas cuantas veces porque los comentarios son super buenos pero a mi no me hizo ni interferencia   
Coloca tambien tu unas foticos para ver   
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Cybertron (Nov 24, 2007)

Pues yo tambien arme el segundo circuito, llevo dos semana tratando de hacerlo operar de manera correcta pero hasta ahora nada.
me sorprende que te halla funcinado a la primera


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Pues en el primer post sale ( enrollar alambre de cobre fino y esmaltado sobre una resistencia de 1Mohmn hasta cubrirla, luego toma los extremos de los alambres y sueldalos a las patas de la resistencia and well done)


----------



## Jorf (Nov 30, 2007)

Acá publico las fotos del emisor de 4W sacado del link posteado anteriormente que no les calienta y anda bien. Cuando yo lo hice no existía el circuito impreso en la página e inventé uno yo. Será esa la causa del problema?





















En esta última foto el choque.

Los transistores los cambíe por encapsulado metálico e igual siguio calentando demasiado!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cuando dices ¿eso será el problema? te refieres a que no te andó?


----------



## Jorf (Dic 1, 2007)

Exactamente, acá dicen que anda y no calienta, a mi me anda pero con baja potencia y calienta MUCHO! Como la placa utilizada no es la misma, pensaba en esa teoría.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 1, 2007)

Ademas el encapsulado de los transistores es el TO-92 y deberia ser el encapsulado de metal, para permitir la disipacion termica de los mismos. Ademas conectale una buena antena y regula la frecuencia de oscilacion con C4, empleando un pedazo de plastico. Si no te furula, arma el otro PCB a ver si anda y colocale los consejos que te dije. Saludos


----------



## quimypr (Dic 1, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando dices ¿eso será el problema? te refieres a que no te *andó*?



Critica constructiva: ANDUVO


----------



## VichoT (Dic 2, 2007)

Holas.Jorf.Como dice anthony123 proba usnado bjt metalicos para facilitar la disipacion de potencia.Ademas un par de preguntas ke bjt usaste? cual bjt sete calienta? ke valor tiene la resitencia ke usaste para montar el choke?

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Crítica aceptada. Gracias. Volviendo al tema, estoy notando que las personas que estan haciedo este circuito y se PONEN A INVENTAR, lo que culmina en el funcionamiento incorrecto de dicho transmisor. 
1* No le ponen antenas, cosa que es totalmente grave.
2* Ponen transistores TO-92, lo que impide una buena disipacion termica.
3*Cambian TODOS los valores del circuito.
Comento que la ultima debe ser realizada por peronas con amplio conocimiento de RF, el cual pueda prever cual serán los resultados o la frecuencia a la cual oscilará el circuito.


----------



## Jorf (Dic 2, 2007)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Los transistores *los cambíe por encapsulado metálico* e igual siguio calentando demasiado!



Hasta disipador tiene, es el transistor de salida, el que está más cerca de la salida de antena. El valor de la resistencia, es el que estaba en la hoja de componentes de la página. Utilicé todo tal cual está.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 3, 2007)

Deberias testear con menor voltaje en la alimentación. De todos modos,  no ubico el diagrama, y si de verdad es el de 4W, los transistores no tienen mucha pinta de poder suministrar esa potencia.

Te agradeceria me explique que diagrama utilizó, ya que en la primera parte del foro sale la pbc y el diagrama junto con toda la ubicación de componente.

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Pues estuve hablando con el estadounidense que hizo el PCB y me dijo 2 cosas:
*Con el ultimo trimmer se regular pa potencia al maximo. Doy fe a esto debido a que me paso un video en el cual a través de un sencillo circuito que abajo adjunto, me enseño como se obtenía una lectura mayor /menor conforme se mueve el ultimo trimmer.
*Él empleó una inductancia de 470 uH en lugar del choke


----------



## hfe.ib (Dic 7, 2007)

El transmisor de 3W (que tambien esta en la pagina de Pablin) me anduvo perfecto, es un poco inestable en frecuencia, y cualquier cosa metalica que se le acerque a la antena provoca una caida de potencia.

Fuera de esos detalles el circuito, que esta compuesto por un Hartley operando en AB con modulacion por varicap, me funciona perfectamente, a 16V se logran como 4.5W de potencia de salida, pero los transistores empiezan a calentar mucho.
Lo que yo hize cuando lo arme es blindarlo TODO en una caja metalica, dejando un BNC para la antena y un RCA para la entrada de Audio.

Lo alimento con una bateria de gel de 12V en serie con un choque de 1mHy.

Otra medicion que hice fue con un analizador de espectro, y la rareza estriba en que generaba armonicos hasta los 2 Ghz con una potencia significativa.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 7, 2007)

a mi no me sirvio yo no se por que no me sirvio ese 4w transmitter sera por los transistores o los trimmers son distintos ayudemen por favor ya boy 4 transmisores armado y an sido un fracaso


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> a mi no me sirvio yo no se por que no me sirvio ese 4w transmitter sera por los transistores o los trimmers son distintos ayudemen por favor ya boy 4 transmisores armado y an sido un fracaso


Creo que es porque te estas encaminando por los mas "dificiles". Primero construye uno sencillo y aprende como trabaja la RF, sus mañas, secretos, trucos, etc.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 8, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo que Anthony, primero comienza con un transmisor simple, que use un transistor y un puñado de componentes, luegó sí, métete en cosas más complicadas.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

Otro consejo: NO botes lo que has armado o le metas coñasos pensando que es su culpa 
PD: ¿que transistor le pusiste y que encapsulado es?


----------



## quimypr (Dic 11, 2007)

Compre las cosas para hacer el emisor que esta en segundo lugar. Cuando tenga tiempo lo empiezo a construir y pongo las fotos para q vean como me quedo. Otra pregunta el choque es simplemente darle vueltas con alambre esmaltado (¿de que sección?) a la resistencia de 1M. No hay que contarlas ni nada? Cual seria el valor del mismo? NO es preferible comprarlo?

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 11, 2007)

pues el tipo que hizo el PCB (creo que se se llama "silver") me comentó que empleo una inductancia de 470 uH y que le ando de una!


----------



## quimypr (Dic 11, 2007)

Genial, entonces ponele que voy a la tienda y pido un choque de RF de 470µH funcara?


----------



## Jorf (Dic 13, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Deberias testear con menor voltaje en la alimentación. De todos modos,  no ubico el diagrama, y si de verdad es el de 4W, los transistores no tienen mucha pinta de poder suministrar esa potencia.
> 
> Te agradeceria me explique que diagrama utilizó, ya que en la primera parte del foro sale la pbc y el diagrama junto con toda la ubicación de componente.
> 
> Saludos,



Disculpe la demora, el circuito es este:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html

Cuando yo lo utilicé no tenía el PCB.

Probé con menos voltaje de alimentación y tampoco funcionó. Según creo L3 debe limitar a causa de la frecuencia la corriente que circula por el transistor no?


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 16, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Jorf dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funciona, dios mío no me lo puedo creer   le tenía por ahí creyendo que no iba y.. ¡sorpresa!
anthony, cambia el condensador que dijo Jorf por un trimmer 4.2-20. El autor original recomienda cambiar el de 10 nanos por un electrolítico de 22 uf. Yo hice ambas cosas y funciona.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 16, 2007)

mmm tndria que ponerme a buscar las piezas , ya que lo desarme. Creo que lo que me %·$$·& la vida fue los benditos transistores, se veian raros. Pues ahorita estoy con el LCmeter y con el podria anticipar, de manera mas precisa, en donde puede caer el transmisor.
Gracias por la foto y el consejo.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 29, 2007)

pues estoy armando en mic por fm que publico la foto el señor  lo que necesito es que si un trimmer de 2.7-10 pf color azul me sirva en ves del condensador de 10 nanos

el que me queira ayudar tanks 




pdtt 
anthony  consegui los trt 2219 para el de 4 w pero los trimmers son de 0 -10 pf sera que me sirve 

gracias


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 29, 2007)

¿A que tipo de trimmers tienes acceso fácilmente?
Podríamos ver si alguno te sirve.
En cuanto a anthony, quizás si fueran los transistores, no sé. Si tienes cualquier problema avisa.
La última foto que puso en autor original, un tal SM0VPO (Harry Lyhtal) es la siguiente, para que se vea:






Es sólo para que se vea lo del condensador, *falta lo del trimmer de Jorf.*


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2007)

Eduardo Rodriguez dijo:
			
		

> , un tal SM0VPO (Harry Lyhtal)


Creo que más bien que "tal" yo lo llamarìa maestro por sus obras

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo con Dano, los proyectos que publica siempre son de calidad: todo esto acompañado de una extensa explicacion, mostrando gran manejo y capacitacion en el tema.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2008)

Bueno no consigo los trimmer de 4,2 -40 sino uno de 6-50 pF, lo que se traduce es mas rango de transmisión...


----------



## locoar (Ene 15, 2008)

Estoy por armar el 2 transmisor fm que aparece en el post principal pero no tengo los transmisores que dice si no el 2n3866 que segun lo que me dijieron podian llegar a remplazar a los que aparecen en el diagrama otra duda que tengo es que alambre nesesito utilizar para hacer las bobinas creo que es de 1 mm pero no se y los 7 mm  de diametro que dice en la pagina es la de la circunferencia de la bobina o del largo que tiene que tenes la bobina como podran ver tengo muchas dudas pero tambien muchas ganas de aprender.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Tecnideso empleo los 2N2219! O simplemente usa los que salen en el diagrama.. somo acepta transistores q sean de TO 3 o algo parecido.. nada de TO 92!


----------



## adg (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola a todos:
Seguramente me voy a hacer el 2º emisor que se comenta al principio, el de 4W, que parece bastante bueno por lo que comentáis.
Por organizarme:
¿El único cambio que hay que hacer es sustituir lo de la resistencia de un Mohm, por la inductancia?
Y una pregunta:
Yo ya he hecho más emisores, y se me ocurre que en vez de soldar cables a la PCB y luego ponerles los conectores, ¿No sería mejor soldar los propios conectores (RCA/Jack...), para así tener menos perdidas, y menos maraña de cables?
Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Otro aspecto son los transistores: Procura que te los den en un encapsulado metalico!


----------



## adg (Feb 1, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias. Y ahora me surgido otra dudilla. ¿si siempre el audio va a entrar por linea (mp3/pc), y no por micro, hay que hacer algun cambio?
Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero quiero estar seguro.
Un saludo, y gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Para un micro tienes que ponerle lo siguiente:






EDIT1: El puente que esta entre el transistor y el condensador no lo pongas, NO se como aparecio ahi!


----------



## adg (Feb 1, 2008)

Gracias por estas explicaciones. Cuando empiece a hacerla, solo la haré para Line-In, entonces se conecta un polo a "Audio In", y el otro a GND, no?
Gracias otra vez


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Si, pero revisa bien antes de conectar! Ademas publique un video y un dispositivo para llevar al maximo la potencia de ese transmisor!


----------



## adg (Feb 1, 2008)

A ver cuando me pongo a ello. El video ya lo vi, a ver si consigo que funcione bien.
Un Saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cuando lo termines cuelga unas fotos de tu transmisor!


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Feb 5, 2008)

pues anthony que pena decepcionarlo pero ese amplificador del mic es de muy baja potencia no se escucha casi nada tocaria cambiar los componentes y poner un potenciometro de 50 k y ademas los trts no estan hechos para amplificar señal de auido utilad mejor el 741 es esxelente a mi me sirve muy chevere  y su sensibilidad la berraquera despùes publico un amplificador de mic que si balga la pena sin ofenzas eeee


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Creo que se podria mejorar la eficiencia de ese amplificador reduciendo el valor de las resistencias!

PD:Si me equivoco, corrijanme!


----------



## yurieski (Feb 6, 2008)

Pienso que para mejorar la eficiencia se deberia montar un premicrofono con dos pasos de transistores o un premicrofono con lm741


----------



## yurieski (Feb 6, 2008)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Serías tan amable de facilitar unas fotografías de como te quedó la plaqueta hecha y la antena que utilizas?
> 
> Yo soy ¨catador¨ de pequeños emisores y el que mejor funcionó y conserva una estabilidad de hasta 3V de diferencia es este:
> 
> ...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Veo que están progresando con los circuitos transmisores. Alguien dijo una verdad, y es que veo que muchos por acá tratan de mejorar circuitos y elaborar modificaciones y luego tienen sus problemas. El segundo circuito esta 100% ajustado con los valores de origen. Si los modificamos tendremos problemas.

Otra cosa es el tema de la antena. Recuerden que para obtener alcances buenos se hace necesaria una antena que esté en condiciones.

El circuito Nº2 está testeado con una antena descrita en otro apartado de este foro, tambien en destacado. Es muy fácil, con dos tramos metálicos la tendremos para realizar todas las pruebas pertinentes de alcance.

En mi caso, obtuve unos 2 Km efectivos de alcance, con unos 30 mts. de altura de antena y el emisor a 10 Mts. de la antena. La dificultad de este tipo de circuitos con el oscilador analógico sin pll es que no se consigue centrar la frecuencia a un punto exacto, o esta varia, con lo cual, cualquier radio digital trabaja en pasos de 0.5Mhz, con lo cual estamos emitiendo en algún punto de esta diferencia, dificilmente ajustable para que esté en el punto de recepción exacto.

Otro punto muy importante es el del ajuste de los trimmers de salida del emisor. Un vídeo en este foro muestra los ajustes. Obteniendo mas consumo se obtiene una mayor potencia en antena y menos calor en los transistores finales. Lo malo es que tras el ajuste de la antena puede desplazarse la frecuencia de emisión, con lo cual es como el perro que se muerde la cola. No intenten resultados óptimos, sinó adquirir experiencia y pasar un buen rato.

Saludos, les dejo una imagen de mi proyecto. En la fuente se puede apreciar el 7815 tras el disipador, la ubicación del transmisor en la caja, el transformador y lo que no se puede ver son los trimmers de ajuste de antena, ya que están ubicados en la parte trasera del transmisor, y el conector PL ensamblado en el chasis metálico de la caja. Aun así es imposible ajustar la frecuencia al 100%. Siempre hay un desplazamiento irremediable.


----------



## fchouza (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola, estaba interesado en armar el transmisor Nº2, mirando el esquema me surgieron dudas respecto de los inductores.

Los inductores L1, L3 y L4, de que material los tengo que hacer?

Respecto a L2, es un inductor bobinado sobre una resistencia no? Cuantas vueltas le tengo que dar, de que material hago el inductor?

Espero que puedan ayudarme con esto. Saludos


----------



## adg (Feb 21, 2008)

l2, es sustituible por una inductancia de 470 uH. Eso está ya comentado en las primeras páginas.
Un saludo


----------



## fchouza (Feb 21, 2008)

Gracias por al pronta respuesta, leí el thread por arriba y se me pasó por alto. Las otras inductancias, se deben hacer de alguna forma especial? Diámetro de alambre? Saludos


----------



## cevv (Feb 23, 2008)

Saludos  a  todos!
      Necesito  una  gran,  pero  gran  ayuda  de  ustedes.     Resulta  que  me  estan  pidiendo  un  pequeño proyecto d fisica,   y  esa  pequeño  proyecto  sera  la  calificacion   mas  alta  del  tercer  lapso,  en pocas  palabras  quien no lo haga  es casi  100%  seguro  que  le  reprueben  la materia  en ese  lapso.     Me   decidí   hacer un  transmisor,  y  me  gusto   mucho  el  que  muestran en la  pagina  uno  de este  tema,  el  de  4w.

     Pero  el  problema  surge  porque  soy  ignorante en modulos de este  tipo,  el   ensamblado  varios  amplificador  de audio de  hasta  500w @ 4ohm,   y  estoy  haciendo uno  de 1300w,  no lo he terminado por falta de dinero.     Pero  nunca  he hecho  transmisor de Fm.  
     Y  el  problema  surge,  porque  tengo  qe explicar en clase  hasta  el mas  minimo  detalle de su  funcionamiento.
     He  aqui  que  necesito  de su  colaboracion,  si  alguien  puede  explicarme  con  lujos  de detalle el  funcionamiento,  o  la  funcion que  cumple  cada  componente,  se lo  agradeceria  muchisimo.      Tambien necesitaria  un  poco  de asesoria en cuanto a su  armado.     Y  sobre  todo  con la antena,  como  debo  hacer la antena.  Podrian publicar  fotos de las que han  usado  para  guiarme.
                 Gracias


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola a todos: yo soy nuevo en este foro, y como muchos tambien me encuentro realizando el transmisor de 4w. El cual no me ha funcionado correctamente, he seguido todas las indicaciones al pie de la letra a exepcion de la utilizacion de transistores 2n2219 ya que yo he usado los 2n2219a ambos tienen encapsulado metalico, pero revisando las hojas de datos encontre que el 2n2219a solo funciona para aplicaciones de alta velocidad  switching mientras que los 2n 2219 pueden utilizarce para aplicaciones lineales, y ya que el transmisor consta de dos etapas una osciladora y una amplificadora en clase c  la utilizacion de transistores switching (2n2219a) para este circuitono funcionarian bien . Espero que esto les sirva yo pienso probar mi teoria si alguien decide hacerlo tambien por favor informenme sobre los resultados. Aclaro el mal funcionamiento que obtuve yo es nada mas y nada menos que el vajo alcance el cual llego a ser de 250 metros, medidas obtenidas uilizando un dipolo de 1/2 onda y el receptor digital de un telefono celular.


----------



## dragani_l (Feb 28, 2008)

hola, no se cual de transmisores de 4 watts armaste. Pone una foto aca.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ese alcance quizás sea por la mala instalacion de la antena! Estuve leyendo estos dias que cuando la impendancia del transmisor difiere mucho de la impendancia de la antena, se escapa y/o pierde mucha potencia! Es aconsejable tomar estos aspectos de manera muyyy puntual!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Eso es tu decision! además podrías experimentar con distintas variables a ver que te sale!


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Mar 18, 2008)

Disculpen la falta de información presentada de parte mia.El transmisor al que me refiero es el publicado creo que originalmente en:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index_gr.html
Adjunto dejo el circuito esquematico del mismo.
Igual como no encontre transistores 2n2219 en las tiendas de electronica me decidi por realizar otro proyecto; (un amplificador lineal de 1w en la banda de 88mhz a 108mhz que lo extraí de este foro.Parece broma pero una vez mas no me funcionó el circuito, aparentemente cumple con las especificaciones acotadas por el autor del mismo pero una vez realizado me dispuse a probarlo y me encontre que el alcance era de unos miseros 100m y que tiraba puros armonicos en toda la banda de fm.el articulo del que les hablo incluso trea las indicaciones como para hacer una antena dipolo de media onda, especificaciones que yo segui al pie de la letra e igual asi sigo sin conseguir lo que busco que es un transmisor de fm cuyo alcance ronde en 1kilometro


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2008)

Los 2N2219 puedes sustituirlos por una gran gama de transistores!


----------



## JIMI (Mar 18, 2008)

Eduardo Rodriguez dijo:
			
		

> ¿A que tipo de trimmers tienes acceso fácilmente?
> Podríamos ver si alguno te sirve.
> En cuanto a anthony, quizás si fueran los transistores, no sé. Si tienes cualquier problema avisa.
> La última foto que puso en autor original, un tal SM0VPO (Harry Lyhtal) es la siguiente, para que se vea:
> ...



disculpa, te puedo hacer una pregunta acerca del capacitor de 2.7pf lo puedo reemplazar por otro de 2.2pf o 3.3pf espero que estes bien y agradeseria  su respuesta ya soy nuevo en este tema


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Claro que puedes! Ademas cambia el de 12 pF por un trimmer para que elijas en que frecuencia transmitir!


----------



## JIMI (Mar 19, 2008)

gracias si me funciono y se escucha bien y le coloque un trinmer blanco en la cual la frecuencia me oscila en 103.7Mz  ahora falta probarlo a 500 metros


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Mar 19, 2008)

lamento informaciónrmarte jimi que el alcance de dicho transmisor no supera los 100 metros yo ese transmisor lo llevo realizando hace años y en todos los intentos no obtuve mas alcance que el mencionado.Funciona muy bien como microfono inalambrico


----------



## JIMI (Mar 19, 2008)

ni modos esto es el mundo de RF, todo modos pienso probarlo y aumentarle el voltaje ya que la primera vez solo me emitia ruido, lo cheque en el osciloscopio y me oscilba en 110Mz en estos momentos no le he probado a una distancia de 100m gracias al avisarme te aviso a que distancia me transmite sales y la otra pregunta seria el circuito lo realizates como biene en el diagrama.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Si le aumentas el voltaje los transistores se van a calentar y puffff si te pasas! Podrias agregarle un lineal! Cabe mencionar que los 500 metros que se menciona en la pagina son con amplificador y preamplificador!


----------



## JIMI (Mar 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Si le aumentas el voltaje los transistores se van a calentar y puffff si te pasas! Podrias agregarle un lineal! Cabe mencionar que los 500 metros que se menciona en la pagina son con amplificador y preamplificador!



oyes disculpa,  la pagina que se muestra en el siguiente

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html

este circuito te da un alcance de 2Km, este circuito lo copiaste tal como se presenta o lo alterastes y tengo otra duda la tarjeta tu elaboraste con el software PBC


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ármalo con el PCB que se coloca en la pagina!


----------



## JIMI (Mar 24, 2008)

ELECTROPAB dijo:
			
		

> lamento informaciónrmarte jimi que el alcance de dicho transmisor no supera los 100 metros yo ese transmisor lo llevo realizando hace años y en todos los intentos no obtuve mas alcance que el mencionado.Funciona muy bien como microfono inalambrico




oyes la verdad a mi si me funciono y bien lo probe mas de 500m y la señal no se debilitaba  y se escucha bien el audio e incluso me va servir para un proyecto sales nos vemos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 24, 2008)

500 metrossss? Medio kilómetro? Creo que tu metro debe estar en pulgadas o en milimetros! Le agregaste un lineal?


----------



## JIMI (Mar 24, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> 500 metrossss? Medio kilómetro? Creo que tu metro debe estar en pulgadas o en milimetros! Le agregaste un lineal?



El punto de transmision lo hizimos de un cerro a otra cerro ya la distancia eras mas de 500m como unos 700m bueno solo lo alimente con la bateria de 9V y es el mismo circuito que presenta en la pagina solo le cambie el capacitor de 10n por el de 22micro


----------



## gca (Mar 26, 2008)

Una pregunta sobre los componentes del de pablin, salvo el electrolitico y el cambio del trimmer los demas capasitores son ceramicos y que voltage recomiendan? y las resistencias que potencia recomiendan?


----------



## JIMI (Mar 26, 2008)

las resistencia son por lo regular de medio Watt si te refieres alos capacitores de hecho son capacitores ceramicos  el voltaje no te afecta si no es lo que soporta el capcitor. el circuito solo maneja 9volts.


----------



## socram8888 (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola, yo me compré el emisor de Cebek, y me gustaría construir el de 4W del primer post.

¿Se pueden reutilizar los transistores 2N2219A para reemplazar a los 2N2219?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## JIMI (Abr 3, 2008)

los dos tipo de transistores lo puede utilizar tienen la misma caracteristicas ambas


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 6, 2008)

hola amigos, hoy por la mañana me puse a armar el microfono por fm de pablin SMOVPO (en plaqueta experimental ) usando transistores BC 548 y BC 558 , resistencias de 330 ohm las reemplace por unas de 220 ohm , capacitor de 12 pF por uno de 2.2 pF, y el inductor lo hice con 4 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 0.8 mm . el resultado es: buena calidad de audio ,  muy estable, y transmite en los 137 MHz (aca la banda de fm comercial esta saturada de emisoras. no hay un solo lugar libre).  el tema del alcance maximo, no pude probarlo, pero a 25 m de la casa , con el transmisor dentro, escuchaba a la perfeccion lo que hablaba mi familia, el audio del televisor, pero se escuchaba mal cuando gritaban o ladraba el perro. saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 7, 2008)

sacada con el celular. se ve mal


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 8, 2008)

ahora lo compacte un poco , casi al mismo tamaño que una bateria de 9 V


----------



## elmario (Abr 12, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Otra de las emisoras que he realizado es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Tecnicdeso, quisiera saber si tenes los valores de los componentes de este 3er. transmisor porque yo justamente preciso algo de 50 mts. de alcance mas o menos y parece interesante.
Gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 29, 2008)

Hola, mira este enlace:

http://www.uco.es/~p62fugoj/



C1_____________.001uf Condensador de Disco.
C2_____________5.6pf Condensador de Disco
C3,C4__________10uf
C5_____________3-18pf Condensador ajunstable
R1_____________270 Ohm 1/8W Resistencia.
R2,R5,R6________4.7k 1/8W Resistencia.
R3_____________10k 1/8W Resistencia.
R4_____________100k 1/8W Resistencia
Q1,Q2__________PNS2222A (o equivalente) Transistor NPN
L1,L2___________5 Vueltas en aire.
MIC____________ Microfono Electret
MISC___________9V Battery, Placa, Cable de Antena

Notas:

1. L1 y L2 son bobinas de 5 vueltas de 28 AWG, cable magnetico enrollado con diametro interior de 4mm. El interior de un boli puede servir (el tubo de plastico que contiene la tinta. Enrollalo sobre el y despues retiras el tubo.

2. C5 se usa para sintonizar. Este transmisor opera en la banda comercial (88-108MHz).

3. Q1 y Q2 tambien pueden ser 2N3904 u otro similar.

4. Las resistencias deben ser de 1/4 W montadas verticalmente o de 1/8 W.

5. Puedes puentear la bateria o pila con un condensador de .01uf.Le dara mas estabilidad.

6. No se requiere antena para operar, pero si se pone, es mucho mejor, y mientras mas larga y alta este, mas lejos se trasnmitira.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Jun 7, 2008)

Que tal resulta que tengo un circuito de Fm pero parece que perdi  sus valores de  sus componentes si pudieran ayudarme en agregarle los valores a los  componentes se lo agradecerè.

 Como prodran ver es muy sencillo de armar yo ya lo he armado y me funciono muy bien y pues quiero repetir el proyecto.  

sin mas me despido.


----------



## licho1983 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola, anduve buscando por ahí como diseñar un inductor que se encuentre impreso en el pcb.
Ví en algunos motherboards y en un transmisor de pablin, pero yo necesito construir algunos valores distintos.
Desde ya gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## licho1983 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola, acabo de encontrar este cálculo
http://www.deepfriedneon.com/tesla_f_calcspiral.html
sería útil, excepto que el diámetro del conductor no se corresponde con la realidad.
¿Las discrepancias entre el cálculo y la bobina construida en el pcb serán muy grandes?


----------



## wirelesssayula (Jul 15, 2008)

las bobinas l1,l3,l4 de que calibre de alambre son y la l2 que tipo y valores, lo estoy intentando armar pero me faltan esos datos


----------



## licho1983 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bueno, por fin encontré lo que buscaba, lo cuelgo aquí por si a alguien más le sirve:
http://smirc.stanford.edu/spiralCalc.html
y un pdf con más detalles
http://smirc.stanford.edu/papers/JSSC99OCT-mohan.pdf
Espero les sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 21, 2008)

este fue el primer transmisor que arme (en plaqueta experimental),  el capacitor variable lo reemplace por un ceramico de 5.6 pF , y el de 28 pF lo reemplace por otro de 10 pF, haciendolo transmitir en los 115 MHz. al principio  no use microfono , sino un cable de auriculares estereo , conectado a la salida de un walkman .. funcionaba genial, despues le puse un electret ( opcion de dos terminales) , y se escuchaba bastante bien .. siempre alimentado con una pila de 1.5 v . su alcance era de 20 metros aproximadamente.   
fuente : http://tacashi.tripod.com/elctrncs/smplfmtr/smplfmtr.htm


----------



## dEREK (Jul 31, 2008)

me parecen espectaculares estos proyectos pero me gustaria que pusiesen los calculos de como funciona .es que me gustaria hacer mis propios transmisores y con el calculo incluido ayuda bastante.por ejemplo el ultimo circuito de esta pagina es sencillo de construir pero como se como funciona si no tengo calculos .Para que sirve el transistor debajo del circuito tanque actua como switch o que..esas cositas hacen falta .he buscado ciento de paginas pero no me dicen nada , pero ud. como autor  deberia de hacerlo .


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola amigos..! Psss esta vez escribo con una duda..! El trt oscilador/amplificador de audio se me calienta mas que el trt del amplificador de salida..! Que puede estar pasando?

Una foto del montaje..!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 16, 2008)

los dos transistores se calientan , pero uno lo tenes disipado , entonces el otro te parece que esta hirviendo. esa es la temperatura de trabajo del transistor. ponele algun disipador  tipo estrella como los que aparecen en la primera foto de este post


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

El tuyo se puse terco con el oscilador?


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 16, 2008)

no. cuando lo probe la primera vez, lo recibi con mi radio tuneada en los 134 MHz, pero cuando lo encendes tarda como 15 segundos en estabilizarse. antes de eso se escucha un soplido  tremendo . una vez que se estabiliza ahi es posible localizarlo en una frecuencia fija, y en serio que es muy estable. tocas la antena y nada , acercas el dedo al inductor y nada , ahora si tocas el metal del transistor oscilador ahi si se va al carajo. pero en la practica de que te sirve meter el dedito ahi no ? jajaja


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

Bueno yo tuve que mandar ese TRT al car...oooo! Le puse un transmisor de FM; es dcir.. use solo la parte de potencia..!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 16, 2008)

lo usaste como un mini lineal ? esta buena la idea, pero la potencia irradiada no se si sera la misma, porque es exitado T2 con una potencia menor.... el problema con el oscilador capaz fue porque no usaste el alambre indicado.  yo le hice 4 vueltas de alambre de 1 mm de diametro , sobre  nucleo de aire de 6 mm con separacion entre espiras de 1 mm entre cada una.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

Yo lo hice exactamente como tu lo dices..! Con respecto a la exitacion tienes algo de razon, aunque ya estoy leyendo al repecto a ver que hago..! Mi primera solucion fue aplicar un voltaje mas elevado al TRT.. auque no es una solucion muy eficaz..!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 17, 2008)

Yo el circuito lo estoy probando con 12 V y da muy buen resultado. cuando lo alimentaba con 15 V calentaba mucho mas T1. seria eso lo que pasaba con tu transmisor?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 23, 2008)

Lo alimenté con 12 volt..! No pude medir el consumo porque el tester tiene la parte de medir consumo dañada.!


----------



## wirelesssayula (Ago 24, 2008)

a mi tambien me paso lo mismo se calienta demasiado el tr1 pero tr2 no se calienta nada pero tampoco no funciona pongo la lamparita en la salida y no funciona nada


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 24, 2008)

No sera que trt 2 no esta funcionando y trt 1 esta haciendo todo el trabajo sucio?


----------



## wirelesssayula (Ago 24, 2008)

pero como podria saber si el tr2 no esta funcionado por que corriente si circula entre la placa


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ago 26, 2008)

conectaron bien los transistores?


----------



## wirelesssayula (Ago 27, 2008)

si los conecte bien


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 27, 2008)

Yo tambien los conecté bien..! De todas formas emplee el 2N2219 como exitador/oscilador en otro diseño..!


----------



## djboofer (Sep 16, 2008)

Hola,
sabes, construi el transmisor de de 4w, bueno despues de varias horas, logre ajustarlo sin problema, pero tengo un zumbido de fondo    y pobre con otra fuente estabilizada y pasa lo mismo, lo que si es que cuando desconecto la fuente del enchufe se va el zumbido por 2 segundos y obiamente despues se apaga porque no hay corriente, pero nose si sera problema de la fuente o del circuito, segun un tecnico me dijo que el circuito estaba malo porque le faltaba una bobina y dos condensadores de .01 - y dijo que la placa estaba mal hecha porque tenia que tener todo el borde con masa...
Bueno, nose, que puede ser... 

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Segun ese tecnico:
En que lugar irian las bobinas? que funcion tendrian? (Al igual que los caps)


----------



## djboofer (Sep 16, 2008)

Mira, segun el asi deberia quedar el diagrama,
 y aparte me dijo que la parte del osilador tendia que estar separado por una placa metalica de la otra parte del transmisor...

Adjunto la imagen....







Saludos


----------



## djboofer (Sep 17, 2008)

otra pregunta...
"tecnicdeso" dijo que el zumido era inexistente utilizando un 7815 .... A que se refiere con esto?
supongo que es un regulador... Alguien podria adjuntar un diagrama que como utilizar el 7815...
muchas gracias...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lo que indico el tecnico es para separar las etapas y dar , asi, mas estabilidad al circuito..!

Los LM78XX son reguladores de voltaje.. son muy usados y faciles de configurar:






(En lugar del 7805 usa un 7815)


----------



## rchamorro (Oct 7, 2008)

Yo quiero hacer el transmisor con la inductancia de choke y la resistencia en paraleo pero no se cual es el grosor del cable. Ya se que L1, L3 y L4 son de 1mm de grosor, pero no dice el grosor de L2.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2008)

Si es la del choke, usar cualquier alambre fino para que no tengas problemas de tamaño..!


----------



## rchamorro (Oct 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias


----------



## rchamorro (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola, ya he terminado el 2º transmisor y funciona correctamente excepto por que sale distorsionado el sonido en una radio que esta a 5m del transmisor, por mas que ajusto los condensadores no consigo arreglarlo. La antena es un dipolo de 73cm cada lado. Gracias de antemano


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Los trimers del final son para obtener la maxima potencia del transmisor! No para mejorar la nitidez..! Ademas ese tipo de transmisores de oscilador LC no tienen mucha nitidez con las musicas..! Pero para mejorar la calidad del sonido usa un compresor/limitador de audio al inicio..!


----------



## djboofer (Oct 16, 2008)

rchamorro dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ya he terminado el 2º transmisor y funciona correctamente excepto por que sale distorsionado el sonido en una radio que esta a 5m del transmisor, por mas que ajusto los condensadores no consigo arreglarlo. La antena es un dipolo de 73cm cada lado. Gracias de antemano




Como es el modelo de tu dipolo,,, lo podrias aportar?

Yo tengo una cosola de sonido y sako el audio equalizado a una palca que me convierte Stereo a Mono y despeus le agrege un potenciometro de un viejo Audifono para que no salga saturado,
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dipolo media onda si sacas el calculo     ! Es simple de hacer y su impendancia se puede ajustar a todas las necesidades..!

PD: Hay una enesima cantidad de paginas que hablan sobre la construccion de esa antena!


----------



## rchamorro (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola, es un dipolo normalito nada de v invertida y con la formula sacas la longitud de cada lado. Tenias razon anthony123 he bajado el nivel del sonido y mejora bastante y no se distorsiona. Pero se oye un zumbido de fondo que no se si es posible eliminar, me supongo que sera de la portadora. Sobre el circuito que viene para obtener la maxima potencia del transmisor no se dice nada de en que posicion hay que colocar el polimetro, por lo que he visto en el video esta en 20V DC ¿Podriais decirme si es correcto?.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 17, 2008)

El polimetro esta en DC..! El amigo libanés obtenia unos 50 volt pero todo eso usando un circuitillo de diodos..!


----------



## djboofer (Oct 18, 2008)

Pregunta... Se supone que los dos ultimos Trimmers son para la potencia de salida...
Puedo reemplazar esos trimmers por condensadores que me den la maxima potencia de salida? por ejemplo reemplazarlos por condensadores de 1pf o algo asi
o dejarlos sin trimmers? conectarlos directamente?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 19, 2008)

Si puedes pero tendrias primero que usar un TRIMMER para ver cual capacidad (colocando el trimmer y luego medir su capacitancia) es la que te la maxima potencia al final..!


----------



## Julian gb (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola,estoy armando el circuito 2 del pimer post y me encuentro con q no se consigue el 2n2219.funionara igual con un 2n2222 o por cual puedo remplazarlo?                          

Saludos


----------



## djboofer (Oct 20, 2008)

si, te sirven los 2n2222 pero lo mejor que sean los transistores 2n2219 pues son metalicos y le puedes poner disipador mientras que los negros nos y se calientan mucho pero si sirve igual.

Saludos


----------



## 0rland0 (Nov 21, 2008)

alguien de vzla me podria indicar donde se podria encontrar los trimmer de 0-45 pf? porq no los encuentro... y los 2n2219 me costaron mas caro T_T


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 21, 2008)

0rlandissim0 dijo:
			
		

> alguien de vzla me podria indicar donde se podria encontrar los trimmer de 0-45 pf? porq no los encuentro... y los 2n2219 me costaron mas caro T_T



Bueno depende de que ciudad vives?..

Cuando contestes te doy las opciones..!


----------



## 0rland0 (Nov 21, 2008)

bueno alli esta publicado... pto ordaz.. q es ciudad guayana.

me hablaron de esta pagina http://www.electronica.com.ve/ventas/catalog/index.php   q es una tienda en margarita. Pero no tienen de esos valores


----------



## ELECTROPAB (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola de nuevo he estado un tanto ausente debido a que la compu se me habia roto. Una vez mas necesito una mono he conseguido un transistor de de rf (2n5591) y mi pregunta es si alguien tiene algun circuito transmisor de fm en el cual pueda darle un uso adjunto dejo la hoja de datos para que vean sus especificaciones.


----------



## Guest (Dic 23, 2008)

una consulta; el choque L2 no esta haciendo "corto" entre emisor y colector ?, porque emisor esta directamente conectado al negativo y el colector esta directo al positivo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 28, 2008)

enca dijo:
			
		

> una consulta; el choque L2 no esta haciendo "corto" entre emisor y colector ?, porque emisor esta directamente conectado al negativo y el colector esta directo al positivo.




En Rf, ese inductor tiene una impedancia alta, y su funcion es evitar el paso de rf de un punto a otro, dejando pasar el componente de cc.


----------



## Guest (Dic 28, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> enca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








justamente, hay una impedancia a la rf pero la cc pasa !
lo probe con choke L2 y me quemo el transistor. hice sin el choque L2 y respondio bien.


----------



## Guest (Ene 19, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Jorf dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jorf, con "pablin" perdes el tiempo, solo tiene giladas,

ademas de perder tiempo con "pablin" tambien perdes plata.

te recomiendo amplificador propuestos por  joakiy y albatros1 :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/


----------



## wialso (Ene 24, 2009)

El segundo transmisor me sorprendio por su buen funcionamiento y facil ajuste, ya que es el segundo transmisor que construyo.
Saludos wialso


----------



## jrcl (Feb 20, 2009)

El segundo transmisor es fenomenal, anda joya me dio una gran satisfaccion el poder armarlo y verlo funcionar.
Salu2 cordiales y gracias por postearlo


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Feb 20, 2009)

buneas es que arme el circuito del trasnmisor de 4 w pero es que tengo como unos problemas cuando lo prendo el amplificador del mic no sirve y queda sonando un pitido y toco el trt 1 y se pierde la seña y el trt 2 se calienta pero no se como hacerle funcionar el microfono si alguien me pudiera ayudar gracias es que es un proyecto qwue necesito con urgencia y pues la parte de la antena se la puse de un tel inhalabrico mientras pruebo para una bazzoca gracias


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola prueba a cambiar la polaridad de C3,seguro que asi te funcionara el audio.

       Saludos


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Feb 21, 2009)

muchas gracias pero ya lo habia hecho pero sigue igual no sale audio si no un pitido no se si sea del trasnformador pero no sirve para nada modifique el amplificador con condensadores electroliticos pero nada si puidera ayudarme le agradeceria suerte


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 22, 2009)

buenas noches pues yo arme el circuito de esta pagina http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html pues al momento de terminar el montaje funciona bien pues su capacidad es sorprendente que con solo una bateria de niquel de 3.6v logro hacer interferencia en los dos televisores que hay en el segundo piso opacando una señal aerea de vhf pero el problema es el amplificador del microfono electretes muy inestable toca siempre tocar la bateria para que se escuche algo pues cuando le pongo la mano encima si funciona y bien el sonido claro pero cunado la quito desaparece la seña y se traslada a otro dial pero mas devil el audio le he puesto un cargador de nokia de 5.6v a 250mA  pero genera un ruido que no deja escuhar el audio la unica forma seria la pila pero toca estar encima del circuito para que funcione  lo de la antena pues puse una telescopica eso si les puse aleta refrigeradora a los dos transistores por si algo la antena telescopica mide unos 30 a 32 cm sera que eso tendra algo que ver con la claridad de señal y el audio inestable? le agradeceria de antemano al que me queira ayudar pues es un proyecto que necesito y pues necesito que quede bien ademas no se si el alcance varia si esta adentro de una casa con posicion geografica entre montañas sera que afectara la calidad de salida de potencia de la antena? y como solucionaria lo del ruido con el cargador de celular y por ultimo el amplificador de audio para el electret que fue diseñado por el autor pero sera que no se le puede poner otroo tipo de amplificador o preamplificador para electret les agradesco su ayuda y en estos dias subo el video para que sea mas facil que error estoy cometiendo gracias


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 27, 2009)

pues ya mañana subo el video de como hago funcionar el transmisor de 4w de electronic labs pues mi problema es este 
pdt que formato de viedeo recibe el foro gracias de antemano


----------



## richar (Mar 30, 2009)

una pregunta tecnicdeso como armaste L2 RFC (resistance 1MOhm with wrapped around her inductor of enough coils from fine isolated wire. Scratch of utmost inductor and you stick in utmost the resistance making thus a parallel L-r circuit.)
perdon por la molestia  gracias.
con respecto al primer circuito tienes mucha razon no me funciono de ningun modo aunque el esquema es similar la mia llevaba dos transistores 2n4427 podre volver a reciclar este componente en el segundo ciruito que mencionaste disculpa por las molestias saludos!


----------



## richar (Mar 31, 2009)

perdonen no se si ya hay alguna tabla o no se que de los trimers para conocer su valor si alguien lo tiene o sabe me pordria decir gracias saludos


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 31, 2009)

pues de que hay listas si pero es mejor que mida los trimmers con un capacitometro o mire la tabla de colores de los condensadores no s si estoy hablando mal ojola le sira listin vemos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2009)

Leí que hay un par de "Masters Probadores"    de Trasmisores de FM.

Yo armaba un micrófono espía con un solo transistor de Germanio ops: y aquí es dónde el mío era absolutamente distinto.

Si para variar la frecuencia, variás o el L o el C del oscilador, entonces construyendo un capacitor que sea capáz de ser variable con el audio, modularía directamente !

Y así era, desarmaba un electrolítico chico (para que el aluminio fuera finito) creo que eran los Philips que tenían el alambre conector soldado al papelito de aluminio. y obtenía algo así como dos banderitas. Con ellas armaba un capacitor en el aire de mas o menos un centímetro por un centímetro. Así que todo el transistor era: las resistencias de polarización, la bobinita, éste capacitor microfónico, batería de 9V y antena.

Andaba muy bonito y era bastante sensible, llevaba un buen rato hacerlo entrar en frecuencia ya que todo eso lo hacía de pibe y a los ponchazos. Lo que no se podía era soplar fuerte el micrófono porque se descalibraba.

. . . A ver si alguno se anima . . .    !


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 31, 2009)

?¿?¿¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿? d que esta hablando como asi que un mic espia no le entiendo solamente hablada de un trasnisor de 4w


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 2, 2009)

aqui esta el video enserio en youtube para que miren y pues si me pueden hacer el favor de ayudarme que errores cometo al final de este cambio los trimmers por de 1.5-18pf y pongo de antena una telescopica de como 91cm y con cable coaxial de 75ohm rg56 y pues para que miren si ese tipo de antena sirve en dicho circuito 

pdt esa antena la boy a poner en el techo de mi casa a unos 11 metros de altura y 4 metros de cable que va al transmisor 

de antemano gracias el que me queira ayudar a corregir si estoy cometiene algun error gracias   

YouTube - 4wfmtranmiter


----------



## Andrew (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola aqui presento un nuevo circito que no he visto en el foro....

http://junko.homelinux.com/index.php/2009/03/15/transmisor-fm-miniatura/

no se si alguien lo ha probado....

yo lo he construdo pero todavia no lo hago funcionar(debe ser solo calibrarlo ) pero no lo consigo....

como se ve en la foto he puesto una regleta con tornillo para poder sacar-meter la bobina sin tener que soldarla..

¿puede ser malo esto para poder ajustarlo?

gracias


----------



## Vlad666 (Abr 26, 2009)

Saludos.  
Quiero armar el segundo circuito del primer post pero al ver el material no logro distinguir que son los componentes marcados con L1 L2 L3 RFC. ¿ Alguien me podria ayudar ?


----------



## Andrew (Abr 27, 2009)

Estos son versiones simplificadas de smovpo v5¿alguien los ha probado? yo voy a probarlos ahora...

http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/tx/bug.htm

Saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, estoy haciendo el transmisor FM de 4W, http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/fm4w.gif, quisiera preguntarles a los que lo realizaron (antes que nada me lei todo el post y hay cosas que nadie las contestó):

1º) El choke de RF (o inductor en su defecto) que segun el autor debe ser construido usando una R de 1M y alambre fino, o como decian por ahi una inductancia de 470µH, como se construye? Osea, la R debe ser de 1/4W, 1/2,W o mas, y cuantas vueltas de alambre debe llevar? ¿Cómo se hace? Por lo que entiendo, tengo que agarrar una R (estoy pensando en una de 1/2W) de 1M y cubrirla toda con vueltas. Es correcto eso?

2º) Estoy usando 2N2222 metalizados, ¿funcionará?

3º)Tengo otros transistores, BF195, AF117 AC176 y 2SA52 a montones y otros de radios viejitas (esos de encapsulado metalizado), podrán servir para algun proyecto similar a este?

Bueno, desde ya gracias, y si funciona posteo fotos. Saludos.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahh, algo mas, para probarlo, que antena deberia usar? a los que le anduvo, en que frecuencia lo agarraron? Gracias.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 19, 2009)

Bueno, arme el http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/fm4w.gif y resulto ser que funcionó. Pero como no tengo una antena buena (improvise una) no le pude sacar más de 100metros (tampoco probe más, jejeje), eso con vista directa a mi intento de "antena" (una antena de TV abierta en 180º). Se escucha bastante bien. No usé 2n2219, usé 2n2222 metalizados, calientan bastante, asi que al de salida le puse un disipador en forma de estrella (si encuentro otro disipador se lo pongo...). La placa la rediseñé, porque la que estaba en la página no era de 10x5, asi que la hice un poco más chica, fijense. A pesar de que la placa no me salio tan buena en la práctica (post-cloruro ferrico), funcionó igual. Les dejo el PDF con el circuito y la placa... Ahh, Lo prometido es deuda, asi que acá van las fotos....

Saludosss.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 19, 2009)

Una ultima duda que me surge, alguien hizo algo de esto?:


1º) http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm18/index.htm


2º) http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm


3º) http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/amp35/index.htm


No le confio mucho (nada) a pablin, pero quisiera saber la experiencia de alguien que haya armado alguno de estos circuitos, en especial el 2º. Nada más, saludos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Jun 20, 2009)

hola hipatelik ud esta cometiendo demasiados errores. primero el pcb se debe sacar de la pagina del autor. segundo no le recomiendo el trt 2n2222 ya que es de potencia baja le recomiendo los 2n 3053 ademas todo sobre este tx esta en el foro soy el autor de ella ahy esta todo como se debe hacer y todas las conclusiones mire en los tema de circuitos de radio transmisor de 4 w con los transistores 2n2219 silver conclusiones y mire por que si hace todo lo contrario y pone valores que no son al del autor es posible que no sriva y lo de la resistencia envuelta tiene que ser toda envuelta toda por hay con unas 100 vueltas para dar una inductancia de 470uh saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 20, 2009)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> hola hipatelik ud esta cometiendo demasiados errores. primero el pcb se debe sacar de la pagina del autor. segundo no le recomiendo el trt 2n2222 ya que es de potencia baja le recomiendo los 2n 3053 ademas todo sobre este tx esta en el foro soy el autor de ella ahy esta todo como se debe hacer y todas las conclusiones mire en los tema de circuitos de radio transmisor de 4 w con los transistores 2n2219 silver conclusiones y mire por que si hace todo lo contrario y pone valores que no son al del autor es posible que no sriva y lo de la resistencia envuelta tiene que ser toda envuelta toda por hay con unas 100 vueltas para dar una inductancia de 470uh saludos



Pero funciona muy bien, de hecho tiene el mejor sonido y potencia de todos los que armé...no pienso destruirlo para ponerle unos Tr que no consigo.... UD mismo me dijo que podía usar los 2n2222 en otro tread suyo (el tread que no tiene puntos y coma, y MUCHOS errores ortográficos creo, que casi se lo mandan a moderacion)....fíjese que le he preguntado sobre el uso de los 2N2222 allí y UD me ha contestado afirmativamente.

El PCB de la página del autor no tiene nada "mágico", simplemente la disposición de los componentes es horizontal y tiene una buena toma de masa (cosa que en mi diseño está considerado) y pistas mas bien juntas. De hecho, mi idea fue la de hacer una placa muy parecida a esa, en lo que se refiere a masa y disposicion de componentes, solo que en 10x5.  La inductancia, quizas haga otra, pero por lo demas, no consigo los 2n2219 ni los 2n3053. Ahora estoy en búsqueda y fabricacion de una buena antena pero por lo demás estoy muy satisfecho por el desempeño de este transmisor (audio limpio, se desvia muy poco de la frecuencia, potencia digna aún con antena inadecuada). Cuando le ponga una antena mejor, veremos como resulta. Pero por ahora estoy muy satisfecho con los resultados, si se puede mejorar bien. Y si alguien quiere mandarme los 2n2219 por correo porque acá no los consigo, con gusto se los recibo.... saludos...


PD: Es OBVIO que los 2n2222 tiran menos potencia, pero no tengo otros TR para ponerle y menos para andar experimentando... al menos los conseguí metalizados...creo que el punto es mostrar que aun variando los Tr y el PCB (aunque no lo cambie mucho....pero me salio feo en la placa) este transmisor no pierde calidad. Seguramente con todas las partes ideales y perfectas tirará sus 4W, pero si me funcionó a mí con uno 2n2222 y una antena improvisada y un PCB rediseñado, demuestra ser un transmisor muy versatil.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Jun 20, 2009)

pues claro es obvio que funcionen esos trts pues son de uso general pero para algo tambien de rf pero no precisamente se destaca en ese campo por lo general es logico que genere una calidad limpia y buena señal  eso si cuenta cual sea su calidad y su marca pero le apuesto que con una antena dipolo de media onda no soltara esos 3 km anunciados por que cuenta mucho lo de su datashett y su potencia aunque me desvio un poco del tema pues esta bien el rediseño pero eso si cuenta muy bien el valor de cada componente y pues lo de mi tema creado pues no me fije en mis errores ortograficos y no creo que tenga que ver con la teoria y la experiencia pero eso si ofenderia a los que hacen estos articulos correctamente y les pido disculpas  en otra parte  durante ocho meses investigue calcule y construi e incluso le introduci un amplificador lineal de rf clase c y segun lo que calcule fue que este es capaz de dar una potencia de 5,6w y eso equivale como a 2.5 km segun las reglas de radiodifusion de tu pais por que si se pasa de dicho limite puede interferir en varias frecuencias y puede interrumpir el paso de onda de otra radiodifusora.

pero esta bien sus comentarios alfin a cabo son criticas constructivas si queire le paso el diagrama del circuito rediseñado que fabrique esta incluso la etapa de af y rf mas complejo ademas le inclui un medidor de ondas estacionarias eso ayuda bastante en la estabilidad y la calidad del sonido y transmision pues le recomendaria la antena dipolo simple de media onda si la busca en youtube hay un video de una universidad que da a conocer como es este y su fabricacion y la altura y le recomendaria una altura muy superior a los cables de luz y eso si no apuntando a las antenas de los vecinos ya que generaria interferecia y los fastidiaria en fin yo tambien arme el tx y si es bueno al fin de cuentas es bueno es estable la estabilidad de este es referente como se hace el choque de .rf o mejor si se compra la inductancia de 470 uh  y tambien si se le agrefa un buen amplificador y una mezcladora.

pdt perdone mis errores ortograficos


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 21, 2009)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> pues claro es obvio que funcionen esos trts pues son de uso general pero para algo tambien de rf pero no precisamente se destaca en ese campo por lo general es logico que genere una calidad limpia y buena señal  eso si cuenta cual sea su calidad y su marca pero le apuesto que con una antena dipolo de media onda no soltara esos 3 km anunciados por que cuenta mucho lo de su datashett y su potencia aunque me desvio un poco del tema pues esta bien el rediseño pero eso si cuenta muy bien el valor de cada componente y pues lo de mi tema creado pues no me fije en mis errores ortograficos y no creo que tenga que ver con la teoria y la experiencia pero eso si ofenderia a los que hacen estos articulos correctamente y les pido disculpas  en otra parte  durante ocho meses investigue calcule y construi e incluso le introduci un amplificador lineal de rf clase c y segun lo que calcule fue que este es capaz de dar una potencia de 5,6w y eso equivale como a 2.5 km segun las reglas de radiodifusion de tu pais por que si se pasa de dicho limite puede interferir en varias frecuencias y puede interrumpir el paso de onda de otra radiodifusora.
> 
> pero esta bien sus comentarios alfin a cabo son criticas constructivas si queire le paso el diagrama del circuito rediseñado que fabrique esta incluso la etapa de af y rf mas complejo ademas le inclui un medidor de ondas estacionarias eso ayuda bastante en la estabilidad y la calidad del sonido y transmision pues le recomendaria la antena dipolo simple de media onda si la busca en youtube hay un video de una universidad que da a conocer como es este y su fabricacion y la altura y le recomendaria una altura muy superior a los cables de luz y eso si no apuntando a las antenas de los vecinos ya que generaria interferecia y los fastidiaria en fin yo tambien arme el tx y si es bueno al fin de cuentas es bueno es estable la estabilidad de este es referente como se hace el choque de .rf o mejor si se compra la inductancia de 470 uh  y tambien si se le agrefa un buen amplificador y una mezcladora.
> 
> pdt perdone mis errores ortograficos



Los errores los tenemos todos jeje, aqui estamos para ayudarnos.Voy a ver si consigo otros transistores mas adecuados, y si mejoro la bobina (y ya que estamos capaz haga una placa nueva, esta era para probar básicamente). La verdad nunca tuve mucho exito con estos transmisores, y es la primera vez que hago andar uno casi de primer instante, con resultados que me sorprenden, y teniendo en cuenta todo lo comentado, estoy contento con los resultados. Me interesaría saber, que otros transistores ademas de los que mencionó podrían ir...gracias y saludos.


----------



## djjimmylarotta (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme? ya arme el segundo transmisor que esta al principio del foro, con la pcb y todos los componentes tal cual lo sugieren y con una fuente de 12v regulada. El problema es que no me anda y se calienta mucho el r3 por momentos. Muchas gracias y espero su colaboracion.


----------



## ridikulo (Ago 10, 2009)

Una pregunta como hago el choque del circuito de 4watts?


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola amigos  me encanta este foro pues de cuestiones de radio nada de nada se jejejej bueno aqui viene mi preguntita y si es posible vuestra  ayuda tengo este emisor terminado  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm y si bien funciona no tiene casi alcance  no mas de 2 metros  me gustaria que dijerais que puedo tener mal  ...muchas gracias y si teneis cualquier problema de sonido profesional estare encantado de ayudaros esa es mi fuerte graciasssss


----------



## djboofer (Ago 11, 2009)

hola luillimx, Mira la verdad que me corrigan si me equivoco, pues yo no soy un experto de transmisores, pero algo se, y eso de que ese transmisor tiene 1 km de alcanze en condiciones perfectas, no lo creo, pues en el tiempo que llevo haciendo transmisores, se que esos transistores no son de tanta potencia, quizas en muy buenas condiciones (campo abierto) tenga un alcanze de 1 km.

Saludos, espero que te ayude. =D


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 12, 2009)

djboofer
Bueno pues gracias de todos modos pero yo solamente necesito unos 50 - 60 mtrs y el problema es que se me pierde la señal en dos o menos si alguien puede ayudarme en este tema lo agradecere


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 12, 2009)

¡Pues menos mal! hace unos años iba a comprar la cebek pero al final me negocié otra mejor. recuerdo que muchos de los que hoy son técnicos de radio, en sus tiempos de fp1 montaban una muy conocida pantec de 3w, según cuentan tenía un sonido buenísimo y no hacía ningún ruido de fondo. otros usaban la saleskit (que todavía se puede ver en la página oficial) y lo mismo, de hecho, uno que conozco se atrevió a manipular el circuito oscilador colocando un cristal tallado específicamente para la frecuencia a la que quería emitir y estaba clavado, vamos, que parecía igual que un pll. sinceramente, el esquema y el manual de la cebek me parece mu "rarillo", me olía malamente y no me decidí.

Luego hice otra emisora, concretamente saqué el circuito de la página electronica2000.com y es muy bueno, tiene muy buena calidad de sonido y con una fuente trq de los 70 (puente de diodos y condensador de 1600 uf) no hace ningún ruido, vamos, que suena como una emisora profesional, la estabilidad es buena pero hay que tener una antena "alta", porque si es corta se refleja mucha potencia en el oscilador hartley que lleva y hay corrimientos de frecuencia. sin embargo con antena exterior, omnidireccional de paraguas 300 mts aunque en la página se dice que con un dipolo pueden alcanzarse 2 km, la estabilidad es como si fuera pll, toda una tarde en 99.5 y (desde las 4 pm hasta las 9:30) ¡no se mueve! con la antena grande que no refleja potencia), vamos que la radio del megane la reconoce y sintoniza automaticamente.

lo que hice fue quitar la parte del amplificador operacionar en ingresar señal audio directamente al condensador de 5 uf (4,7), el transistor es un 2n2222 y el choque de 100 uh


----------



## maxdrums (Ago 24, 2009)

hola, como fabrico la bobina de choque de 470uH??
diametro interior, espesor del alambre, nº de espiras, separacion entre espiras... etc.. gracias


----------



## crimson (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola Maxdrums, 470uH se hace en una forma cilíndrica de 1/2 pulgada (12,5cm) x 30 cm de ancho con 329 espiras de alambre fino, tipo 0,30, te llevará unos 13mts da alambre, a espiras juntas. Saludos C


----------



## maxdrums (Ago 24, 2009)

perdon si entendi mal... pero voy a tener que ir a robar un transformador de media tension para hacer la super bobina esa ,.....

jajajaja

a que te referis con 12,5cm??? diametro  interior...



gracias por responder!


----------



## crimson (Sep 2, 2009)

¡Tenés razón! Son 12,5mm. Y 30 mm. Sorry. Saludos C


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 2, 2009)

buenas!
acabo de hacer el famoso transmisor "escorpion" que anda dando vueltas por ai...
cuando hice el pcb la bobina (impresa) salio muy pero muy mal y decidí hacersela manualmente...

les dejo como quedo...

saludos!

PD: el circuito todavia no lo termine de armar asi que no se si anda..


----------



## flaviosblanco (Sep 19, 2009)

Arme el transmi de 4W (el segundo), como no disponia de ferrico utilise un PCB universal comun y corriente, las bobinas las hice con un hilo de cobre que extraje de un cable coaxial comun y silvestre de los utilizados para la distribucion de television por cable, me dio muy buenos resultados practicamente desde el comienzo, si bien no es una calidad de audio profesional y su alcance es limitado, es una experiencia fabulosa para mi ya que es el primer transmisor que armo. Los elementos los consegui todos en la calle Boulogne Sur Mer del barrio de Once (dato para los que viven cerca de la ciudad de Buenos Aires) a escepcion del coque de 470 uh, al cual lo pude remplazar efectivamente con la resistencia de 1M envuelta en un alambre fino de cobre. Anda con un transformador de 12 que regulado me entrega 18 constantes.
Aca les paso el video de mi experiencia YouTube - MOV00003 y desde ya les agradesco por toda la información que encontre, me dan ganas de seguir experimentando, y con una comunidad como esta apoyando a los colegas mas ganas todavia.
Hasta luego para todos


----------



## renhanga (Oct 19, 2009)

hola a todos. les cuento que solo pude conseguir unos trimmers de 6.8_pf_ a _45pf_ amarillos. el tema es que solo tienen dos patas. por lo que vi en el circuito, la tercera iria a GND. puedo usar estos o tengo que conseguirme unos de tres patas si o si?
tampoco pude conseguir disipadores para los 2N2219. estoy averiguando para hacerme unos disipadores caseros con aluminio de lata, pero mientras tanto, pueden llegar a recalentarse mucho si uso una bateria de 9v? si uso un transformador universal metera ruido?
disculpen si las preguntas son muy basicas, pero no conozco a nadie que sepa de electronica y la verdad es que tengo muchas ganas de aprender.
saludos!


----------



## Asgaard (Oct 21, 2009)

como hago la bazoka?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

¿Qué es "la bazoka"?
(primera vez que oigo nombrar eso en un circuito emisor de radio)

Saludos


----------



## flaquibiris (Oct 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué es "la bazoka"?
> (primera vez que oigo nombrar eso en un circuito emisor de radio)
> 
> Saludos


Hola viejo Caco, no sabia que tambien te gustaba la rf. En este tea me va un poquitomenos mas que en las fuentes swiching.
Antena Bazooka. Te anexo unos link, incluso uno del foro para que mndes a estudiar a "asgaard de Chile".  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/ 

Espero que te siva de algo, un abrazo y ¡con esta te golie campeón! Ah, ya tengo la fuente entregando como 45V, con 4 atx en serie y estoy haciendo elresto de cosas para que que lista la emisora FM de 250W. Cuando esté emiiendo te mando una foto, porque estoy "trabando con las uñas" y los chasis son con tablas de madera.
Suerte.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

flaquibiris dijo:


> Hola viejo *Caco*...


 Mhhhh... No hablarás de mí, espero...



flaquibiris dijo:


> Antena Bazooka. Te anexo unos link, incluso uno del foro para que mndes a estudiar a "asgaard de Chile".


Ya lo mandaste vos, junto conmigo.
Las había  visto alguna vez, pero no sabía que se llamaran bazookas (ni cómo calcularlas). Es más, creo que nunca me lo había preguntado 


Un abrazo


----------



## flaquibiris (Oct 21, 2009)

Dicen que la "h" no suena. ja ja. Trabajo con notebok y se me mojo y la mitad del teclado no funciona y me tca completar con teclado de pantalla, pero aparte de lento y canson, me trago mucha letra.
Suerte CacHo, con "h".


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, por cierto, me olvidaba. Lo de la RF no me enloquece ni mucho menos, pero lo leo también. Siempre sirve leer.

Y me olvidé de agradecer por los links. Perdón y gracias.


----------



## renhanga (Oct 27, 2009)

renhanga dijo:


> hola a todos. les cuento que solo pude conseguir unos trimmers de 6.8_pf_ a _45pf_ amarillos. el tema es que solo tienen dos patas. por lo que vi en el circuito, la tercera iria a GND. puedo usar estos o tengo que conseguirme unos de tres patas si o si?


parece que dos de las patas de los trimmers estan conectadas entre si. asi que me fije en que pistas habia dos patas y puse una.
finalmente pude hacer andar un transmisor! asi que ya saben principiantes, no se rindan! 
ahora voy por el amplificador. alguien sabe si este transmisor (el segundo, el de 4W) es capaz de excitar al amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune que aparece como destacado? si no es asi, agradeceria que me recomendaran otro.
saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 17, 2010)

principalmente, disculpas por revivir el tema. Leí esto:


> alguien sabe si este transmisor (el segundo, el de *4W*) es capaz de excitar al amplificador *RF 1 vatio* no-tune que aparece como destacado?



Me suena un poco extraño y sin sentido hacer un amplificador para este transmisor. Lógico es que no sirve de nada hacer un amplificador de 1W si le pensamos inyectar 4W a la entrada, no?

Creo que hay que leer un poco más... Este amplificador [https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/] es necesario excitarlo con 100mW!! En vano le vas a poner 4W a la entrada!!






Ahí está marcado en rojo. Ese amplificador de RF es para equipos mucho más pequeños. Si te fijas bien, el transistor de salida que tiene es un 2N4427, muy similar en potencia al 2N2219 o 2N2222... Necesitás algo de más potencia para amplificar esos 4W.

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 7, 2010)

djboofer dijo:


> Hola,
> sabes, construi el transmisor de de 4w, bueno despues de varias horas, logre ajustarlo sin problema, pero tengo un zumbido de fondo    y pobre con otra fuente estabilizada y pasa lo mismo, lo que si es que cuando desconecto la fuente del enchufe se va el zumbido por 2 segundos y obiamente despues se apaga porque no hay corriente, pero nose si sera problema de la fuente o del circuito, segun un tecnico me dijo que el circuito estaba malo porque le faltaba una bobina y dos condensadores de .01 - y dijo que la placa estaba mal hecha porque tenia que tener todo el borde con masa...
> Bueno, nose, que puede ser...
> 
> saludos



A mi me pasa lo mismo con mis transmisores de fm, es normal. Eso se debe a que tienes inductancias parasitas en la entrada de audio, que el cable de alimentacion es muy largo, o lo más probable es que a la masa de la fuente le falta conectarla a tierra. con una varilla e fierro algo larga y enterrada en la tierra (preferentemente húmeda) y una abrazadera de manguera de agua (para atar el alambre) ademas de alambre, conecta el negativo de la fuente con la tierra. veras que el ruido desaparecerá por completo o  se ira casi todo. no sonara tanto ruido de fase. suerte!


----------



## Pablito89 (Mar 13, 2010)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> a mi no me sirvio yo no se por que no me sirvio ese 4w transmitter sera por los transistores o los trimmers son distintos ayudemen por favor ya boy 4 transmisores armado y an sido un fracaso


Hola Jose, no te desanimes. La rama de la radio frecuencia es muy complicada y siempre fue un campo de prueba y error. Si querés armar un transmisor sencillito y que no precisa de muchos ajustes te recomiendo que utilices el circuito integrado BA1404, tiene muy poca potencia de salida (10 miliwatts) Y ES MUY BARATO!!! Lo armé con 4 dolares aquí en Argentina.

http://www.antronio.com/f122/diy-transmisor-ba1404-hi-fi-fm-estereo-ideal-mp3-auto-262037/

te recomiendo que una vez que lo armes lo alimentes con 1.9V ya que alcanza así su maxima estabilidad. La amplitud de frecuencias en que lo vas a poder sintonizar es entre los 88 a los 96 Mhz mas o menos. Tratá de sintonizarlo entre esas frecuencias. El circuito lo arme tal cual esa pagina y me funcionó sin ningun problema. Intentalo Saludos!! Pablo


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 31, 2010)

Bueno, antes de todo dar las gracias a todos los foreros que han ido generando aportes.
He armado el transmisor de 4 W y he obtenido resultado exitosos a pesar de usar un cable de 1,5 mts como antena provisional, con este cable usado a modo de antena he logrado un alcance de 100 mts, ha funcionado a la primera (esto es experimental, luego haré la prueba con un dipolo). He utilizado los PN2222 en encapsulado TO92 ya que los metalizados no los podía encontrar en mi lugar de residencia. La estabilidad y la calidad de sonido es muy buena. LLeva varias horas en el 90.4 y no se ha movido nada, los transistores no se calientan. Lo estoy alimentando con 12 V de una fuente de PC. Si puedo intentaré buscar los 2N2219 y realizaré pruebas a ver que tal.

Luego subiré fotos. Para ajustarlo a su máxima potencia de salida coloco una bombilla y giro los condensadores variables hasta que obtengo la máxima luminosidad.

Saludos y gracias a todos por sus aportes


----------



## galamixer (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola alguien sabe con exactitud el alcance en mts del trasmisor de 4 W. Yo hace poco hice el minitrasmisor de fm scorpion obteniendo un alcande 100 mts con una calidad de audio bastante buena. Si alguien posee el pcb o el diagrama del circuito les estare agradecido. salu2


----------



## livestrong (Abr 30, 2010)

Yo armare el de 4watts, el que esta de segundo en la primera pagina de este post.
Vamos a ver como me va?


----------



## SERGIOD (May 17, 2010)

Siempre he tenido problemas para hacer este tipo de circuitos una ves hice uno pero su calidad no era buena solo transmitia maximo dos metros tal ves era falla mia o del circuitopero aver si me doy tiempo y hago un circuito de ustedes cual es el que me recomienda y a demas que tenga buen sonido y minima  interferencia


----------



## aure (May 23, 2010)

Hola amigos .

Yo he montado la emisora de 4watios de esta comparativa y la cebek tambien y van muy bien con alcances de kilometros no de metros.
 los 2n2219 no me ivan bien, tenia poca potencia, le cambie los transitores por los 2n4427 y va de lujo pero no me consume 4wat sino solo 2,1wat a 12voltios y tambien le añadi un choke vk200 en la alimentacion y un condensador variable ceramico de los azules (de 2 A 15 PF) entrando a la base del 2º transistor y pude de esa manera acoplar mejor los transistores entre si, alcanza 3,5 kilometros con un dipolo de media onda alimentado con 10 metros de cable de antena de tv 72 ohmios, el audio es bueno...la tengo posteada esta y otras en circuitos de radio en la cuarta o quinta pagina bajo el nombre de "3 emisoras realizadas y comprobadas de 2 a 30 watios" yo creo que tanto preguntar si funcionara esto o aquello es inutil pues ya muchas cosas, de muchos compañeros, ya lo hemos probado y certificamos que funcionan, haganlo sin miedo y profundicen a fondo en el foro pues hay muchisimas cosas ya resueltas y funcinando.

gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## kriztinitah (Jun 3, 2010)

hipatetik dijo:


> Bueno, arme el http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/fm4w.gif y resulto ser que funcionó. Pero como no tengo una antena buena (improvise una) no le pude sacar más de 100metros (tampoco probe más, jejeje), eso con vista directa a mi intento de "antena" (una antena de TV abierta en 180º). Se escucha bastante bien. No usé 2n2219, usé 2n2222 metalizados, calientan bastante, asi que al de salida le puse un disipador en forma de estrella (si encuentro otro disipador se lo pongo...). La placa la rediseñé, porque la que estaba en la página no era de 10x5, asi que la hice un poco más chica, fijense. A pesar de que la placa no me salio tan buena en la práctica (post-cloruro ferrico), funcionó igual. Les dejo el PDF con el circuito y la placa... Ahh, Lo prometido es deuda, asi que acá van las fotos....
> 
> Saludosss.



Hola!! 

Muchisimas gracias por haber colocado la información tan digerible!!
Quiero animarme a hacer ese circuito, pero tengo varias dudas , el micrófono dinámico son de esos que se usan por lo general en kareokes?, esos no consumen mucha corriente? Esa misma entrada me serviría para conectar por ejemplo, una salida de audio como la de un ipod? 

También mencionas que C7 y C8 regulan la salida, qué regulan exactamente? y que valores son convenientes?, haré la fuente con un regulador de 15 voltios y quisiera saber el acoplamieto correcto con el transmisor, además, a la hora de fabricar el PCB, es conveniente fabricar tanto la fuente como el transmisor en una misma placa? recomiendas hacerle una especie de enjaulado a la parte del oscilador?

Gracias y disculpen las molestias!! Apenas estoy inciando mis pasos en RF


----------



## Cibernetico (Jul 11, 2010)

Amigos electrónicos:
Volviendo al circuito CEBEK, origen de este post. Se trata de un oscilador flip-flop o astable, enganchado en una frecuencia de la banda de FM con el circuito LC: L1/C10.
La frecuencia de oscilación libre está dada, por los componentes RC: C7/C8/R10/R11. Este circuito usado en VHF es inherentemente inestable y, como todo flip-flop, genera una onda cuadrada, la cual contiene gran cantidad de armónicas pares, hasta el orden de varios GHz.
El comportamiento del circuito es normal, lo que no es normal es el uso incorrecto que se le ha dado en esta aplicación!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## SoryMB (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola tengo que realizar un señalizador FM para un proyecto de electronica... y no funciona ni siquiera la simulacion en Multisim. Quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con el analisis de una parte del cirucito que se supone debe modular, amplificar y permitirme cambiar la frecuencia de la señal. Pero solamente la amplifica, no modula nada. Esa parte del circuito la he visto en otros 2 circuitos mas, asi que supongo que debe funcionar pero nada.
Si me puedes ayudar por favor responde a mi correo: uy, qué mal me va a ir@forosdeelectronica.com si no leo las Normas de Participación  para enviarte la simulacion
Gracias


----------



## dalsaur (Oct 15, 2010)

buenas, he construido el transmisor, Silver 2007 que posteo @tecnicdeso, en este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-fm-sencillos-comparativa-10862/
bueno, debo decir que me ha sorprendido mucho  el alcance ( 1 km ) y la buena estabilidad que tiene, le he agregado un codificador stereo y funciona de maravilla, pero he notado que cada vez que lo enciendo tengo que volver a mover los trimmer para que el lineal empiese amplificar, pero una vez ajustado to funciona bien es estable, pero no entiendo cual sera el problema del adjuste cada ves que se enciende , debo decir que lo alimento con 15V y la antena esta a unos 10 mts de altura, y los transistores que use fue: en la etapa ociladora es un 2N2222 y en la etapa amplificadora un c9014, bueno fueron los unicos transistoes que pude encontrar .cual sera el problema..

cuando pueda subo las foto y como le adapte el codificador stereo

saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola que tal, me arme este circuito de 40mw que encontre en youtube, segun la descripcion puede transmitir hasta a 4000 pies lo que es mas de un km pero en mi caso no rebasa ni los 40 metros, arme otro circuito de el mismo usuario y ese llega hasta los 150 metros, lo unico que cambie fue el inductor de 1uh por uno de 4.7 uh ya que no encontre el de 1uh, no creo que ese sea el problema o si?
saludos..


----------



## juniorjmd (Nov 1, 2010)

queria hacer una pregunta, en el mercado encontre un trasmisor de fm que lee memorias sd y reproduce video y blablalbalbv
que trae un display de 1.8 pulgadas, lo que queria saber es si hay manera de modificarlo para que uno tenaga una salida de audio para conectarlo directamente a una planta para carro y dos una salida rca para conectarla a un tv. gracias


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Ene 15, 2011)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Deberias testear con menor voltaje en la alimentación. De todos modos,  no ubico el diagrama, y si de verdad es el de 4W, los transistores no tienen mucha pinta de poder suministrar esa potencia.
> 
> Te agradeceria me explique que diagrama utilizó, ya que en la primera parte del foro sale la pbc y el diagrama junto con toda la ubicación de componente.
> 
> Saludos,



hola saludos a todos(a)... soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad es una pasion para mi todo esto que tiene que ver con las señales de rf y mas aun transmision de audio. digo todo esto ps para que tenagan una idea de quien pregunta.

yo hice el circuito que aconsejaron de 4 w... pero ami me calienta demasiado, aunque pude notar que es por el tipo de encapsulado, la pregunta es se consiguen facilmente en el comercio estos transistores? y que costo tiene en dolares para hacer la convercion a mi moneda otra cosa de veras alcanza los 2 km o no?

de ante mano gracias por sus comentarios salu2 .


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2011)

ivans69 dijo:


> hola que tal, me arme este circuito de 40mw que encontre en youtube, segun la descripcion puede transmitir hasta a 4000 pies lo que es mas de un km pero en mi caso no rebasa ni los 40 metros, arme otro circuito de el mismo usuario y ese llega hasta los 150 metros, lo unico que cambie fue el inductor de 1uh por uno de 4.7 uh ya que no encontre el de 1uh, no creo que ese sea el problema o si?
> saludos..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHSbyxIlxmA&feature=related



Que sueeerte la tuya de encontrar todos los componentes *NUEVOS!* (lo digo con una inspiracion de poeta jaja)

Volviendo del sueño, igual lo arme pero con componentes reciclados, use los BF198 que son similares a los 199. Lo arme con el metodo manhattan, pero me oscila erroneamente, y lo tuve que desechar, oscilaba cuando queria... De hecho acabo de poner un post hasta con una muestra de la calidad de audio, que sí es muy buena, como la de una FM comercial. Suerte con tu proyecto y que salga adelante!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx200-electronics-diy-imagenes-muestra-sonido-52367/  (no promociono mi post, solo mi version)


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

yo hice el circuito que aconsejaron de 4 w... pero ami me calienta demasiado, aunque pude notar que es por el tipo de encapsulado, la pregunta es se consiguen facilmente en el comercio estos transistores? y que costo tiene en dolares para hacer la convercion a mi moneda otra cosa de veras alcanza los 2 km o no?

de ante mano gracias por sus comentarios salu2 .[/QUOTE]

holaa saludos de antemanos ese circuito de 4w funciona, y el costo en dolares es menos 1 dollar o algo menos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

lo probaste? el 2n2219 es medianamente facil de conseguir, pero si no lo tienes a la mano es mas facil conseguirse un par de 2n4427 o un 2n3553. de paso conseguirias mas potencia.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 14, 2011)

Buenas, que tal.

Estuve viendo todo el thread, está muy interesante, aunque a veces me he confundido de circuito por no estar numerados, entonces un usuario habla de tal circuito, y otro de tal otro, y como que se presta a la confusión. :/

Debo decir que nunca armé ningún TX, entonces este sería el primero... 
Elegí este para empezar, creo que es un buen circuito (como dice Tecnic) y simple.
*http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/index.html*

Tengo transistores 2N2222 encapsulado metálico y tengo tres transistores 2N3866, que creo que me pueden llegar a servir.

También estuve hojeando el tema de las antenas, pero todavía no me queda muy en claro cuál sería la mejor para este circuito... Después de tantos diálogos, consejos y opiniones, es como que me mareé un poco... 
Vivo en una casa alta (de dos pisos), el techo lo tengo a unos 5 metros y medio del suelo. Calculo que con un caño de extensión de unos 4m más, tendré una buena altura para colocar la antena y así mejorar el alcance del emisor...
Pretendo que al menos pueda cubrir 1Km... Vivo en una "ciudad chica", y acá solo hay 7 emisoras FM, así que hay bastantes espacios vacíos para emitir. 

Cualquier recomendación es bienvenida.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2011)

preferiria que usaras los 2n3866 pero habria que alimentarlos a 15V, ya que son de 28V. los 2n2222 los han probado y dicen que no anda... de hecho hay un post que habla del mismo transmisor y dice que anda super bien con 2n2219, 2n3053 y el 2n4427. Para que decir que con el 2n3866 no andará?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-fm-sencillos-comparativa-10862/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736/

creo que lo mejor seria armar una dipolo, hay mucha info acerca de dipolos en la net.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

este transmisor se ve bueno:







http://www.2electronic.com/long-range-fm-transmitter/

su diseño se ve bastante bien hecho...

EDIT: error! queria hacer un post nuevo y no lo encontraba... aca estaba, pero que raro que me metio aqui mi post... foros de electronica ha estado muy lag estos ultimos dias. Asi que tuve que editar el post erroneo para que quede como aporte.

Saludos a todos


----------



## rubenkku (May 24, 2011)

Aqui os dejo el circuito de la emisora de 4w retocado:

Mis aportes al circuito son:

Una resistencia de 68k en paralelo con un condensador de 1n como etapa de pre-énfasis para aumentar la calidad de los tonos agudos.

Un circuito de filtrado con un choque de alta frecuencia de 470uH para evitar que escape RF del circuito por el cable de alimentación, y con un condensador de 10uF necesario para el 7815, integrado que se encargará de proporcionar una tension estable para evitar cambios en la frecuencia.

Tras un estudio personal e podido averiguar que si cambiamos el transistor amplificador final 2N2219 por un 2N3553 podemos aumentar todavia más la potencia de emisión.

Diganme si el circuito de pre-énfasis esta bien configurado de esa manera.

La duda es si va una resistencia al negativo, o se puede prescindir de ésta.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/esquema4wjpeg.jpg/


----------



## yoluismi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola, llevo tiempo siguiendo este post hasta que decidi montar el transmisor de 4 watt de autor EE.UU., pero cuando lo termine de montar, probe con el polimetro a ver si tenia cortos o algo el circuito (lo monte con la tecnica manhatan), y asi fue, no era un corto, pero la R total entre el + y tierra era de unos 20 ohmios, y no me atrevi a darle corriente, ya que he quemado varios 2N2219 y no es agradable estar comprandolos uno detras de otros, entre otras cosas porque tambien probe la emisora de Cebek (y no ando)
Lo que os queria pregunta es si alguno de ustedes, habiendo montado el transmisor de 4 watt llegaron a probar cuanto resistencia hay entre el + y tierra.
Tamien les voy a dejar el que hasta ahora esta siendo mi transmisor por excelencia, el cual no deja de sorprenderme a medida que consigo nuevos trt para la etapa final, ya que tal ha sido la calidad de sonido en ocasiones, que estando el audio cortado, apenas existia mas que el mismo zumbido que existe en una emisora comercial (pll y demas historias). El circuito que dejo esta hecho livewire, si ven algo raro, porfavor, diganlo y lo volvere a dejar corregido.
Tambien les queria preguntar, si alguien ha montado un frecuencimetro para la banda fm, ya que todo lo que he encontrado estaba limitado a los 50 Mhz, y a ser posible con el pic 16f84


----------



## isfederty (Jun 27, 2011)

hola queria preguntar la posibilidad de alimentar el circuito de 4w con una bateria de 9v? o se quedaria muy corto, no necesito toda la potencia, muchas gracias , saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jun 27, 2011)

Hola isfederty como estas?,si vos queres alimentar el tx con menos voltaje,deberias hacer la prueba,esta es la mejor manera de ir aprendiendo que puede llegar a ocurrir y de esta manera sacar tus propias conclusiones.

Seguramente no va a entregar los 4w pero tendria que funcionar,otra cosa que te puede pasar es que el oscilador trabaje a una fcia diferente ,y tengas que reajustarlo,lo que si, no te recomiendo, es alimentarlo con una bateria de 9vcc,ya que el consumo es bastante alto y la pila te va a durar muy poco y ya sabemos que no son baratas jaja.   

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 27, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> lo que si, no te recomiendo, es alimentarlo con una bateria de 9vcc,ya que el consumo es bastante alto y la pila te va a durar muy poco y ya sabemos que no son baratas jaja.
> 
> Saludos.



Iba a decir lo mismo.
Una batería de 9V tiene 300mA de corriente. Una simple cuenta nos dice que 9 * 0,3 = 2,7W de potencia disponible; no creo que llegues al watt en antena.

Aparte de que son caras, duraría muy poco...

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 27, 2011)

Es algo experimental... en las normas del foro se cita todo.



> _10) No preguntes cosas como: ¿Qué pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt lo alimento con XXXX Volt? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio. NO es algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos._



Saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aca muestro las pruebas con mi version del transmisor de 4W con el rango de frecuencias modificado. Esta alimentado con 12 V. Use transistores 2N2222A. El RF meter es de www.pablin.com.ar.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola a todos...

Quiero hacer el transmisor de 4w y ya tengo todas las piezas lo unico que me faltan son los capacitores variables, porque en la ciudad donde vivo no hay, pero tengo algunos a*QU*i en mi casa, pero el problema es que no se de cuanto es la capacidad de cada uno, 

Los colores son: rojos, cafe, azul, verde y naranja que son de dos patitas...

Y los de tres patitas son verdes, morado, blancos...



Espero que me puedan ayudar

Saludos a todos...


----------



## crimson (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola msc1024, acá te mando una lista de los colores de los murata. Saludos C


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok... Gracias Crimson...    Al fin se la capacidad de estos trimmers...

Solo me faltaria saber la capacidad de los Trimmers de Ceramica y los Trimmers de Mica...

Saludos...


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 19, 2011)

Una pregunta el transmisor de 4w no tiene alimentación con una pila de 9v o si lo que pasa es que intento armarlo pero si no tiene una alimentación a si no creo que me sirva habría una manera de conectarle un fuente de alimentación.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola espectr0...

El transmisor de 4W le puedes poner una pila de 9v, pero te dara menos potencia... En el diagrama viene que su alimentación es de 12v a 16v para que de los 4W aproximados, eso si le tienes que poner disipador de calor a los dos transistores...

Yo lo estoy haciendo y he tenido buenos resultados, pero lo estoy armando por partes, primero hice la etapa osciladora para poder saber a que frecuencia me transmite y despues le adaptare la etapa de potencia, en unos de estos dias lo adaptare por que estoy buscando los disipadores de calor para que me de la potencia que requiero...
Te sugiero que asi lo construyas, es mas facil y solo le pones la etapa de potencia y le ajustas los trimmers y listo...

Saludos...

Hola de nuevo...

Alguien sabe a cuantos volt´s puedo abtener los 500mW con el segundo transmisor, el de 4w...

Espero que me puedan ayudar...

Saludos...


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola msc1024.

Lo haré tal cual es para no tener complicaciones, solo una pregunta podrías explicarme como agregarle la etapa de potencia, la he buscado en Internet y no he dado con alguien para que me ayude. 

De antemano gracias.


----------



## msc1024 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola...

Ya cuando tengas armadola etapa de oscilacion, pues solo le pones el otro segundo transistor ya que ese es la etapa de potencia, para identificarlo esta el C6 que es el capacitor de salida de RF del oscilador, pero por otra parte es la entrada de RF del segundo transistor que es la etapa de potencia solo le das giros a los trimmers para que te pueda entregar los 3 a 4W aproximados, entonces checas el diagrama y el circuito armado que hiciste y le haces los ajustes y listo, solo le conectas el audio a transmitir y listo...

Saludos...


----------



## moncada (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola a todos/as:

He construido unos cuantos miniemisores de FM y confirmo que el circuito de Cebek no sirve tal como lo comercializan. El que hice yo a comienzos de los 80´s era de la casa Pantec con ligeras variantes respecto al anterior, pero en esencia era la misma castaña: zumbido y sobrecalentamiento de los 2N3553. Tras numerosas pruebas y modificaciones, conseguí que funcionase.

El problema estribaba en la ausencia de resistencias de emisor, lo que provocaba el embalamiento térmico de los transistores del oscilador. Instalándoles unas de aprox 18 ohms conseguí dejarlo estable. También dupliqué el valor de las resistencias superiores de los divisores de tensión que polarizaban las bases, pasando de 4k7 a 10k, ya que en el esquema original eran todas de 4k7: demasiada tensión para las bases...

Desde luego, la potencia de 3W que anuncian ni de broma se consigue, y menos con estos cambios que acabo de comentar, pero por lo menos sale una señal limpia. En los experimentos utilicé también los 2N1711, BFY55, dando buenos resultados.  

Con las modificaciones anteriores medí un consumo de unos 90mA a 12v, lo que en teoría supone una potencia de cerca de medio vatio... El alcance al aire libre sobrepasaba los 500m.

Unos apuntes el segundo transmisor de 4w:

El acoplo del amplificador al oscilador me parece excesivo y lo carga demasiado, lo que puede provocar desplazamientos de frecuencia y bloqueos durante el ajuste del paso final. No debería conectarse al colector directamente a través de un condensador sino a un punto de la bobina próximo al potencial de alimentación (lado frío) o bien a través de un link (bobina) de unas dos espiras arrolladas a continuación de la bobina osciladora y también del lado frio.

He leído comentarios sobre el paso final que no se calentaba nada. Si esto es así, significa que no está amplificando. Comprobar con un miliamperímetro que al conectarlo aumenta considerablemente el consumo. 

Para acabar y sin querer ser aguafiestas, decir que los 4w anunciados son imposibles de obtener con ese montaje. Por mucha ganancia que tuviese el transistor amplificador en clase C, haría falta por lo menos otro paso previo en clase A, que hiciese de separador del oscilador, y todo ello para obtener en el mejor de los casos una potencia de 1w en antena...

Salud.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2011)

moncada dijo:


> Hola a todos/as:
> 
> He construido unos cuantos miniemisores de FM [...]
> 
> Salud.


Hola! Bienvenido al foro.

Estas críticas constructivas me gustan, me parece interesante que alguien con criterio se dedique a observar (que no es lo mismo que "mirar") los circuitos en detalle...

Veo que tenés amplios conocimientos sobre RF, y por eso estaría muy bueno que si te animás, tomes el esquema original y hagas las modificaciones que creas necesarias, y luego postees el diagrama final, tal y como lo harías si fuese para vos. 

Estaría bueno poder contar con un emisor de FM no tan complicado como el verónica (por ejemplo) que tiene 2 millones de componentes. Bah, no vean esto como un exceso de ignorancia sobre el tema, vean esto como un pedido para los novatos que recién nos iniciamos en la RF y nos da "cosa" largarnos a construir tremendos sistemas sin saber qué es cada parte del circuito ni analizar objetivamente el esquema.
Lo que pretendemos (bah, al menos yo) es hacer un Tx de FM un poquito "decente", que se comporte de la mejor manera posible. Por lo menos en mi caso no pretendo los 4W ni si quiera los 3W, con tener 1W en antena es suficiente, o quizá menos; prefiero tener 300mW con una muy buena calidad de audio que 4W con una seguidilla de ruidos y oscilaciones que ensucien el sonido.

Resumiendo, *estoy dispuesto a sacrificar potencia por calidad.* Eso es lo que busco. No importa si a la salida tengamos que poner un 2N3866 para salir con 0,4W, lo que importa (por lo menos a mi) es tener una calidad final relativamente buena, conservando la simpleza.

Además, creo que si realmente pretendemos tener 4W efectivos en antena, me parece que es casi obvio que no se puede lograr esta potencia con un transistor tan pequeño, y me parece mal forzarlo a trabajar muy duro para lograr ese objetivo. En mi caso, tengo guardado un transistor 2SC1971, que creo que este si me puede dar unos 4-5W en antena. Pienso hacer un pequeño lineal con este Trt.

Recientemente acabo de construir *este* emisor de FM. Ahora que lo estuve toqueteando un poco (moviendo bobina variable y capacitor, nada más) veo que el circuito es un tanto delicado, y cuesta mucho calibrarlo para que emita en una sola frecuencia y sin ruidos.
Creo que esto es un problema, porque cuesta mucho estabilizarlo y lograr buena relación señal/ruido (no se si se dice así).

Estaría bueno que nos des una mano con estos circuitillos electroniquillos (re flanders ) que tanto nos hacen renegar. 

Saludos!


----------



## espectr0 (Jul 22, 2011)

Una vez mas gracias msc1024 me ha quedado claro lo voy  a intentar y si tengo resultados pues les comparto como me fue.


----------



## moncada (Jul 22, 2011)

Bueno, he rescatado del cajón el transmisor reformado, del cual no conservo plantilla del c.i. ni esquema, ni nada. Lo he probado, pues ya ni me acordaba en que parte del dial estaba sintonizado y ha aparecido en 108 MHz, fuerte y claro, por lo que lo he sacado de su contenedor (una caja metálica de gasas) para hacerle un par de fotos y el esquema. Creo recordar que tengo otro engendro similar basado en el mismo oscilador en algún lugar del trastero...  

Como veréis, utilicé componentes discretos en lugar de circuitos integrados. En cuanto a los datos de construcción no tendré inconveniente en dar detalles, aunque no tiene componentes críticos, si acaso los condensadores pequeños del oscilador...

Para finalizar, decir que yo también me he llevado chascos con más de un circuito publicado. Este transmisor es de cosecha propia y puede que ante los ojos de un ingeniero tenga más de un error, pero el caso es que funciona bastante bien. Quizás le vendría bien un paso amplificador final, pero eso supondría más ajustes y para empezar sería mucho lío.

Bueno, a ver si salen las fotos...







[/URL]  [/IMG]
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/vistasup.jpg/][IMG=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3090/vistasup.jpg][/IMG]  [/URL]





[/URL]  [/IMG]



Tavo dijo:


> Recientemente acabo de construir *este* emisor de FM. Ahora que lo estuve toqueteando un poco (moviendo bobina variable y capacitor, nada más) veo que el circuito es un tanto delicado, y cuesta mucho calibrarlo para que emita en una sola frecuencia y sin ruidos.
> Creo que esto es un problema, porque cuesta mucho estabilizarlo y lograr buena relación señal/ruido (no se si se dice así).
> 
> Estaría bueno que nos des una mano con estos circuitillos electroniquillos (re flanders ) que tanto nos hacen renegar.
> ...



Hola de nuevo Tavo y gracias por la bienvenida.

Decir que mis conocimientos de RF se basan en probar, cabrearse, desmontar, recopilar información, modificar y comprobar de nuevo hasta que el chisme funcione más o menos bien. Algo así como el "ensayo y error" al que sometían a las ratas de laboratorio . 

Atendiendo al Tx que has hecho, yo desactivaría temporalmente Q2 para hallar la frecuencia fundamental del oscilador. Si el acople del micro con el altavoz del receptor de FM es limpio en un punto del dial, ya descartamos el fallo en la parte más importante. Utiliza un trimador de plástico o con mango aislante para mover el núcleo de L1. 

A mi parecer, el transistor oscilador está muy "cargado" ya que la señal para el separador-amplificador  está tomada directamente de su colector a través de un condensador de 2pF, que a 100MHz tiene una reactancia baja. Yo díria que en el circuito hay dos problemas: de adaptación de impedancias del paso final y de mala polarización de éste. Tal como está conectado, Q2 se debería calentar...

Para lo primero prueba a conectar C11 en un punto de la primera espira de L1 (lado alimentación). Para lo segundo, si no se ha destruido aún Q2, intercala una resistencia de unos 47 a 100 ohms entre su emisor y masa y en paralelo con ella un condensador cerámico de entre 1 y 10nF para no restarle ganancia a la etapa. Luego comprueba tensiones de base y emisor de Q2. Como no es un paso en clase C, deberíamos buscar una caida de alrededor de un voltio o un poco más en este último terminal. Si es necesario, conecta temporalmente en serie con R5 un pot. ajustable de 100k hasta conseguir esa tensión en el emisor. Comprueba si estas modificaciones han afectado a la sintonía inicial. 

El paso final no está sintonizado, por lo que actúa como amplificador "toda banda" con lo que dejará pasar la frecuencia fundamental del oscilador y sus armónicos. Sería bueno intercalar entre C12 y la antena un filtro en Pi, pero primero comprueba que realmente está funcionando la etapa...

A ver si la criatura reacciona y va a mejor...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola moncada!!
Disculpá, como editaste tu mensaje no había leído la segunda parte!! Es la que dedicaste a mi comentario.

Bueno, traigo buenas noticias, muy buenas.
Estuve leyendo todas tus sugerencias, pero recién las veo! Así que no hice ninguna modificación en el circuito.
Le puse un capacitor variable más sensible, o sea, de menos valor, 4.2 a 20pF (trimmer murata rojo).
Y definitivamente, el problema fundamental era la bobina. Eso es seguro.

No se que tendría aquella, pero era muy inestable, por más que girara su núcleo (con un pedacito de plaqueta de fibra, sin cobre) no surtía efecto como corresponde. Entonces en ese momento me encabroné y decidí que le iba a poner una bobina fija.
En lo que estaba haciendo la bobina, veo otro inductor variable (o bobina variable) pero ese era "sin carcasa metálica", bien simple y primitivo.

Decidí probar a ver que tal... ¡¡¡ QUE SORPRESA !!! 
Al momento de sintonizarlo y buscar una frecuencia, solo bastó 1/4 de vuelta de bobina y apenas un poquito de capacitor y... andaba al pelo!!!

No sabés, ahora mi emisor pareciera que tiene PLL  (es un decir), prácticamente no se corre de frecuencia para nada, ha estado horas y horas y todo sigue igual, emitiendo en la misma frecuencia.

Por lo que decías de la topología del circuito, debo decirte que no noto nada raro: El transistor Q2 (2n2222 metálico) trabaja apenas tibio, totalmente descansado!!

La verdad es que todavía no salgo de mi asombro, este emisor realmente es "High Quality" como el título lo anuncia, prueben y verán.
Yo creo que dentro de los más sencillos, este debe ser definitivamente el mejor. La calidad de audio final escuchando por la radio, se asemeja a estar escuchando música desde un CD!!  

Ningún tipo de ruido, ni chasquido, ni nada que ensucie el sonido. Un cuerpo y una definición espectacular.

Animo a todos a probar este circuito, a mi me dió excelentes resultados, más de los que esperaba.

Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (Jul 30, 2011)

tavo que bueno que te halla servido podrías publicar e pcb que usaste? y una imagen de la bobina primitiva que dices por que no se a cual te refieres

saludo


----------



## Tavo (Jul 31, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> tavo que bueno que te halla servido podrías publicar e pcb que usaste? y una imagen de la bobina primitiva que dices por que no se a cual te refieres
> 
> saludo


Mmm....
Lamento decirte que no tengo diseño de PCB, porque no lo hice con software, sino a mano alzada y con marcador permanente...  (Edding 404).

La bobina del oscilador es idéntica a esta, solo que es un poquito más corta, pero hasta el mismo color y todo. 






Junto con el capacitor variable, en mi caso un trimmer murata de 4.20 a 20pF, se puede lograr un ajuste muy preciso, y prácticamente sin corrimiento de frecuencia.

Es bueno "bañar" al conjunto bobina/capacitor de una buena capa de cera de vela, para que la temperatura exterior influya lo menos posible en el oscilador.

En mi caso, el primer transistor es un 2N2222 (o PN2222, es lo mismo) encapsulado plástico, ya que este no disipa nada de calor, porque es solo el oscilador.
El segundo transistor también es un 2N2222 pero encapsulado metálico TO-18. Este trabaja a penas tibio con una batería de 9V...

Sepan disculpar, por el momento no dispongo fotos de la placa porque no tengo cámara digital, pero ni bien consiga una subo algunas fotos.

Saludos.

PS: Me quedó gustando tanto este TX que ahora estoy haciendo el tío mayor  :
http://electronics-diy.com/tx500.php

Hoy estuve haciendo un primer diseño de PCB, pero esta vez por software. Si lo construyo con éxito seguro abro un nuevo tema presentándolo con diseño de PCB incluído y todo lo demás, breves consejos sobre su construcción y unas imágenes.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola a todos el caso es que tengo un transmisor de 4w y por razones de trabajo se me le quemo el transistor 2N2219 y solo consigo el 2N2219a. Quiero que ustedes me digan si este transistor me funciona igual que el 2N2219 y cumple las mismas funciones.


Saludos


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2011)

Edwos2010

Te funcionara igual dado que solo tiene la Vce0 = 40V con respecto a los 30V del 2N2219, en el siguiente link tienes la datasheet: http://www.pci-card.com/2n2219a.pdf .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 5, 2011)

Mira es que tengo dos transistores 2N6084 o EC320, y no encuentro un diagrama que me convensa para construir un amplificador de RF, les ruego que si alguien tiene un diagrama de estos me lo envie.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2011)

Edwos2010

El 2N6084 da una buena potencia de salida, pero exige bastante excitación para lograrla, yo no tengo ningun esquema. Realizalo con cuidado para no malograrlos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola quisiera que me enviaran el diagrama con de un transmisor con 2 transistores 2N2219, pues el que miro en el principio del foro no lo entiendo bien.
Saluos a todos


----------



## luis38 (Dic 29, 2011)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas fabricando algunos de los pequeños emisores que hay en estos foros, y alguno rescatado de la red. Particularmente y ya que todos los circuitos son fantasticos, y teoricamente son correctos, he decidido realizar la comparativa práctica entre ellos.
> 
> Todos ellos probados con una antena bazoka en iguales condiciones para todos.
> 
> ...


buenas una duda el segundo transmisor de 4w los componentes van soldados en la parte de las pistas gracias


----------



## luis38 (Ene 6, 2012)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Deberias testear con menor voltaje en la alimentación. De todos modos,  no ubico el diagrama, y si de verdad es el de 4W, los transistores no tienen mucha pinta de poder suministrar esa potencia.
> 
> Te agradeceria me explique que diagrama utilizó, ya que en la primera parte del foro sale la pbc y el diagrama junto con toda la ubicación de componente.
> 
> Saludos,



buenas a todos ya e terminado de montar el transmisor de pablin el de 3w  la tengo en la 108 ajustada el problema es que cuando me puesto hacer el ajuste cn el trimer  me metia en el televisor la antena con la que e probado a sido  un cable soldado a una varilla el problema pudiera estar en la antena... Un saludo


----------



## nachoet (Ene 14, 2012)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> En segundo lugar, he realizado una emisora que encontré y me aconsejaron. Se trata del siguiente circuito. En un principio no crei en los 4W anunciados. Nada mas lejos de la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 20, 2012)

Hoy mismo me han prestado el CEBEK FM 2 para que lo pruebe, es de un colega, eso es una porqueria en toda regla, sonido super-distorsionado, armónicos en toda la banda, ruidos de fondo (provocados por el audio), el silencio no hay zumbidos ni nada, potencia ridicula.

Sin embargo tuve en mis manos hace tiempo el Saleskit SK-141 de 1 W y es un emisor magnífico, con un cable de un metro a modo de antena se podía sintonizar la señal 200 mts alrededor del emisor.

Edito: Tira espurias brutales en UHF, solo se mete en banda si bajas la alimentación a 6 Volt, con una fuente de PC no hay ningún ruido de fondo pero el TL071 es muy intrusivo, cuando quitas la fuente de sonido la frecuencia se corre desde el 105 hasta el 104 en segundos. Deebería de estar prohibida la venta de esta máquina de "interferencias".


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 20, 2012)

luis38 dijo:


> buenas una duda el segundo transmisor de 4w los componentes van soldados en la parte de las pistas gracias


 Amgio no lo se muy bien pero creo que no porque para algo hay unos orificios blancos que supuestamente son para meter por ahi las patas d los componentes

Salu2


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ene 26, 2012)

buenas tardes..disculpen mi ignorancia con respecto a la pregunta que hare que tiene relacion a trasmisores de rf.. es posible usa como antena un rele? o transformador? ..digo por las espiras que tiene.. gracias¡


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 30, 2012)

anthony123 dijo:


> Claro que puedes! Ademas cambia el de 12 pF por un trimmer para que elijas en que frecuencia transmitir!



Cuando cambian un condensador por un trimmer (3 patas), puentean dos de ellas o conectan únicamente la pata central y uno de los dos extremos.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2012)

Me he decido ha hacer el emisor de 4w,pero mi dudas es si se puede montar en un pcb normal,para añadir un previo y compresor en la entrada de audio, todo junto para evitar puentes que metan zumbido


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 16, 2012)

otra pregunta que me surgió al comprar fue:¿puedo cambiar los trimmer de 0-45 Pf por estos http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/condensadores-variables/7396585/ ?,que son los más parecidos que he visto. y otra duda de ignorante, no se podría poner en el ultimo transistor otro en cascada para aumentar potencia?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 16, 2012)

Claro que si! salu 2


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 16, 2012)

Yo a que me sirven los trimmer, que puedo hacerlo en un PCB normal o que poniendo en cascada aumenta la salida?..:?


----------



## djsound (Mar 21, 2012)

Siguiendo con mi exploración, en este complicado mundo de la RF, estoy decido a montar este amplificador lineal de 4w, y aunque el autor del post es claro en afirmar que no se deben cambiar los componentes, voy experimentar reemplazando los transistores por el 2n2222 metálico y 2n4427, para ver que pasa.

Me he leído todos los foros sobre rf que están acá y he aprendido un poco mas sobre el tema, quería saber cuando un amplificador de rf, funciona, me refiero solo a la etapa amplificadora, sin tener que salir y recorrerme 150 mts que tira un transmisor normal de fm cada que haga una modificacion a un amplificador  ya que no poseo instrumentación, mas que un multimetro digital, pero creo que la lamparita de 12 v es un buen recurso.

Este campo de la fascinante electrónica, en mi concepto es mas experimental que teórico, soy especialista en micro-controladores, donde tu sabes que metes instrucciones a un chip, y funciona de una, en rf no, acá es pruebe y pruebe (horas sentado frente a una placa con un radio sintonizado y corra afuera haber si aumento potencia) y se torna un poco frustrante, mas sin embargo la satisfacción de lograr que funcione es la recompensa a este largo y sufrido camino, y eso que apenas llevo dos meses probando con rf.

Para concluir, de antemano agradezco a todos los maestros que publican sus proyectos, esquemas, y experiencias en este Grandioso Foro, especialmente a Davvid Guetta quien aporto a este foro un amplificador lineal para un mini trasmisor de ipod (De esos de juguete y que a algunos no les gusta jejejeje) el cual construí y fui tan de buenas que funciono a la primera, eso si, no con un kilómetro de alcance, pero si los 300 metros medidos exactos que necesitaba para una estación de radio universitaria..... créanme he aprendido mucho de foros de electrónica.

Nuevamente, gracias Maestros y pues manos a la obra, les mostrare paso a paso, que use y como me va.



Se me olvidaba, yo uso esto como antena para mis pruebas http://fmvericiler.blogspot.com/2011/05/dipol-anten-yapm.html, esta bien? o nesecito algo mejor.



PD: Que curioso es ensamblar un amplificador, que no amplifica...jejejeje


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola djsound, yo siempre aconsejo usar un medidor de intensidad de campo para ajustar los transmisores de FM. En este thread tenés uno, en el post 12
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/
Saludos C


----------



## djsound (Mar 22, 2012)

Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda...subo fotos, paso a paso del ensamble del transmisor, Aclaro que use en vez del 2n2219 el 2n 711 que es el fiel reemplazo del 2219, ambos de motorola.

Trate de seguir y respetar todos los valores, inclusive se observa como L2 es una resistencia con un embobinado, el cual no me da confianza, lo voy a remplazar por una bobina tipo resistencia (de las verdes) de 470uH.

Esta noche lo pondre a Funcar como dicen en otros paises... jeje haber como me va, deseo y me alegraria mucho, que por lo menos me tire 1km real en mi ciudad, con la antena bipolo que mostre anteriormente, ubicada a 20 metros del suelo.

Si tira bien, subire fotos audios y videos, de la ubicacion de antena, de la sintonia, y comprobando la distancia, en el radio de mi vehiculo mostrando el kilometraje recorrido, y audio de la señal.



Se me borro el numero del reemplazo del transistor, es el 2n1711 tambien de motorola original, comprobado con el manual ECG.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 22, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola djsound, yo siempre aconsejo usar un medidor de intensidad de campo para ajustar los transmisores de FM. En este thread tenés uno, en el post 12
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/
> Saludos C


Espectacular el aporte, Crimson, pero me quedaron algunas dudas, no entiendo bien cómo funciona! Ya fui a leer la explicación en ese post pero aún no comprendo , serías tan amable de explicarlo por acá y con otras palabras? 

Sin saberlo, ayer pasé por una ferretería y chusmeando un poco veo un téster analógico con aguja, de precio sorprendente, y lo compré no más, así que me viene al pelo...

Saludos!

*EDIT:*


			
				crimson dijo:
			
		

> Primero se hace andar el oscilador en la frecuencia que te interesa (supongamos, 92,7MHz) Hacés oscilar la plaquetita y con un receptor LEJOS del oscilador vas buscando la frecuencia exacta. Luego al oscilador le aproximás la segunda plaqueta, con un tester de aguga en posición Volts CC (empezá con un valor bajo) ajustás el trimmer para que la aguja deflexione al máximo. Allí ya está ajustado a 92,7MHz (en este caso). Lo que se hace es arrimar la bobina de la segunda plaqueta (notá que está en una punta) a las bobinas del transmisor que estás armando. Las bobinas de este transmisor se ajustan entonces para la máxima deflexión de la aguja del tester. Esta segunda plaqueta es un "mini - receptor" con indicación analógica de cuánta señal está llegando EN LA FRECUENCIA ELEGIDA, porque si ponés una sonda común, esta no distingue una frecuencia de otra y puede estar trabajando en un armónico o en cualquier otro lado.


Volví a leer una y otra vez la explicación y ahora sí entendí. Es que soy cabeza dura, a veces me cuesta entender las cosas. 
Está clarísima la explicación. En realidad, la plaqueta que sí sirve es la segunda, es decir, la "receptora": La primera sólo se usa para ajustar a la frecuencia deseada. 

No conocía ese circuito Crimson, es un muy buen aporte para calibrar los Tx. Gracias por el aporte y por hacer referencia a él en este tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Mar 23, 2012)

Es así Tavo, en mi época de "profe" era común que los pibes armaran un amplificador o un transmisor de FM. Y a veces sucedía que el que tiraba 0,05W llegaba más lejos que el que tiraba 1W. ¿Cómo era posible eso? Simple, normalmente lo calibraban con un medidor de potencia a máxima salida. Hete aquí que en esa salida por ahí había un 25% de fundamental y el resto de basura, armónicas, etc. Al calibrarlo con el medidor de potencia más el medidor de intensidad de campo estarías ajustando a máxima salida en la frecuencia adecuada, ahí ya toma color... Saludos C


----------



## djsound (Mar 24, 2012)

crimson, el aporte es excelente, pero tengo un problema, que no cuento con tester de aguja, solo digital... es posible utilizarlo también?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 25, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> crimson, el aporte es excelente, pero tengo un problema, que no cuento con tester de aguja, solo digital... es posible utilizarlo también?


No.... lamentablemente no. El tester de aguja, aunque sea "antiguo" siempre es útil, generalmente para ver variaciones rápidas en la medición... 

Por eso mismo esta semana compré uno, no es muy bueno, lo pagué 15 dólares, pero cumple muy bien su función.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Mar 25, 2012)

Es así, djsound, como dice Tavo. Los tester digitales toman muestras, una cada determinado espacio de tiempo, y la sintonía de un circuito LC suele ser crítica, entre muestra y muestra se te puede escapar el "pico" de sintonía. Hay tester de aguja baratos, chinos, que no son muy confiables para una medicion "seria", pero para esto anda muy bien. Hubo algunos digitales en una época que traían una barra en el display, esos eran mejores, digamos un aceptablepunto intermedio. Saludos C


----------



## Tavo (Mar 25, 2012)

A mi me acaban de estafar. 

Como les comenté, había comprado un téster analógico... Resulta que no lo había probado porque no tenía pila, y me había olvidado de comprar... recién vengo con una pila Duracell nueva, y nada, ni señales de vida...  :enfadado:

La aguja sí funciona, porque toqué los dos bornes con el téster digital y se vuelve loca (se pone al máximo), la pila tiene 1.62V...

Tendré que destriparlo y aprovechar la aguja para alguna otra cosa... porque garantía no hay ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## djsound (Mar 25, 2012)

que mal...pero dicen por ahi que lo barato sale caro.


----------



## djsound (Mar 25, 2012)

Contento con el resultado, ensamblado el transmisor.....no da mas de 500 metros, pero seguramente mejorando antena y otros detalles, dará mas. Pronto subo fotos del resultado final, pero estoy supersatisfecho.
Buena calidad, se siente fuerte la transmisión, Me gusto muchoo!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 25, 2012)

Actualizo información 

El tester finalmente funciona, pero claro que vino defectuoso, era un cable de pruebas, los que se enchufan al aparato... totalmente abierto (cortado). Claro, quién hubiera pensado...  jaja...

Ahora si voy a ver si armo el circuito de Crimson.


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

Bueno tavo, me alegra que no se perdiera el dinerillo... siguiendo con el tema, subo fotos del transmisor de fm de 4w que ensamble y les comento que me gusto mucho por que no se corre la frecuencia, el sonido es nitido, claro y sin interferencia, se siente fuerte y hace detener el autoscan de cualquier parato que se le ponga dentro del alcance, en la frecuencia ajustada.

El mejor hasta ahora que he ensamblado, para empezar les cuento que por nada del mundo lo pude sintonizar en 107.3 que es la frecuencia que deseaba transmitir, pero si en 88.3 cojio de una, con la antena que subo en las fotos, la cual esta ubicada a unos 200 metros del suelo, y que son unas orejas de conejo de tv convencional, http://fmvericiler.blogspot.com/2011...nten-yapm.html, las cuales miden cada uno 75 cmts, para un total 150 cmts.

Segun calculos, esta medida deberia dar para 100.9 para arriba, pero como la rf es caprichosa, me cojio mejor en 90.9 para abajo.

De igual manera experimente reemplazando el tr 2 que amplifica la señal, por un 2n4427 que segun hojas de datos, deberia tirar mas potencia... pues bien me dio 300 mts (reales medidos en linea recta con el tacometro de mi vehiculo) en cambio con el 2n1711 me tiro 500 metros reales.

Recuerden que me toco cambiar a ese transistor, por que es el fiel reemplazo del 2n2219.

Los transistores no se calientan para nada, mas sin embargo me invente un disipador de calor muy practico y sencillo que consiste en una U de aluminio de 3 centimetros de largo a la cual se le inserta el transistor, y disipa muy bien.

Como fuente de poder, utilice una fuente de pc de 12v 6A y creeanme, 0 ruido de fondo.

Como conclusion... satisfecho, no se por que no me da los 2000 metros, segun la potencia anunciada, pero que es potente el cacharrito, lo es!, y la verdad he adquirido mas experiencia en rf, que como dije antes......practica 100% es lo que se requiere, y ahora quiero ponerle a el transmisor el ampli que dejo en la foto.

Bueno, por ahora no es mas... y gracias a todos por los aportes!


----------



## crimson (Mar 26, 2012)

djsound, veo que la antena está polarizada horizontalmente... ¿porqué no probás en ponerla vertical? Para la antena de un automóvil va mucho mejor, probablemente aumente el alcance.
Tavo: con que funcione el voltímetro de DC es suficiente, yo uso para la sonda un tester que se le quemó el ohmetro (la vieja torpeza de medir una tensión con el ohmetro). Saudos C


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, lo voy hacer, pero una pregunta...para saber mas del tema, si la pongo vertical,  cual polo debe ir arriba, el polo que esta a masa, o el vivo de antena? y tambien quisiera saber si asi irradia mas señal no solo al carro, sino a cualquier aparato movil o fijo?

y por que?....gracias.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 26, 2012)

Dj Sound... si no logras subir de frecuencia el Tx, te comento que yo había armado uno y me pasaba exactamente lo mismo, no lo podía hacer subir de frecuencia, y eso que tenía L y C variables, ambas cosas. Entonces me arriesgué y desoldé la bobina variable y le quité una vuelta: Magnífica solución. Ahora puedo recorrer todo el ancho de banda sin problemas (87.9 - 110 Mhz), y con una calidad asombrosa. Ahora lo tengo emitiendo en 100.1 Mhz, con una calidad de sonido bárbara.
El único problema es el alcance, que creo que es demasiado para el Tx, pero bueno, estoy necesitando un poco más. Así como está armado, sin amplificador ni nada me está cubriendo 6 cuadras (poco más de 600 M) tranquilamente, y con mucha calidad de sonido.

El Tx que armé es este._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/604072/ _
Y la fuente original del circuito es esta:
http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php

El circuito... EXCELENTE! Así con mayúsculas. Anímense a armarlo, yo quedé verdaderamente sorprendido cuando lo armé y probé. No lo podía creer.  La calidad de audio, igual a la de una FM comercial de la ciudad. Y eso que todavía le tengo que agregar un codificador estéreo... 

Pero lo que en verdad me urge es hacer funcionar el ampli. Por lo menos, desearía tener 1W en antena, sería bárbaro. Luego me armo el ampli con el 2SC1971 que me compré! 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola djsound, es indistinto el polo que va arriba o abajo. El tema es que la mayoría de las antenas de automóvil van perpendiculares al piso, o sea, con polarizáción vertical. Aquí había hace algunos años unos monocanales telefónicos que usaban una antena en horizontal y otra en vertical para minimizar interferencias entre sí. Saludos C


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

Bien crimson, me queda claro por que al vehiculo le funcionaria mejor si coloco la antena vertical.

Y de acuerdo a ese concepto, quiere decir que a los aparatos receptores que tienen antena telescopica vertical, captan mejor con la antena del transmisor vertical, y a los equipos que tienen antena bipolo simple horizontal, captan mejor con la antena del transmisor puesta en horizontal.

En conclusion surge una pregunta.

Como coloco la antena para llegar a mas a aparatos sin importar que clase de antena tienen?

Por ejemplo un celular, un equipo de sonido casero, un radio transistor, un ipod.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 26, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> En conclusion surge una pregunta.
> 
> Como coloco la antena para llegar a mas a aparatos sin importar que clase de antena tienen?
> 
> Por ejemplo un celular, un equipo de sonido casero, un radio transistor, un ipod.



No tienen nada que ver los receptores... los teléfonos celulares, iPod, y demás dispositivos casi que no tienen antena , a parte, creo que deberías haber pensado que en el caso de dispositivos móviles, siempre están en movimiento, ergo, la antena está de cualquier forma menos vertical... que se yo...

En fin, las antenas para radios de FM SIEMPRE son verticales, no importa el receptor. A no ser que sea un caso muy específico de UN solo emisor y UN solo receptor... por ahí podría ser distinto, pero no creo.

Una cosa: Las antenas de FM trabajan en "campo visible", esto es, que desde la antena emisora, se tendría que "ver" la antena receptora; es por eso que se colocan lo más altas posible... 

Saludos!


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

Mas claro no canta un gallo....! por eso me surgio la duda, por que hay antenas bipolos, verticales pero es una con especificacion diferente, creo que se llaman gama match.

Por eso pense que la recomendacion de crimson, era para mejorar la señal a toda clase de aparato.

Yo probe con el vehiculo, pero mi intencion no es solo llegar a el, sino a toda una comunidad.

Por cierto a que se debera que solo me cubra 500 metros en linea recta, y mirando la antena sin obstaculo?

Gracias a ambos, igual es informacion muy valiosa!

La pondre vertical para probar.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 26, 2012)

Tu limitante ahora es la potencia de salida que estás teniendo: A saber

*1)* En los datos que mencionaste más arriba, dijiste tener la antena de 200 metros del suelo, si mal no leí...  Pues te digo que ni loco creo eso, viendo esas fotos y las casas de alrededor, podría creer si me dijeses que está a 20 metros, pero no 200. http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/171/0/c/Are_You_Fucking_Kidding_Me_HD_by_CrusierPL.png

*2)* Ese transmisor que ensamblaste no da los prometidos 4W ni cerca. A lo sumo podrá dar 2W con toda la furia.

*3)* La antena, entiendo que actualmente está puesta de manera horizontal... Otra causa...

*4)* Y por último otra más importante, es que nunca mecionaste qué cable de bajada/subida a la antena tenés. Eso es crucial. Si el cable es viejo o está reseco o en mal estado, es obvio que no va a conducir bien. Lo mismo las fichas de conexión, si están oxidadas o corroídas también... 

Con una BUENA y bien calibrada antena, a 20 metros de suelo, con 1W de potencia final tranquilamente podés cubrir 1Km de radio.

Saludos.


----------



## djsound (Mar 26, 2012)

Tavo, muy buena tu observacion, y te digo que:

1) efectivamente se me fue un 0 de mas, si son 20 metros , tres pisos de altura mas lo que subio la cercha, me equivoque en la escritura.

2) Eso supuse, que siempre en la mayoria de los foros, se dice X watts, y no son efectivos. 

3) El error de la antena, me quedo claro con la explicacion anterior, realizare el ajuste.

4) El cable que utilizo es un rg6 de 75 ohm, esta en muy buen estado, como se puede observar en la foto no es nuevo pero tampoco esta oxidado no podrido, ni negro, ni cristalizado, no es nuevo ya que lo encontre en esa terracita, y es de los sobrantes del proovedor de cable, le cambie los terminales por unos nuevos de precsion de esos que se ponen con maquina especial, y que quedan incrustrados entre la maya de masa y el revestimiento del vivo.

Lo mande directo de la antena al tx y no supera los 10 metros.

Realizare los ajustes de antena, igual dara unos tres o cuatro metros mas pero pues satisfecho.

Gracias Tavo


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 27, 2012)

*Lo mande directo de la antena al tx y no supera los 10 metros.

Realizare los ajustes de antena, igual dara unos tres o cuatro metros mas pero pues satisfecho.*
me parece demasiado poco si te da máximo 10 metros  o 13 metros; lo ideal seria de 50 metros a 100metros; alguien armo uno de estos transmisores con ese alcance ahí si daría la pena armarlo


----------



## djsound (Mar 27, 2012)

Aclaro: los 10 metros es la longitud del cable que use desde el tx a la antena, por que el transmisor así como lo tengo, me da 500 metros de alcance, al final coloco que si me da 3 o cuatro metros mas (de alcance), quedaría satisfecho.

El transmisor si es muy bueno, y espero tire mas alcance al realizar los ajustes.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 27, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> me parece demasiado poco si te da máximo 10 metros  o 13 metros; lo ideal seria de 50 metros a 100metros; alguien armo uno de estos transmisores con ese alcance ahí si daría la pena armarlo














Si armo un Tx y me da 10 metros de alcance... directamente no tiene chance, a la basura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Los diez metros eran el largo del cable desde el emisor hacia la antena... 

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 27, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Aclaro: los 10 metros es la longitud del cable que use desde el tx a la antena, por que el transmisor así como lo tengo, me da 500 metros de alcance, al final coloco que si me da 3 o cuatro metros mas (de alcance), quedaría satisfecho.
> 
> El transmisor si es muy bueno, y espero tire mas alcance al realizar los ajustes.



gracias por la aclaración entonces a ver si me doy un tiempito y lo hago en *pcb de fibra de vidrio aunque es un poco mas cara pero recomendable para estos circuitos *
te felicito y que lo disfrutes
PD: cuanto por cuanto mide el pcb


----------



## djsound (Mar 27, 2012)

```

```
Yo lo imprimí como viene de la pagina del autor, pero me quedaba muy grande, decidí imprimirlo para que de largo me diera 10 cmt y pues ya vez el resulatado.

PD: Me estoy armando una antena bipolo gama match, que vi en un post de aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/, respetando las medidas para mi frecuencia 88.3 ( Cambie bobina y condensador variable y no pude subirlo a 107.3 igual me gusta ese dial ) construida en aluminio, para rremplazar las orejitas de conejo  que me sirvieron para iniciar mis practicas en rf, subo fotos apenas la ensamble.

VOY POR ESOS 1500 METROS DE ALCANCE !


----------



## djsound (Mar 31, 2012)

Bueno, pues no.......por nada del mundo le saque mas de 500 metros a este transmisor, inclusive cambiándole transistores por 2n4427, me queda el sin sabor de haber construido una antena con todas las medidas y procedimientos técnicos y no ganar ni un solo metro mas.

No se que estaré realizando mal, le coloque cable rg213, lo metí en su caja metálica, utilice conectores de los mas finos...en fin.( y eso sin contar el tiempo que gaste ajustando trimmers de acá para allá)

Yo creo que hasta aquí llega mi interés por la RF.. es muy difícil, y en cierta forma frustrante por que uno se ilusiona con lo que lee en el foro, hasta llego a pensar que un kilómetro equivale a 100 metros, ya que cuando se habla acá de 4 kilómetros, en la practica no vas allá de 400 metros.

por ultimo, pues voy a optar por adquirir el transmisor y así no pierdo tiempo ni dinero. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-20898491-transmisor-de-fm-5-watts-_JM_
ya que solo es pagar e instalar y al aire!

Agradezco a todos los del foro por sus aportes, de todas formas aprende uno cosillas que en un futuro puede utilizar para algo.

Hasta luego.

aquí les dejo fotos de mi fabulosa antena dipolo


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 31, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Yo lo imprimí como viene de la pagina del autor, pero me quedaba muy grande, decidí imprimirlo para que de largo me diera 10 cmt y pues ya vez el resulatado.
> !




*Entonces mide 10cmt de largo y de ancho cuanto es *


----------



## djsound (Mar 31, 2012)

El ancho dio 4 cmts


----------



## maezca (Mar 31, 2012)

ando en busca de un buen circuito transmisor, con buena calidad sobre la distancia, total es para transmitir afuera de mi casa nada mas.

cual me recomiendan?

estuve pensado tambien en comprar uno de estos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-141854343-transmisor-fm-pen-mp3-mp4-mp5-memorias-sd-stereo-con-remoto-_JM_
y amplificarlo con un lineal, y ahi me viene otras dudas:* que amplificador es recomendable para este?
                                                                                 *luego del lineal es necesario una antena en el techo o con una "orejas " de tv ya andaria?


----------



## Tavo (Abr 1, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> *Entonces mide 10cmt de largo y de ancho cuanto es *


Por favor ponete un poco más las pilas y no esperes que te sirvan todo en bandeja che! 

Si te interesa el proyecto, avanzá más por tu cuenta como todos hacemos. El trabajo es un 90% por nuestra parte y quizá un 10% del foro. Es así.

Vamos...


----------



## djsound (Abr 4, 2012)

Bueno, solucione todo....."la clave" meter el transmisor en una cajita hecha a la medida exacta 10 x 4 x 2.5, la realice de hojalata de un tarro de galletas totalmente aislada del mundo exterior con tapa y hoyitos para ajustar todo, tambien cambie el cable de 75 ohm por uno de 50 ohm de tv, cambie los 3  trimmers por los de color negro, la bobina del ocilador la puse variable con nucleo de ferrita.

Con estos ajustes, me dio 2 kilometros de alcance reales dentro de mi ciudad (llena de bloques de apartamentos) y medidos con el tacometro del automóvil.

Me alegro mucho por que se vio compensado el trabajo, estoy contento.

Ahora a fabricarme un buen lineal que me de mas alcance, ya que siento que la antena esta desperdiciada con esa potencia.

Les estare informando.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 4, 2012)

Me alegro muchísimo por tus buenos avances DjSound!!! 

Viste que no era tan complicado? Que bueno, te felicito por haber conseguido ese progreso, me das ánimo a terminar el mío de una buena vez... 

Saludos, cualquier avance más comentá!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 5, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No tienen nada que ver los receptores... los teléfonos celulares, iPod, y demás dispositivos casi que no tienen antena , a parte, creo que deberías haber pensado que en el caso de dispositivos móviles, siempre están en movimiento, ergo, la antena está de cualquier forma menos vertical... que se yo...
> 
> En fin, las antenas para radios de FM SIEMPRE son verticales, no importa el receptor. A no ser que sea un caso muy específico de UN solo emisor y UN solo receptor... por ahí podría ser distinto, pero no creo.
> 
> ...


 
Veo que la teoría aportada por Cacho en una noche de alcohol te la aprendiste perfectamente jaja.

Las FM no siempre disponen sus antenas de forma vertical... hay emisoras con polarización mixta... hace una semana más o menos se me ocurrió probar en horizontal y no se por qué pero se queda corto... con 40w no llegaba a 10km, pero en vertical llegué a unos 25km. Hay muchas emisoras en banda de dos metros (también FM) que prefieren trabajar en horizontal.

Tengo un cliente que me hace sufrir como no te imaginas... cada vez que le hacemos algo a su radio me lleva de paseo en auto por la ciudad escuchando su emisora con un teléfono celular... está bien ser exigente... pero todo tiene un límite jeje (por suerte hasta ahora se cumplen sus expectativas).


----------



## Tavo (Abr 5, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Veo que la teoría aportada por Cacho en una noche de alcohol te la aprendiste perfectamente jaja.


Noche de alcohol?  Hace tanto que no nos juntamos que no me acuerdo ni de sus caras!  jaja... (si, eso fue un palo. )



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Las FM no siempre disponen sus antenas de forma vertical... hay emisoras con polarización mixta... hace una semana más o menos se me ocurrió probar en horizontal y no se por qué pero se queda corto... con 40w no llegaba a 10km, pero en vertical llegué a unos 25km. Hay muchas emisoras en banda de dos metros (también FM) que prefieren trabajar en horizontal.


Bueno, en general, la mayoría de las emisoras tienen las antenas verticales. Es más, acá en Pigüé no sé por qué las harán todas iguales, siempre son 4 dipolos enfasados, todas las radios...  ¿Ese sistema es el que mejor funciona, no?

Bueno, yo mientras tanto estoy experimentando un poco, pero estoy pensando seriamente la idea de comprarme el verónica PLL9, original, armado y testeado por ellos. Calculo que no debe ser una mala inversión. Yo le haría el codificador estéreo de Pira.cz y alguna que otra etapa más... pero el emisor tiene que ser de calidad. No es caro, 140 dólares sale (600 mangos más o menos), lo que sale un teléfono celular cualquiera hoy en día...

No tengo ganas de armarlo, es así de simple. Por eso lo quiero comprar ya hecho.
http://www.aareff.com/en/1w-pll-fm-transmitter-kit.htm

Después me armo el amplificador de 5W con 2SC1971 que compré hace rato y listo, ahí me planto. No necesito más potencia, porque mis intenciones no son comerciales, solamente quiero la FM para pasar música y escucharla donde se me dé la gana, en el parque, en mi casa, en la casa de mi viejo (2 cuadras)... en fin, quiero prender la radio y escucharla donde sea.

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 5, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> . )
> 
> 
> Bueno, en general, la mayoría de las emisoras tienen las antenas verticales. Es más, acá en Pigüé no sé por qué las harán todas iguales, siempre son 4 dipolos enfasados, todas las radios...  ¿Ese sistema es el que mejor funciona, no?
> ...


Hola tavo, se utilizan ese tipo de antenas ,y son tan populares por su costo beneficio,son relativamente baratas ,y para emisoras de baja potencia ,es decir desde 40 w hasta 1 kw o 2 kw,sirven perfectamente ,es mas que evidente que las estaciones que salen con mas de 25 kw usan otro tipo de antenas,aunque en teoria se podria fabricar un dipolo de este tipo, para alta potencia,pero como sabras o podes leer por ahi. El que sale con 25kw ,puede pagarse una jampro o algo de similar calidad.


Hola gente linda del foro ,al ver sus trasmisores y dipolos caseros ,me traen recuerdos de mi juventud ,y de mis comienzos en el area de la Rf alla por el 84 ,si Habré fabricado todo tipo de antenas y transmisores ,y salia a probarlos de la misma manera que ustedes ,en aquel momento mi receptor ,era un walkman unicef,que era mi medidor de intensidad de campo jaja

Saludos y sigo leyendo sus avances.


----------



## djsound (Abr 8, 2012)

Bueno,no me quede quieto y para mejorar la señal el transmisor, le reemplaze el 2n4427 de la etapa amplificadora, por un 2n3553......un acierto total, tuve que subir el voltaje a 24 voltios, y de esta manera obtuve un kilometro mas.

Es decir que en este momento tengo un transmisor que me cubre 3 kilometros (3000 metros) y medidos con el tacometro del automovil.

las especificaciones son las siguintes de mi transmisor:

*Frecuencia de trabajo:* 107.3
*Potencia:* 2,5 watts
*Alcance:* 3 kilómetros reales en ciudad.
*Antena:* Dipolo gamma match en aluminio ajustada a la frecuencia
*Altura de antena:* 20 metros
*Alimentación:* 24 voltios 6 amperios

Solo me queda realizar un ajuste y es reemplazar el cable de antena , ya que tengo puesto uno de 75 ohm por uno de 50 ohm.

ahora voy a construir el amplificador que posteo en pdf, para subir potencia.

Por ahora satisfecho....(pero con ganas de mas) jejeje


----------



## Tavo (Abr 8, 2012)

Felicitaciones por tus avances, esperamos que vayas por más hasta tener tu propia FM de 300W. 

Me aceptás con consejo? 
Ahora que ya tenés "algo" de potencia, es decir, podés llegar bastante, yo te sugiero que pienses por un tiempo en las etapas anteriores al emisor, es decir: Ponete a hacer un codificador estéreo y un buen proceso de la señal de entrada! 

Ya emitiendo en estéreo y con calidad de sonido... sería un avance fenomenal!!

Saludos.


----------



## djsound (Abr 8, 2012)

Bueno Tavo, hasta 300w no creo, pero mi meta es cubrir mi localidad que tiene unos 7 km, ese es mi objetivo, mas alla no.

Voy a tratar de seguir tu consejo, con buen proceso de señal y codificador stereo, aunque no se si se le pueda conectar a este transmisor.

Por otro lado, la emision que estoy sacando en este momento, sale con una nitidez muy buena, yo la comparo saltando de una emisora comercial, a la mia y creeme no se nota la diferencia, a escepcion de la sensacion stereofonica de la comercial, por que el nivel de volume y calidad de equalizacion la llevo a cabo desde el pc, y la emision es excelente.

Te comento que estoy leyendo sobre antenas dipolo doblado, para ver si me fabrico uno, y experimentar.

Al igual que voz, ya encargue el veronica estoy a la espera que me llegue, ya que yo lidero un proyecto de emisoras comunitarias aca en mi ciudad, y quiero probar su eficiencia (ahorro de tiempo en ensamblar) ya que son 7 emisoras las que debo montar.

Al realizar estos cambios en mi transmisor, he sentido mucha satisfaccion, he venido ganando metros a la par que avanzo en mis conocimientos de rf, estuve por botar la toalla, pero ahora estoy muy entusiasmado.

PACIENCIA es la clave de la rf, y leer mucho de otras experiencias, que a proposito el unico portal con amplia informacion de rf es este www.forosdeelectronica.com y por mas que busque uno, la mayoria de documentacion esta aca, por eso me gusta aportar mis avances, como novato en este campo de la electronica, y asi animar a mas gente como yo que seguramente siempre ha querido salir al aire en su propia emisora de fm.

Aca seguire aportando y escuchandolos a todos.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 8, 2012)

Por mi parte, *felicitaciones* por tus avances y logros que has conseguido en muy poco tiempo. Eso es muy bueno, el hecho de no haber tirado la toalla o haber bajado los brazos... de insistir con la cuestión hasta encontrarle la vuelta, eso es bueno. 

Lo de la potencia a lograr, dije 300W porque es la potencia que tiene una emisora comercial normal! No creas que con pocos watts vas a cubrir tu ciudad!!! Quizá logres abarcar buena parte con 10W (supongamos), pero cuando entres a alguna casa o algún sector con edificios o muy construidos se te va a perder la señal por falta de potencia!!
Te comento que la ciudad en donde vivo no tiene más de 2km de longitud, somos unos 20.000 habitantes, y casi la mayoría de las emisoras están saliendo al aire con 300W. Todas usan el mismo sistema de antena, que son 4 dipolos enfasados, en un mismo mástil, obvio.

Por ahí parecerá mucha potencia pero no es tanto. Pensar que hay emisoras de hasta 30KW!!! 

Yo por mi parte, con poquito más de 300mW llegué a cubrir unos 600 metros con solamente el emisor, sin ningún amplificador! La antena la tengo a 8 metros del suelo, pero vale destacar que mi casa está en la parte más elevada de la ciudad, es decir, que la ciudad está como en un "valle" y yo estoy en lo más alto.

No he avanzado nada con el tema por falta de tiempo, pero ni bien pueda sigo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

> Te comento que la ciudad en donde vivo no tiene más de 2km de longitud, somos unos 20.000 habitantes, y casi la mayoría de las emisoras están saliendo al aire con 300W. Todas usan el mismo sistema de antena, que son 4 dipolos enfasados, en un


 300 wat ¡¡¡¡¡  para dos kilometros ¡¡¡¡ si con 30 wat llega a 10 kilometros tranquilo tranquilo



tavo te dejo uno sensillo para 4 kilometros 
http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=128
en un libro tengo uno para 30 kilómetros,es fácil ,pero si tenes experiencia en rf ,mas bien es un amplificador para tu transmisor



otro mas de dos kilometros http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=118
esta todo bien clarito,los datos


----------



## djsound (Abr 9, 2012)

Julien, no esta tan clarito, porque el segundo transmisor no tiene el transistor a utilizar...jeje.

Tavo, me gusta tu sinceridad por que uno en esto se ilusiona, uno cree que con 3 watts cubre todo y no es así, lo digo por que ya en la practica real uno se da cuenta que al probar el transmisor en linea recta la señal es clara fuerte y da mas alcance, es decir "con la antena a la vista" y cuando uno da una curva empieza el ssssssssssssss, y pummm queda uno frió se desanima, y comienza uno a pensar en como hacen las emisoras comerciales.

Y se resume en potencia, y altura en antena acá en Bogota hay un cerro llamado el cable, donde se encuentran ubicadas un montón de antenas...recientemente visite Javeriana Stereo una emisora comercial de una universidad que sale en toda la ciudad la cual tiene mas de 100 km, y me explicaron como salen al aire y es mandando la señal desde el estudio, a una antena ubicada en el cerro, osea una repetidora y esta entrega apenas 20 kw de potencia para cubrir la ciudad.

Esto es la clave, potencia y altura en antena, de resto los que no tenemos para eso, solo podemos tratar de llegar con la poca altura de antena y poca potencia, pero para 7 kilometros unos 15 o 30 wtts deben funcionar un poco bien.

Que mas quisiera uno que tener 300 wtts pero des afortunadamente los equipos transmisores son muy caros, sea donde sea, acá uno de 300 no deja de costar unos 4 millones de pesos, y eso es mucha plata, por eso uno trata de sacarle el mejor partido a estos transmisores que a la larga resultan siendo micrófonos inhalambricos de gran alcance nada mas.

Es mi humilde opinión en este tema, el cual hasta ahora estoy explorando.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

> Julien, no esta tan clarito, porque el segundo transmisor no tiene el transistor a utilizar...jeje.


cualquiera para rf ¡¡¡¡
2N3856


----------



## djsound (Abr 9, 2012)

Quiero compartir esta imagen, la cual da una idea desde donde transmito y hasta donde me alcanza, es una parte de mi localidad SUBA, yo la que quiero cubrir totalmente, diría que es un cuarto del total que mide, si observan hay un radio de 1 km, yo llego dos kilómetros mas adelante con el transmisor de 4w, probandolo en carro, no he entrado a una casa para saber si funciona o no.

En la primera foto se observa desde donde transmito y cada circulo rojo equivale a 100 mts, en la segunda se ve mi ubicación dentro de la localidad de suba, y lo que cubro actualmente y en la ultima se ve todo lo que es Bogota.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 9, 2012)

djsound, como vas con este proyecto : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/ o estas hablando de el aumentastes la potencia
saludos


----------



## djsound (Abr 9, 2012)

dalsaur, yo hablo del segundo montado en este post de 4 watts, el del modulador mp3, lo puse a funcionar y  no le pude sacar mas potencia y es mas dificil para graduarle la potencia, por eso lo deje quieto.

Yo creo que esos moduladores de fm para mp3...son para alcances cortos y no pasan de alli, ahi quedan.

En cambio este, es mas flexible con respecto a cambio de componentes y se deja trabajar de una manera facil.


----------



## djsound (Abr 9, 2012)

Me gustaría que me dieran su respetable opinión, sobre este lineal!


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 9, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> El ancho dio 4 cmts



gracias por aclararlo ahora no tengo la intencion de hacerlo pero en un futuro lo hare por ende te pedi esa informacion cada quien hace los proyectos que desee en el tiempo que quiere ya sea de acá a 3 meses medio año o un año no es cuestión de pilas
PD: Te felicito por toda la información que compartes


----------



## djsound (Abr 11, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Me gustaría que me dieran su respetable opinión, sobre este lineal!


----------



## juansebastian (May 28, 2012)

Hola djsound como estas te cuento estoy haciendo con un amigo tu proyecto y pues estoy en la consecusion de los materiales te voy hacer unas preguntas haber si puedes hacer el favor de responder 

primero nececito saber q*UE* referencia es la bobina de resistencia de 470uh o como debo de preguntar por ella por q*UE* asi como tu le tienes el nombre no me dan razon de esta pieza. 

segundo en la parte de la antena q*UE* diametro de tubos utilizastes en la antena el grande y el pequeño de aluminio

tercero: con q*UE* estas alimentando el trasmisor con una fuente de pc por q*UE* las fuentes solo votan 12v o q*UE* utilsas

cuarto si no es mucho pedir haber si nos podias compartir una grupito de fotos detalladas tanto del transmisor como de la antena agradeceria mucho tu ayuda estoy muy entunsiasmado con este proyecto ya q*UE* si lo podemos armar con las especificaiones q*UE* tu tienes el tuyo lo probaremos en una montaña haber cuanto podemoss alcansar somos unos jovenes radio afisionados muchas gracias de antemano en lo q*UE* nos puedas ayudar


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Tu limitante ahora es la potencia de salida que estás teniendo: A saber
> 
> *1)* En los datos que mencionaste más arriba, dijiste tener la antena de 200 metros del suelo, si mal no leí...  Pues te digo que ni loco creo eso, viendo esas fotos y las casas de alrededor, podría creer si me dijeses que está a 20 metros, pero no 200. http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/171/0/c/Are_You_Fucking_Kidding_Me_HD_by_CrusierPL.png
> 
> ...


 
Si todo está correctamente ajustado y el espectro limpió, con 1w podría llegar a 1km o incluso más, pero sino, ni a la esquina... pasa aca en Bahía... con 1w no llegas ni a la vereda de enfrente estando en pleno centro de la ciudad... si te alejas es seguro que sí. Lo del detalle de la antena es cierto... ya probé una vez ponerla horizontal y si bien el ajuste fue más fácil, la cobertura se redujo.


----------



## carlosfaun (Mar 4, 2013)

http://schematicdiagrams.net/how-to-build-4w-fm-transmitter-2.html  ahi esta el circuito que supuestamente entrega 4w


----------



## franc0 (Abr 26, 2013)

djsound dijo:


> Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda...subo fotos, paso a paso del ensamble del transmisor, Aclaro que use en vez del 2n2219 el 2n 711 que es el fiel reemplazo del 2219, ambos de motorola.
> 
> Trate de seguir y respetar todos los valores, inclusive se observa como L2 es una resistencia con un embobinado, el cual no me da confianza, lo voy a remplazar por una bobina tipo resistencia (de las verdes) de 470uH.
> 
> ...


 
podrias colocar la pcb de este cercuito *QU*e se ve muy bueno y al parecer trabaja muy bien

no ubico el diagrama de este circuito en el post que mencionas podrias proporcionar a este el diagrama de este tranamisor te gradesco mucho de antemano quisiera probar como primera etama para exitar otra etapa de mayor potencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Veo que la teoría aportada por Cacho en una noche de alcohol te la aprendiste perfectamente jaja.
> 
> Las FM no siempre disponen sus antenas de forma vertical... hay emisoras con polarización mixta... hace una semana más o menos se me ocurrió probar en horizontal y no se por qué pero se queda corto... con 40w no llegaba a 10km, pero en vertical llegué a unos 25km. Hay muchas emisoras en banda de dos metros (también FM) que prefieren trabajar en horizontal.
> 
> Tengo un cliente que me hace sufrir como no te imaginas... cada vez que le hacemos algo a su radio me lleva de paseo en auto por la ciudad escuchando su emisora con un teléfono celular... está bien ser exigente... pero todo tiene un límite jeje (por suerte hasta ahora se cumplen sus expectativas).


Hola DJ_Glenn ese tipo de "cliente exigente" que mencionas es una "praga" que habita en el todo mundo !, siempre quierem que nosotros (técnicos) façamos verdadeiras magicas para realizar tu deseos pero no quierem pagar ao menos o justo por nuestro esforço! y generalmiente los malos pagadores son los mais exigentes y molestos , todo tipo de problema  para eles es mui sinples y somos nosotros es quien no tiene buena vontade en resolver rapido y principalmiente barato o de preferencia a custo zero !
Desculpe por el  desabafo realmiente estoy a lavar la alma con ese facto tan comum entre nosotros 
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maxi01 (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola muchachos encontre una pagina en la que hay muchisimos transmisores FM. 


Transmisores varios


Esta en ingles! pero el traductor de google chrome la traduce perfecto!!!!!



Espero que le sirva!!!​


----------



## tabanoti (Sep 19, 2013)

soy nuevo en el foro (i en internet tambien)
he realizado el circuito nombrado aqui... despues de malnombrar merecidamente el FM2 de cbek...
este circuito es de fabula!!!! (el de cbek no, el segundo que valoro en su critica sobres transmisores de FM el compañero TECNIDESO
lo he montado i me a funcionado (despues de pequeños ajustes en los trimmers) a la primera...
nada de transistores ardiendo ni problemas raros..

en breve publicare las pequeñas modificaciones que he realizado en este fabuloso circuito... (PCB i otras variaciones en el circuito original) este emisor es la canya!!!!


----------



## johenrod (Oct 29, 2013)

L2 RFC (resistance 1MOhm with wrapped around her inductor of enough coils from fine isolated wire. Scratch of utmost inductor and you stick in utmost the resistance making thus a parallel L-r circuit.)[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> saludos, podrías ser un poco mas especifico por favor en cuanto a la elaboración de la bobina, cuantas vueltas, de que calibre el alambre y sobre una resistencia de un mega-ohmio pero de que watios?


----------



## crimson (Oct 29, 2013)

johenrod dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> saludos, podrías ser un poco mas especifico por favor en cuanto a la elaboración de la bobina, cuantas vueltas, de que calibre el alambre y sobre una resistencia de un mega-ohmio pero de que watios?



Fijate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Oct 29, 2013)

En segundo lugar dijo:


> Que pena no había hecho claridad al  respecto, me refería al transmisor de la pagina 1 de 4 watios, como nos dices que a ti te trabajo quisiera saber como hiciste la bobina , gracias.
> saludos,,, jorge


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 17, 2014)

que tal estimados queria saber si usar un trancistor de metal el BC140 es posible hacer este transmisor y escuchar sugerencias si es estable y cumple con 2km de alcance aca el diagrama:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola caro Don transistor2020 , ese circuito que postaste desafortunadamente NO es estable y tanpoco tiene un rango de alcance de 2Km devido a el sener mui sensillo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 18, 2014)

uff que desilusion, bueno gracias seguire en la busqueda de un transmisor decente que pueda ser estable y no lleve tantos componentes que casi me es imposible conseguirlos, y de todas maneras que puedo hacer con el transistor que me quedo el BC140 que es de metal no he conseguido otro circuito que lo pueda usr.


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2014)

Transistor2020

 Pues deberás buscar algún transistor especifico para RF.

 El BC140 recuerdo que se usaba como excitador de *pre-históricos* amplificadores de audio de Philips.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 19, 2014)

y eso que compre 3 BC140 lo que sucede es que no consigo transistores para rf ese es el gran detalle mi amigo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , desafortunadamente transistores especificos para andar en RF sienpre fueran caros y raros en si obtenir . Una possible salida es sacar els de equipos desquaçados de telecomunicaciones tal como viejos  transceptores VHF maritimos , o telefonia rural o de seguridad privada  o mismo algun de radioaficcionados en VHF ( 2 metros). Transistores nuevos vendidos en la Internet generalmente son Chinos y tienem gran chance de sener falsificados , donde apresentan baixa ganancia o si estropeian mui facilmente por sener de baja qualidad .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 19, 2014)

desaforunadamente y no se consiguen equipos viejos ni maritimos ni nada de eso ya pregunte en varias partes y todo el mundo ya ha botado eso hace años ya ahorita puro equipos nuevos, en colombia que tienda tendria esos componentes no me queda otra que pedirlos y que transisitore me recomienda a parte del 2n4427 para un transmisor variable de 0.5 watts a 10 watts


acabo de hacer este circuito cambie el transistor 2n3904 por el bc140 y puse una antena de tv comun una de 2 bigotes y paso mi mano por el cable de audio y de antena y por la caja y no hay interferencia se mantiene estable,puse un condensador variable color rosado, me fui por toda mi casa unos 40 metro señal se mantiene claro la antena esta dentro de mi casa lo que si es raro tiene un retraso la musica como de 0.5 segundos alguna sugerencia de los expertos y porque es mas estable con el bc140 aca una imagen del circuito:












aca mi invento o proyecto:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola caro conpañero transistor2020 , ? que tal armar lo premero proyecto que es proposto en lo inicio dese tema ( post #1) con dos transistores BC140 que ustedes aclaras tener en las manos  ?.
!Seguramente es una buena experiencia !
Otra dica es mirar ese sitio aca : http://pe2bz.philpem.me.uk/Comm/- Transmitters/- FMx/FMx-155-7watt/7wattfmtrans.htm.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

aca  mi transmisor finalizado le puse un solo transistor el BC140 de metal y es muy estable sonido fuerte , al pasar mi mano sobre la antena o cerca de la cajita de metal no se corre la frecuencia ni hay interferencia,  le pego mi mano a la antena y nada todo estable, lo que si que de 50 mts creo que no pasa porque no se si ese transistor bc140 alcanza mas metros, la antena es de tv de 2 bigotes no se si por eso no cubre mas metros no se cual antena seria la correcta, otra cosa si yo modifico la pcb y coloco un transistor que me regalaron un 2N6080 segun  manda 4watts me le servira a este circuito?, claro digo colocandole un disipador al transistor algun experto que me oriente por favor .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola caro transistor2020 que tal ese circuito aca : http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/beginner.htm , ustedes puede enplear los dos BC140 que tienes en las manos.
O ese otro aca : http://members.home.nl/radiomorning...p Transmitter  As seen on my YouTube Page.htm , para mi parece mui bueno a testear.
!Fuerte abrazo hasta Venezuela !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro transistor2020 que tal ese circuito aca : http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/beginner.htm , ustedes puede enplear los dos BC140 que tienes en las manos.
> O ese otro aca : http://members.home.nl/radiomorning...p Transmitter  As seen on my YouTube Page.htm , para mi parece mui bueno a testear.
> !Fuerte abrazo hasta Venezuela !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



acabo de hacerme un watimetro o llamese vatimetro , puse la salida de la antena a la entrada del vatimetro , pero ando enredado puse el vatimetro , puse el tester mio digital y me marca 1.22 voltios ahora no se cual es mi vatiaje segun la formula hice asi:






1.22 x 2= 2.44

2.44 x 2.44= 5.9536

5.9356 / 50 = 0.119072

aqui no se que significa ese vatiaje o como lo dedusco en miliwatios pero cual es el resultado ? hasta aqui llegue


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> acabo de hacerme un watimetro o llamese vatimetro , puse la salida de la antena a la entrada del vatimetro , pero ando enredado puse el vatimetro , puse el tester mio digital y me marca 1.22 voltios ahora no se cual es mi vatiaje segun la formula hice asi:
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/circuito.gif
> 
> ...


0,119 Wattios o 119miliWattios , nada mal para un circuito tan sensillo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

oh que bien ! con razon es estable lo que no se es que alcance pueda tener o que antena debo hacerle. eso si el sonido es bueno para ser tan sencillo como dices tu.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> oh que bien ! con razon es estable lo que no se es que alcance pueda tener o que antena debo hacerle. eso si el sonido es bueno para ser tan sencillo como dices tu.


Una antena sensilla es la tipo plano de tierra , esa es conposta por una varilla mectalica con dimension de 1/4 de onda mas 4 varillas que conpoen lo plano de tierra y son 10% mas largas que la varilla irradiante , esas son armadas en 45 grados. la antena tipo plano tierra mas parece a un guarda lluvia.
Otra antena tanbien sensilla es lo dipolo de 1/2 onda , aca mismo en ese foro hay muchas informaciones de como armar lo que aclaro aca , para lograr eso basta usar lo buscador.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

ok gracias pero que alcance deberia tener en condiciones normales 100mts o menos? aca la antena que hare:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> ok gracias pero que alcance deberia tener en condiciones normales 100mts o menos? aca la antena que hare:
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/20/140620111553750609.jpg


Esa antena arriba es conocida como double bazoka y puede si sener enpleada para irradiar en FM sin problemas  pero su dimension tiene que sener rediseñada para nueva frequencia (88 hasta 108Mhz),  su montagen deve sener vertical y no horizontal . Para si calcular 1/2 conprimento de onda de qualquer frequenzia  basta dibidir la constante 142,5/ F(Mhz).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola transistor2020,Esta interesante esa antena Experimental! Con respecto al alcance ,esto ,va a depender de las condiciones topograficas,del lugar en que vivis,y de que tan congestionado este el espectro Radiolectrico,Ya que 110mW ,no es una potencia importante,pero supongo que en campo abierto y llano y con poca actividad o nula en ese rango de frecuencias,se pueden lograr,alcances sorprendentes, quizas de varios Km,Por supuesto que en esto ,tambien juega y mucho,la calidad del receptor utilizado,Lo que si debes evitar,es  utilizar ,tramos de cable desde el tx hasta la antena,extremadamente largos,ya que gran parte de la potencia generada se perdera en este.

Exitos y Adelante.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

ok bueno gracias por sus aportes me voy hacer el otro transmisor de 1watt aunque ya compre un pll de esos de ipod en estereo vamos haber que mas invento aca mi pll a ver como lo aMPLIFICO QUE NO ES NADA FACIL.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

tabanoti dijo:


> soy nuevo en el foro (i en internet tambien)
> he realizado el circuito nombrado aqui... despues de malnombrar merecidamente el FM2 de cbek...
> este circuito es de fabula!!!! (el de cbek no, el segundo que valoro en su critica sobres transmisores de FM el compañero TECNIDESO
> lo he montado i me a funcionado (despues de pequeños ajustes en los trimmers) a la primera...
> ...


! Aquardo mui ansioso por esas modificaciones , despues tanbien voi a esperimentar !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola transistor2020,Aqui en el foro se Ha comentado bastante acerca de este CI, de como amplificar su señal, de sus Pros y Contras.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-integrado-bh1415-8567/


Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 21, 2014)

gracias voy a experimentar el transmisor de 1 watt del amigo brasilero daniel lopez, y tambien lo del pll haber cual me da mejor resultado claro el pll es stereo si lo amplifico a 1watt ya puedo hacer otro amplificador facilmente de 4 watts  o mas.  aca encontre este diagrama no se si en realidad elevara el rango del pll segun es de entrada de 10nwatt y sale a 1 wat a 2 wat y hasta 5 watt pero como es rusa la pagina no entiendo bien sobre los transistores extraños aca el diagrama:






*Que transistor es el km 368 ya que es ruso a cual equivale a latino america*

aca otro diagrama para los pll: a ver opinen


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 21, 2014)

aca uno mas sencillo aumenta los 10nw a 100mw  pero no se que transistor es el km 368 y el BFG135 hay muchos diagramas en una pagina rusa:






la bobina segun entendi es de 10 vueltas  de alambre de 3 mm 0,4

asi sale en ruso la especificacion de la bobina: 10витков на оправке 3мм, проводом 0.4


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 26, 2014)

saludos hice el transmisor con un transistor BC140 el cual hierbe o calienta le puse disipador de cobre para mejor refrijgeracion pero no es estable no se que estare haciendo mal aca el diagrama lo alimente con 19 voltios segun maximo 36 o  24  aca el circuito haber que opinan donde radica mi falla segun es de 1 watt






la foto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos hice el transmisor con un transistor BC140 el cual hierbe o calienta le puse disipador de cobre para mejor refrijgeracion pero no es estable no se que estare haciendo mal aca el diagrama lo alimente con 19 voltios segun maximo 36 o  24  aca el circuito haber que opinan donde radica mi falla segun es de 1 watt
> 
> http://www.facaemcasa.com.br/Eletro.../transmissor de fm  potente com o bc140 1.jpg
> 
> la foto


Caro transistor2020 tu no tiene hecho nada de errado , lo real problema es que ese circuito es por demasiado sensillo y no hay como el atiender tu enquietaciones , asi  te recomendo que olvideo de vez  y parta para otro proyecto mas elaborado . te recomendo armar ese aca : http://pira.cz/entx3.htm, http://pira.cz/entx3vf.htm, o http://pira.cz/entx2.htm, o http://pira.cz/entx1.htm
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 1, 2014)

saludos consegui el transistor 2n3439 motorola es posible emplearlo para un amplificador o transmisor fm, aca vi un tema del foro repecto a este transistor pero no hubo mucha respuesta sobre el por  eso pregunto aca, y tampoco no he conseguido circuito alguno, este es el transistor y su  datasheet:






Silicon NPN Transistor
Power Amplifier & High Speed Switch
(Compl to NTE397)
Absolute Maximum Ratings:
Collector–Emitter Voltage, VCEO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 350V
Collector–Base Voltage, VCBO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 450V
Emitter–Base Voltage, VEBO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7V
Continuous Collector Current, IC . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1A
Base Current, IB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500mA
Total Device Dissipation (TA = +25°C), PD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1W
Derate Above 25°C 5.7mW/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . °C
Total Device Dissipation (TC = +25°C), PD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5W
Derate Above 25°C 28.6mW/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . °C
Operating Junction Temperature Range, TJ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . –65° to +200°C
Storage Temperature Range, Tstg . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . –65° to +200°C
Thermal Resistance, Junction–to–Case, RthJC . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 35°C/W
Thermal Resistance, Junction–to–Ambient, RthJA . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 175°C/W
Electrical Characteristics: (TA = +25°C unless otherwise specified)
Parameter Symbol Test Conditions Min Typ Max Unit
OFF Characteristics
Collector–Emitter Sustaining Voltage VCEO(sus) IC = 50mA, IB = 0, Note 1 350 – – V
Collector Cutoff Current ICEO VCE = 300V, IB = 0 – – 20 µA
ICEX VCE = 450V, VBE = 1.5V – – 500 µA
ICBO VCB = 360V, IE = 0 – – 20 µA
Emitter Cutoff Current IEBO VEB = 6V, IC = 0 – – 20 µA
ON Characteristics (Note 1)
DC Current Gain hFE IC = 2mA, VCE = 10V 30 – –
IC = 20mA, VCE = 10V 40 – 160
Collector–Emitter Saturation Voltage VCE(sat) IC = 50mA, IB = 4mA – – 0.5 V
Base–Emitter Saturation Voltage VBE(sat) IC = 50mA, IB = 4mA – – 1.3 V
Note 1. Pulse Test; Pulse Width ≤ 300µs, Duty Cycle ≤ 2%.
CAUTION: The sustaining voltage must not be measured on a curve tracer.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2014)

transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos consegui el transistor 2n3439 motorola es posible emplearlo para un amplificador o transmisor fm, aca vi un tema del foro repecto a este transistor pero no hubo mucha respuesta sobre el por  eso pregunto aca, y tampoco no he conseguido circuito alguno, este es el transistor y su  datasheet:
> 
> http://www.oddmix.com/semi/px/2n3440.jpg
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don transistor2020 , desafortunadamente ese transistor que planteas NO es diseñado para andar en VHF y si comutación ligera , portanto te recomendo que busque por los classicos transistores de RF tal como : "2N4427" , "2N3866", "2N3553","2N918" , "2N2369" ,2N708 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 2, 2014)

Daniel Lopes.[/QUOTE]

saludos esos si son de radiofrecuencia lo malo es que no los consigo pero sigo buscando este amplificador lo vende ebay que tal lo vez usa un 2n5109


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 3, 2014)

alguien conoce este transmisor o pll stereo de 0.5 watts CZE-05B ,que tal es es bueno , malo, inestable, maximo watt cuantos ilometros expande haber si alguien posee el diagrama, este es el transmisor






CZE-05B 0.5watt Negro Color de Broadcast Radio Transmisor FM



Parámetro técnico:
Especificaciones técnicas:
Tensión de alimentación: 12V
Corriente de trabajo: Menos de 0,4 A
Rango de frecuencia: 76 ~ 108Mhz
Paso de frecuencia: 100 kHz
Método de estabilización de la frecuencia: PLL
Modulación: FM
Desviación de frecuencia: ± 75kHz
S / N: más de 40db
Conector de antena: Tipo BNC
SNR: 60dB
Respuesta de frecuencia de audio: 40Hz ~ 15KHz ± 20db
Nivel de entrada:-13dBV
Tiempo de funcionamiento: Verdadero 24/7
RF Impedancia de salida: 50 Ohm
Potencia de salida de RF: 100mW/500mW
Conector de entrada de audio: conector de auriculares de 3,5 mm
Entrada de micro Conector: conector de auriculares de 3,5 mm
Rango de referencia: 200m - 1km (Un entorno libre de obstáculos)
Dimensiones: 114mm (L) * 88mm (W) * 38mm (H)



Característica de producto:
* Este transmisor FM estéreo que se puede utilizar para las fábricas, escuelas, supermercados, granjas, oficinas o crear su propia estación de radio.
* Los equipos que utilizan el sistema de modulación avanzada y una función de frecuencia PLL, pre-énfasis de audio, limitador, y circuito de filtro de paso bajo.
* El diseño de la placa de circuito de control y diseño de amplificadores para reducir el ruido, por lo que la calidad del sonido es mejor.
* Bien blindado estructura compacta, pequeño tamaño, apariencia generosa, plug and play, muy fácil de usar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> alguien conoce este transmisor o pll stereo de 0.5 watts CZE-05B ,que tal es es bueno , malo, inestable, maximo watt cuantos ilometros expande haber si alguien posee el diagrama, este es el transmisor
> 
> http://mlv-s1-p.mlstatic.com/transm...o-pll-emisora-7974-MLV5302682455_102013-O.jpg
> 
> ...


Te recomendo que conpre uno y use el  para excitar tu transistor NTE348 , con 4 Wattios en la antena es possible tener un bueno rango de alcançe.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 4, 2014)

Sí uso ese tipo de transmisor fm para enviar datos de temperatura, me servirá?


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 9, 2014)

alguien tendria la amabilidad de decirme como conecto el mpx del coder stereo a mi transmisor pequeño, que es mono,  quiero que salga stereo.  donde va el mpx out va al in de audio del transmisor mono o en que parte,  busque aca en el foro y no hay indicacion exacta como es esa conexion,  me disculpan si en tal caso repito la pregunta es que nadie me ha respondido.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola achi6000,La salida del codificador stereo multiplex,es la suma de diferentes señales,como son la suma y resta de los canales Izq y Der, mas la subportadora de 19Khz ,que es la encargada de decirle al decodificador instalado dentro del receptor estereo,como se realizo la multiplexacion,por lo tanto es una señal de audio ,con agregados ,pero nada mas que eso ,Solo tenes que inyectarla a la entrada del modulador de tu transmisor, procurando que este desconectado el preemfasis,si es que lo tiene.

Pd, El Analisis del funcionamiento de la codificacion multiplex es mas complejo que lo que te acabo de responder ,pero a los fines practicos ,Te va a llevar a buen puerto.

Pd ,Si tenes ganas de leer un poco ,este enlace de Wiki ,aclara bastante el tema.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_estéreo

Saludos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 9, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola achi6000,La salida del codificador stereo multiplex,es la suma de diferentes señales,como son la suma y resta de los canales Izq y Der, mas la subportadora de 19Khz ,que es la encargada de decirle al decodificador instalado dentro del receptor estereo,como se realizo la multiplexacion,por lo tanto es una señal de audio ,con agregados ,pero nada mas que eso ,Solo tenes que inyectarla a la entrada del modulador de tu transmisor, procurando que este desconectado el preemfasis,si es que lo tiene.
> 
> Pd, El Analisis del funcionamiento de la codificacion multiplex es mas complejo que lo que te acabo de responder ,pero a los fines practicos ,Te va a llevar a buen puerto.
> 
> ...



aja buena informacion yo solo queria ver si asi es que va, es decir si lo conecto tal como va en la imagen el pll es de un minitransmisor de coche ,  aca te dejo la imagen referencial:


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola es correcto.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 9, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola es correcto.




Gracias amigo por ultimo: y saldria estereo siendo monoaural la entrada de dicho transmisor ?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 9, 2014)

Exacto. Por algo que se integran circuitos así a emisores mono. Saludos!


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 9, 2014)

perfecto ya probandolo que buen stereo claro debo hacerme un mejor transmisor lo tengo en este instante funcionando con este transmisorsito  solo probando claro pero suena el stereo:






gracias por sus respuestas certeras


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

JIMI dijo:


> oyes disculpa,  la pagina que se muestra en el siguiente
> 
> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html
> 
> este circuito te da un alcance de 2Km, este circuito lo copiaste tal como se presenta o lo alterastes y tengo otra duda la tarjeta tu elaboraste con el software PBC



tendras el circuito ya que la pagina no existe o ya esta cerrada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> tendras el circuito ya que la pagina no existe o ya esta cerrada


Hola caro achi6000 tente ese aca : http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/, o ese : http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/, o ese : http://fmradio-transmitter.blogspot.com.br/2011/06/build-very-low-cost-fm-transmitter-use.html
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro achi6000 tente ese aca : http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/, o ese : http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/, o ese : http://fmradio-transmitter.blogspot.com.br/2011/06/build-very-low-cost-fm-transmitter-use.html
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias me funcionara con transistores no metalicos ya que en mi pais es imposible conseguir de metal ya busque y quieren vendermelos mas que lo que cuesta un transmisor de 4 watts un solo transistor lo venden en practicamente 100 a 150 dolares un 2n4427 por ejemplo, por eso te pregunto si lo armo me servira con un transistor normal 123 de los negritos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> gracias me funcionara con transistores no metalicos ya que en mi pais es imposible conseguir de metal ya busque y quieren vendermelos mas que lo que cuesta un transmisor de 4 watts un solo transistor lo venden en practicamente 100 a 150 dolares un 2n4427 por ejemplo, por eso te pregunto si lo armo me servira con un transistor normal 123 de los negritos


Te recomendo que mire mejor ese aca : http://fmradio-transmitter.blogspot.com.br/2011/06/build-very-low-cost-fm-transmitter-use.html
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo que mire mejor ese aca : http://fmradio-transmitter.blogspot.com.br/2011/06/build-very-low-cost-fm-transmitter-use.html
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.




pero funciona ya ha sido probado el enredo es las bobinas no como el anterior que si se entiende, he leido en esta pagina que me distes que algunos de los circuitos no sirven entonces
 prefiero hacer el que me distes primero de 4 watt que esta al principio de este tema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2014)

Que tal conpra ese Kit aca : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FM-5...le-volume-dummy-Electronic-Kit/838842346.html , lo custo final es menor que conpra todos conponentes sortidos.
La relación custo/beneficio es mui buena , lo proyecto es prolijo , tiene excelente estabilidad de frequencia (PLL) , ya tiene generador de estereo incluso y tiene una potenzia de salida de 5 Wattios .
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 19, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Que tal conpra ese Kit aca : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FM-5...le-volume-dummy-Electronic-Kit/838842346.html , lo custo final es menor que conpra todos conponentes sortidos.
> La relación custo/beneficio es mui buena , lo proyecto es prolijo , tiene excelente estabilidad de frequencia (PLL) , ya tiene generador de estereo incluso y tiene una potenzia de salida de 5 Wattios .
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



en venezuela no dan dolares para eso, ese es el detalle


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 21, 2014)

ya he conseguido el nte346 o 2n4427 que es lo mismo, ahora no se que transmisor sencillo o efectivo puedo hacer con este transistor o agragarle otros transistores, eso si que no pase de 2 watts o que sea de 1 eatt. hay tantos en el foro que quisiera que me recomienden un transmisor de 1 watt o 2 watt que use el nte346 o 2n4427, y que dicho transmisor ya halla sido probado y certificado su funcionamiento y calidad a ver quien me sugiere un circuito que no sea tan dificil.


----------



## djsound (Jul 21, 2014)

Yo recomiendo este, yo lo ensamble con el 2n4427 y funciono muy bien. http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 21, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Yo recomiendo este, yo lo ensamble con el 2n4427 y funciono muy bien. http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/006/


pero no entiendo el circuito dice 2n2219 los transistores, y tu colocastes 2n4427 2 transistores y no tendras fotos del que tu armastes para ver, y como lo hago sonar stereo ?

tu no eres el mismo que armo el amplificador de 1 watt para amplificar eun minitransmisor de auto, mi pregunta no te funciono o mejor te fue con este de 4 watts ?


----------



## djsound (Jul 21, 2014)

Efectivamente ach6000 yo arme el de 1 watt y me funciono muy bien, (hacia mucho tiempo no pasaba por este foro) pero como buen radioaficionado, siempre quiere uno mas distancia y como tenia los componentes del primer RF, buscando me ensamble el que puse en el link que me funciono mucho mejor, para mi es el mas estable y sencillo, ya no necesite el minitransmisor por que me quitaba calidad de sonido, mañana subo fotos de este ultimo.

Yo lo utilice por un buen tiempo, pero después me compre uno comercial el famoso czh-15a, que lo utilizo actualmente en la emi que manejo, y respecto al stereo nunca trate de hacerlo, me conformaba con el mono ya que sonaba muy bien.

Bueno el T1 es el 2n2219 y el T2 lo reemplaze por el 2n4427, lo metí en una cajita metálica y lo hice funcionar con una fuente de pc de 12 voltios,  lo conecte a una antena gamma match que construí también, el resultado fue de 3 kilómetros a la redonda con la antena puesta a 12 metros del suelo, es decir en la terraza de mi casa que es de 3 pisos.

Ese transistor es muy versátil y sencillo de armar, y por eso creo que es el circuito mas adecuado y efectivo para hacer.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 21, 2014)

que bien la cuestion es el transistor 2n2219 de metal no lo consigo solo de los que son negritos y el nte346 que es el mismo 2n4427


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 23, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Efectivamente ach6000 yo arme el de 1 watt y me funciono muy bien, (hacia mucho tiempo no pasaba por este foro) pero como buen radioaficionado, siempre quiere uno mas distancia y como tenia los componentes del primer RF, buscando me ensamble el que puse en el link que me funciono mucho mejor, para mi es el mas estable y sencillo, ya no necesite el minitransmisor por que me quitaba calidad de sonido, mañana subo fotos de este ultimo.
> 
> Yo lo utilice por un buen tiempo, pero después me compre uno comercial el famoso czh-15a, que lo utilizo actualmente en la emi que manejo, y respecto al stereo nunca trate de hacerlo, me conformaba con el mono ya que sonaba muy bien.
> 
> ...





saludos se agoto el transistor 2n2219 tu me dijistes que usastes el 2n4427 mi pregunta ya consegui los 2n4427 pero no consigo el 2n2219 que hago por cual sustituyo ?


----------



## djsound (Jul 23, 2014)

Si, yo coloque un transistor 2n11..... en este momento no me acuerdo bien, pero no estoy en mi ciudad por eso no he podido subir las fotos pero como yo llego esta noche mañana las subo al detalle y te doy la referencia del transistor, inclusive como tenia varios transistores de rf los probé en ese circuito y con todos me daba una buena señal, de hecho si no estoy mal, voy a revisar que creo que yo subí a un foro esas fotos de ese transmisor, discúlpame por hoy, pero seguro mañana ya desde casita publico las fotos y las referencias, por ahora dejo esta pagina donde encuentro reemplazos de transistores que me ha dado buenos resultados.
http://alltransistors.com/es/transistor.php?transistor=1758


----------



## djsound (Jul 23, 2014)

Lo prometido es deuda, en las fotos (algo borrosas) se ve la cajita que realice donde esta metida la plaquita, con los componentes, el primer transistor es el 2n1711 y el segundo es el 2n3553, pero fue por que lo puse la ultima vez que lo utilice, por que originalmente tenia el 2n4427, que se puede observar afuera de la cajita... con mi antena  le saco 3 kilometros a la redonda.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, en las fotos (algo borrosas) se ve la cajita que realice donde esta metida la plaquita, con los componentes, el primer transistor es el 2n1711 y el segundo es el 2n3553, pero fue por que lo puse la ultima vez que lo utilice, por que originalmente tenia el 2n4427, que se puede observar afuera de la cajita... con mi antena  le saco 3 kilometros a la redonda.



muy bien gracias, ahora  yo en si compre estos transistores el NTE 346 de metal  que es el mismo 2n4427,     el NTE 340 que es el mismo 2SC2053     y       el NTE 123 de metal que es el mismo 2N2222 , tu me diras si con estos puedo hacerme ese transmisor, y me preocupa es la bobina que tiene ferrita variable esa si no sabria como hacermela. y los condensadores variables  que tengo son de plastico de colores me serviran? esto es lo que tengo yo:







y este esel circuito pero no veo la bobina variable que trae ferrita:


----------



## djsound (Jul 24, 2014)

Si, los transistores son validos, solo tener en cuanta la posición de las patas al colocarlos... la bobina variable con nucleo de ferrita, la coloque en reemplazo de la bobina L1, ya que en otro foro lei que se puede reemplazar para darle mas rango de sintonia a la frecuencia por que originalmente es de aire, la bobina L2 yo la saque de un adaptador de conexión coaxial de un tv como la de la foto, que la lleva adentro.

En mi caso, yo se muy poco de rf, solo leyendo en foros aqui, medio aprendi, pero una cosa que si me quedo clara es que colocando y probando eso si, respentando voltajes, polaridades, y analizando los datashet, es que finalmente se ven los resultados, si tienes esos condensadores variables, montalos y prueba aunque tengo entendido que el color le da el valor.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 24, 2014)

djsound dijo:


> Si, los transistores son validos, solo tener en cuanta la posición de las patas al colocarlos... la bobina variable con nucleo de ferrita, la coloque en reemplazo de la bobina L1, ya que en otro foro lei que se puede reemplazar para darle mas rango de sintonia a la frecuencia por que originalmente es de aire, la bobina L2 yo la saque de un adaptador de conexión coaxial de un tv como la de la foto, que la lleva adentro.
> 
> En mi caso, yo se muy poco de rf, solo leyendo en foros aqui, medio aprendi, pero una cosa que si me quedo clara es que colocando y probando eso si, respentando voltajes, polaridades, y analizando los datashet, es que finalmente se ven los resultados, si tienes esos condensadores variables, montalos y prueba aunque tengo entendido que el color le da el valor.




cualquier bobina de esa con ferrita le sirve o no? y puedo colocarle una antena comun esas de tv


----------



## djsound (Jul 24, 2014)

Si se reemplaza por la bobina l1, se debe procurar que tengan las mismas caracteristicas que se indican alli, 4 vueltas 7 milimetros de diametro, si notas en la foto del anterior mensaje, es una bobina grandecita, tiene 5 vueltas, muy similar a la que debe llevar originalmente.

No te recomendo la antena de tv, estas operan de otra manera diferente, aca hay mucha informacion https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...alizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/index11.html , yo me construi para pruebas una dipolo sencilla, pero luego una gamma match que me salio como por 10 dolares comprar los materiales y me da un buen resultado, ademas que el transmisor tiene buena potencia y si no le pones una antena apropiada se quema el transistor(no se debe probar sin antena)

Dejo unas fotos que me encontre por fin, de cuando lo ensamble y la antena instalada, ya mas de 2 años, donde notaras que inicie al pie de la letra con lo que requeria el montaje original.

aqui mas info de la antena y fotos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/636228/


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> cualquier bobina de esa con ferrita le sirve o no? y puedo colocarle una antena comun esas de tv



Deja la teoría y *pasa a la practica*,. Si quieres aprender *monta algo* y experimenta.

Salút.


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 25, 2014)

Algún diseño de emisor fm con sensor de temperatura


----------



## elgriego (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola ETTORE En el siguiente post,se trata,entre otras cosas ,la construccion de un circuito de proteccion para roe y temperatura. 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/lineal-300w-excitador-25-watts-clon-m31-93402/index3.html

Saludos.


----------



## ETTORE (Jul 26, 2014)

Estoy usando sensores analógicos, tmp36 y mcp9700, uso la entrada análoga-digital del xbee y posteriormente enviar a un arduino con su xbee, en pocas palabras usar el xbee como puente de envío de datos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2014)

*Estuve buscando y no encontré o no vi este transmisor en el Foro. Si alguien recuerda haberlo visto favor de avisar. 
*

*Super Transmisor de FM (Entre 1 y 3W)*

​

Se compone de cuatro etapas: 

* Pre amplificador de audio con el transistor BC557; 

* Oscilador FM con transistor BC337; 

* Amplificador de RF con BD135 transistor, se puede utilizar otros transistores como: 2n2218, 2N3866, 2N4427 ¿¿¿??? 

* Filtro Π de salida, aumenta la potencia y evita armónicos.

Ajuste el TRIMER  del oscilador para alcanzar la frecuencia deseada entre 88 y 108 MHz
A continuación, ajustar los TRIMER´s del filtro hasta conseguir la máxima señal y sin distorsión yal ves sea requerido un ligero "Retoque" del TRIMER de frecuencia (Muy suave) para estabilizar mas la frecuencia.


​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2014)

!!!!Mucho  interesante ese proyecto Don Fogo , incluso es possible incrementar mas aun , por ejenplo : canbiar lo BC337 por  un 2N2222 mectalico , canbiar lo BD135 por un 2N4427 (preferenzialmente sacado de algun viejo radio porque actualmente es vendido solamente falsificaciones Chinas) , es possible aun tener mas potenzia de salida /ganancia acrescentado un capacitor de 1nF ceramico disco en paralelo con lo resistor de emissor del paso final (10 Ohmios).
!fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D.????? Acaso alguien logrou veer la pequenita lampara asciender indicando alguna potenzia de salida ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!Mui interesante ese proyecto Don Fogo , incluso es possible incrementar mas aun , por ejenplo : canbiar lo BC337 por  un 2N2222 mectalico , canbiar lo BD135 por un 2N4427 (preferenzialmente sacado de algun viejo radio porque actualmente es vendido solamente falsificaciones Chinas) , es possible aun tener mas potenzia de salida /ganancia acrescentado un capacitor de 1nF ceramico disco en paralelo con lo resistor de emissor del paso final (10 Ohmios).
> !fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



En el primer video se nota que te escucharon, porque el oscilador es con transistor metálico, aunque por el tamaño  es un 2N2222


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el primer video se nota que te escucharon, porque el oscilador es con transistor metálico, aunque por el tamaño  es un 2N2222


!!!Siii tienes toda razón , por lo tamaño del transistor enpleado creo sener un 2N2218 o 2N2219 que son de major potenzia aun !!!. Pero hay que optimizar la polarización del base canbiando lo valor del dibisor resistivo que polariza la base para un mejor rendimento/performance.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## George2307 (Abr 30, 2015)

Hola! Tengo ganas de incursionar en la RF y encontré en internet un circuito de un transmisor que dice ser capaz de alcanzar hasta 3W (circuito que adjunto). Quería saber si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia o ha intentado hacerlo. Sé que la mejor forma de comprobar si funciona es intentarlo pero serían de gran ayuda las sugerencias que puedan aportar. En la lista de componentes, específicamente en los inductores, sale la denominación WDG, ¿a qué se refiere?.

Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 30, 2015)

George2307 dijo:


> Hola! Tengo ganas de incursionar en la RF y encontré en internet un circuito de un transmisor que dice ser capaz de alcanzar hasta 3W (circuito que adjunto). Quería saber si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia o ha intentado hacerlo. Sé que la mejor forma de comprobar si funciona es intentarlo pero serían de gran ayuda las sugerencias que puedan aportar. En la lista de componentes, específicamente en los inductores, sale la denominación WDG, ¿a qué se refiere?.
> 
> Desde ya gracias. Saludos.



Hola...WDG es la cantidad o numero de vueltas de las bobinas...ese circuito funciona para experimentar y podía usarse para una pequeña emisora en la antigüedad. En la actualidad no sirve por que los receptores son digitales y este circuito no tiene ningún control que estabilice la frecuencia de la emisión. 
Saludos.

Ric


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 1, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...WDG es la cantidad o numero de vueltas de las bobinas...ese circuito funciona para experimentar y podía usarse para una pequeña emisora en la antigüedad. En la actualidad no sirve por que los receptores son digitales y este circuito no tiene ningún control que estabilice la frecuencia de la emisión.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric



Lo que no significa que no se le pueda agregar un sintetizador... aunque los equipos "profesionales" son menos engorrosos y más prácticos.



Comentenme sobre el BD135... no encontré ninguna hoja de datos que diga en qué frecuencia máxima puede operar... yo lo tengo visto más que nada en fuentes de alimentación y aplicaciones de audio... pero ya vi varios proyectos de emisoras de fm que lo emplean y lo estoy comenzando a considerar como opción.


----------



## elgriego (May 1, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Comentenme sobre el BD135... no encontré ninguna hoja de datos que diga en qué frecuencia máxima puede operar... yo lo tengo visto más que nada en fuentes de alimentación y aplicaciones de audio... pero ya vi varios proyectos de emisoras de fm que lo emplean y lo estoy comenzando a considerar como opción.



 Feliz dia estimado colega,Lamentablemente el bd 135 es un transistor de usos generales y tambien de audio,pero para trabajar en Vhf ,no funciona ,te imaginas que barato seria hacer un tx de 10W en Fm,con uno de estos,aun asi,la maxima fcia de Transicion Ft dependiendo del fabricante ,esta entre los 50 y 100Mhz,Quizas se podria intentar hacerlo trabajar ,a menos fcia,y doblar o multilicar a la salida,Pero es poco practico para nuestros fines comerciales ,Ademas de problematico. 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/44429/SIEMENS/BD135.html

* Saludos Atte El Griego.*


----------



## ricbevi (May 1, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Lo que no significa que no se le pueda agregar un sintetizador... aunque los equipos "profesionales" son menos engorrosos y más prácticos.
> 
> 
> 
> Comentenme sobre el BD135... no encontré ninguna hoja de datos que diga en qué frecuencia máxima puede operar... yo lo tengo visto más que nada en fuentes de alimentación y aplicaciones de audio... pero ya vi varios proyectos de emisoras de fm que lo emplean y lo estoy comenzando a considerar como opción.




Hola...Todo es posible, pero hay que ver si es practico....El BD135 lo he visto hasta en BC(27MHz) cristalero dando 5W a la salida, los fabricaba una empresa Argentina hace muchos años, marca "Rinor"....la epoca del Kombi RV5, Johnson Messenger 123,etc.
Dudo que tenga un comportamiento bueno a tan altas frecuencia y tan cercano a su FT(Frecuencia de Transición....ganancia=1).

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Todo es posible, pero hay que ver si es practico....El BD135 lo he visto hasta en BC(27MHz) cristalero dando 5W a la salida, los fabricaba una empresa Argentina hace muchos años, marca "Rinor"....la epoca del Kombi RV5, Johnson Messenger 123,etc.
> Dudo que tenga un comportamiento bueno a tan altas frecuencia y tan cercano a su FT(Frecuencia de Transición....ganancia=1).
> 
> Ric.


! Hola a todos , feliz dia do trabajador !, estimado conpañero Don ricbevi creo que lo transistor BD135 que tengas mirado en transmissores de la banda ciudadana (27MHz) eran en realidad lo paso excitador ( driver) de lo paso final y no lo paso final de 5 Wattios propriamente aclarado.
Alguns fabricantes aclaran que lo transistor BD135 posuen un FT (frequenzia donde la ganancia es unitaria =1) de 250Mhz , asi creo que sea possible sacar del algo en torno de 1Watt de salida  en 100MHz pero con una ganancia mediocre (mui baja).
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (May 1, 2015)

Una vez tuve que reemplazar un 2SC2166 en la salida de un Uniden AM de 40 canales un día domingo... lo único que tenía era un BD139, así que lo reemplacé y sacó 1W. Sirvió para comunicar mientras conseguí el 2166, pero en VHF no lo veo...
Saludos C


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos , feliz dia do trabajador !, estimado conpañero Don ricbevi creo que lo transistor BD135 que tengas mirado en transmissores de la banda ciudadana (27MHz) eran en realidad lo paso excitador ( driver) de lo paso final y no lo paso final de 5 Wattios propriamente aclarado.
> Alguns fabricantes aclaran que lo transistor BD135 posuen un FT (frequenzia donde la ganancia es unitaria =1) de 250Mhz , asi creo que sea possible sacar del algo en torno de 1Watt de salida  en 100MHz pero con una ganancia mediocre (mui baja).
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



*OFF-TOPIC*

Me exprese mal, se vendía por 5W pero no llegaba a esa potencia de salida de portadora...el rendimiento era pobre pero como driver tenia dos transistores 2A3704 en paralelo(pin to pin enroscados nada mas), realmente una copia de baja calidad del Kombi RV5(que si los daba) pero con 2A3704 oscilando, 2N4427 driver y 2SC1306 o MRF476 a la salida. Este equipo(RV5) a su ves era copia del Johnson Messenger 120. Despues dicen que las copias de baja calidad la inventaron los "Chinos" 

Ric.

PD:creo que le "pifie" a la marca y eran "Freemond"en ves de "Rinor"...este amigo Aleman esta haciendo de las suyas!!!.


----------



## elgriego (May 2, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> *OFF-TOPIC*
> 
> Me exprese mal, se vendía por 5W pero no llegaba a esa potencia de salida de portadora...el rendimiento era pobre pero como driver tenia dos transistores 2A3704 en paralelo(pin to pin enroscados nada mas), realmente una copia de baja calidad del Kombi RV5(que si los daba) pero con 2A3704 oscilando, 2N4427 driver y 2SC1306 o MRF476 a la salida. Este equipo(RV5) a su ves era copia del Johnson Messenger 120. Despues dicen que las copias de baja calidad la inventaron los "Chinos"
> 
> Ric.



*Recontra oftopic*

*Es cierto lo que contas,nos quejamos de los chinos,pero aca se fabricaron cada cosas.Es cierto tambien que existieron y existen fabricantes de cosas de calidad,Pero son los menos.
Siempre fui defensor de nuestra industria pero Te cuento acerca de algo que vivi personalmente en el terreno de la Rf,lo vamos a nombrar total ya no existe,Te acordas de los equipos Mauro? Salvo el 6blu 100t que andaba,bue menos el inverter que era autoexplosivo,creo que era un diseño totalmente propio,Bue (quizas se hayan inspirado en un atlas).Ahora En la decada del 70,80 La Estrella de esta empresa era un vhf sintetizado marino,no recuerdo el modelo,lamentablemente era un equipo hagenuk aleman ,con las etiquetas y frentes tapados ,y la mayor estrella de la empresa era una estacion de blu de 1kw,tipo rack,cuya construccion era tan solida,que parecia un equipo importado,Claro, era un sailor 1000B pintado de gris,fueron tan descuidados, que las indicaciones propias del equipo estaban sobre el fondo verde original del equipo,ni siquiera se tomaron el trabajo de hacer una etiqueta,Chapita ,algo. La pregunta del millon y sin ser desconfiadoComo habran pasado la homologacion?????
*
*En resumen los chinos,al igual que los japoneses en su momento!!!fabrican porquerias ,pero tambien cosas buenas,y por lo menos hacen hasta el ultimo tornillo.
*
*Saludos.*


----------



## crimson (May 2, 2015)

¡Yo trabajé en Mauro en esa época! Recuerdo los transceptores VHF "Horizon 2" que eran equipos contrabandeados "Standard". Yo era el que les sacaba las chapitas del frente originales y les pegaba las de Mauro Comunicaciones... encima había una propaganda en una revista que decía "Horizon II, una realidad tecnológica nacional.  Yo siempre digo que los chinos son los argentinos de oriente... si nosotros tuviéramos la capacidad de fabricar cosas que tienen ellos haríamos las mismas truchadas...
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2015)

Hola a todos , aun en "Off-Topic" y mismo hilo "historico" en meados de la decada de 70 una enpresa de telecomunicaciones  Brasileña denominada "Unitel" vendio a los Israelenses (Oriente medio) un lote de  equipos de comunicación VHF FM(136 hasta 174MHz) , pero en realidad los equipos eran los arquiconocidos "Patrulhero III" NorteAmericanos (Motorola) y no de fabricación brasileña ,asi  quando los Israelenses miraran los "murciélago" (logotipo de la Motorola ) serigrafados en los transistores de RF descobriran la farsa y todo lote de radios fueran imediatamente devolvidos a Brasil , jajjajjajajajajajajajjajajajjajajjja. Lo peor es que no es nada facil sacar (borrar) la serigrafia sobre la ceramica que tapa  los transistores de potencia de RF.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 3, 2015)

.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> .... equipos de comunicación VHF FM(136 hasta 174MHz) , pero en realidad los equipos eran los arquiconocidos "Patrulhero III" NorteAmericanos (Motorola) y no de fabricación brasileña .....


 
 Habrá sido el Mocom70 ????, 45W con dos M9583 ???. 

 Que aquí se "fabricaban" (en Tucumán) bajo licencia de ellos con alguna integración nacional de chasis metalico, PCB, y algunas otras partes que el alemán no me permite recordar.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 3, 2015)

Entonces... que onda con el post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/981492/ _? el transistor del oscilador es algo grande, así que puede mover tranquilamente el bd135... y por experiencia práctica entiendo que en este oscilador, la etapa previa de audio es importante. Con que llegue a un watt lo consideraría un proyecto exitoso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Entonces... que onda con el post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/981492/ _? el transistor del oscilador es algo grande, así que puede mover tranquilamente el bd135... y por experiencia práctica entiendo que en este oscilador, la etapa previa de audio es importante. Con que llegue a un watt lo consideraría un proyecto exitoso.


Estimado conpañero Don DJ_Glenn creo que SI , es possible que ande un "BD135" en 100MHz , pero desde que ese sea un transistor legitimo y no un trucho Chino   .
Incluso yo mismo ya subi aca en ese foro lo proyecto  de un TX en 144MHz enpleando un BD135 en lo paso final , pero desafortunadamente no logro encontrar por haora ese aporte .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!Si es exactamente ese equipo, dos transistores M9583 (2N6083) en Puch-Pull fornindo entre 45 y 50 Wattios en la salida excitados por otro M9583!!!! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. !!!!Logre encontrar lo transmissor de 144Mhz enpleando un BD135 en lo paso final !!!!


----------



## Derneilkel (May 7, 2015)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas fabricando algunos de los pequeños emisores que hay en estos foros, y alguno rescatado de la red. Particularmente y ya que todos los circuitos son fantasticos, y teoricamente son correctos, he decidido realizar la comparativa práctica entre ellos. . . . .



Que tal quería hacerte algunas preguntitas. ¿Cual es el varicap que empleas en este Tx?. Para el dipolo, ¿no convendría emplear un balun para emitir balanceado?. El BJT que empleas no puede desarrollar las potencias que mencionan varios *Algunos compañeros* por acá y considerando que por lo general se sobre dimensiona hasta 3 veces la potencia esperada al valor de PdMax del mismo.. que potencia realmente le puedo demandar con seguridad?? En ensayos posteriores sabemos que esta re jugada la estabilidad por no emplear PLL ni XTAL. ¿Que tan "fija" es la frecuencia si es que se efectuaron ensayos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 7, 2015)

Hola caro Don Derneilkel , ese proyecto no es recomendado a armar , el tiene muchos incovenientes ya aclarados (altamente instable , tiene un zunbido molesto dificil de quitar , etc....), pero quitando tu dudas  quanto a lo diodo varicap te recomendo buscar por lo tipo "BB405" o "BB809"  o mismo ese puede sener sacado de un viejo tuner de TV desquaçado o radio FM ( diodo del CAF) .Quanto a la antena sener o no balanceada , ese "oscilador de potenzia " es armado en configuración  contrafase ("puch-pull") asi una bobina de 1,5 espiras armada en lo centro de la bobina osciladora podria alimentar un cable plano de 300 OHmios y ese un dipolo plegado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don Derneikel te dejo aca varios links que tratan dese tema (Oscilador de potenzia en pusc-pull): 
http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/multi-transmitter.htm 
http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/transmissor de fm corsario.gif 
http://www.reconnsworld.com/forum/read.php?18,376 ,picar en :  post-18-16945-2wsimple.gif (13.3 KB)
http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/multi-telsiz.htm 
http://totalitaer.de/Rftechnik/mikrowellersender.htm
http://www.mariucci.freeserve.co.uk/fm2w.gif
http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/pantek.htm
http://www1.shellkonto.se/icom2002/fmsandare/stationtransmitter/4/index.htm
http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/resimler/multi-modulator.jpg
http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/resimler/ multi-transmitter.jpg 
http://www.totalitaer.de/index.htm , picar en :  "RF Technik" a la derecha de la pagina. 
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Ago 3, 2015)

con cualquier transmisor de ipot mp3 de esos de autos que son baratos y 1 tr de alta ganancia  bfg591 que sale 1 usd e en argntina se llega 1/2 watt sin problema, es algo rapido y facil de hacer, lo mas simple y despues le agregan un  rd15 que sale 5 usd y llegan  a 10 watt sin exigirlo, algo simple, para empezar en radio

con 10 usd se tiene un tranmisor estereo de 10 watt , mas barato que los chino, ja ja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> con cualquier transmisor de ipot mp3 de esos de autos que son baratos y 1 tr de alta ganancia  bfg591 que sale 1 usd e en argntina se llega 1/2 watt sin problema, es algo rapido y facil de hacer, lo mas simple y despues le agregan un  rd15 que sale 5 usd y llegan  a 10 watt sin exigirlo, algo simple, para empezar en radio
> 
> con 10 usd se tiene un tranmisor estereo de 10 watt , mas barato que los chino, ja ja


Hola Don elektrocom ,muuuuuucho interesante , haora  se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias ustedes subir aca los planos de montagen o diagramas esquemacticos deses amplificadores que aclaraste arriba ??
!Muchas Gracias de antemano !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ago 5, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> con cualquier transmisor de ipot mp3 de esos de autos que son baratos y 1 tr de alta ganancia  bfg591 que sale 1 usd e en argntina se llega 1/2 watt sin problema, es algo rapido y facil de hacer, lo mas simple y despues le agregan un  rd15 que sale 5 usd y llegan  a 10 watt sin exigirlo, algo simple, para empezar en radio
> 
> con 10 usd se tiene un tranmisor estereo de 10 watt , mas barato que los chino, ja ja





Hola electrocom. me apunto a lo que dice el compañero Daniel Lopez.

Podias poner unos esquemas o mejor aun un aparato realizado como dices??....yo e puesto varios, pero me gustaria ver tu emisor.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## aure (Ago 9, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> con cualquier transmisor de ipot mp3 de esos de autos que son baratos y 1 tr de alta ganancia  bfg591 que sale 1 usd e en argntina se llega 1/2 watt sin problema, es algo rapido y facil de hacer, lo mas simple y despues le agregan un  rd15 que sale 5 usd y llegan  a 10 watt sin exigirlo, algo simple, para empezar en radio
> 
> con 10 usd se tiene un tranmisor estereo de 10 watt , mas barato que los chino, ja ja





Hola Electrocom...no te animas y nos eseñas como se hace ese ampli..


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2015)

Os presento esta emisora de FM casera con una distancia de alcance de 20 metros en interior, con el que podéis transmitir el audio de un MP3 o movil y escucharlo en cualquier radio FM.






Os dejo el enlace para descargar el esquema:

http://adf.ly/1MfQxn


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Os presento esta emisora de FM casera con una distancia de alcance de 20 metros en interior, con el que podéis transmitir el audio de un MP3 o movil y escucharlo en cualquier radio FM.
> 
> https://youtu.be/64D5ONRxwqc
> 
> ...


!!!!!!Felicitaciones por tu montagen Don lolo2n3055 ,?? haora que tal agregar a tu transmissor un sensillo encoder stereo para tornar su sonido mas prolijo aun ?? 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 15, 2015)

Me parece buena idea y seria algo facil de añadir.

Gracias y me alegro te haya gustado.

Un saludo desde España.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Me parece buena idea y seria algo facil de añadir.
> 
> Gracias y me alegro te haya gustado.
> 
> Un saludo desde España.


!!!!SIiiiiiiii , montagens sensillas y exictosas mi recuerdan en mucho mi pasado quando aun mui  jóven armava radios galenas y pequeños transmissores de FM 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## johenrod (Oct 16, 2015)

cordial saludo veo que no hay aportes desde hace tiempo pero talvez alguien pueda ayudarme.

he armado este circuito y funciona relativamente bien, el problema es que logro sintonizarlo en la gama de  88-108 Mhz y en la parte del oscilador mido la frecuencia con el contador y en este caso 88.7Mhz pero al acercarlo a la antena tengo una medicion de exactamente el doble de la frecuencia del oscilador. se que esta etapa final si amplifica porque gane uno 5 metros mas que con solo montar el oscilador, lo que deseo saber es si este circuito se esta comportando como un doblador de frecuencia o son armonicas lo que tengo en la antena.
Ademas me llama la atencion que la toma del buffer la hacen desde el emisor.
cualquier aclaracion al respecto se las agradecere ampliamente,,,,
imagen;







[/IMG]


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola johenrod, evidentemente la salida está enganchada en la armónica del oscilador. Así como está es difícil quitarla, porque el circuito sintonizado está cargado por los colectores de los transistores. Esto hace que baje el Q del circuito sintonizado, perdiendo la capacidad de elegir la frecuencia del oscilador. Lo que hago en mis circuitos de VHF es lo siguiente:

Fijate que los extremos de la bobina están libres. Esto hace que el Q (por lo tanto, la capacidad de sintonizar una frecuencia) sea máximo, y le hago un par de derivaciones a la bobina. La primera a partir de lado "frío" (el que va a la alimentación) es para la antena, que es de baja impedancia (típico 75 ohm). Luego, el colector (los colectores en tu caso) van por la mitad de la bobina, dado que presentan una impedancia de entre 300 y 600 ohm, depende de la potencia de salida. El lado caliente está libre y conectado sólo al capacitor variable. 
Para sintonizarla usá una sondita:




Para la frecuencia en la que trabajás la bobina debe ser hecha en una forma de 8mm de diámetro, con 8 espiras de alambre entre 0,80 y 1 mm, y el capacitor uno verde de 30pF. Experimentalo, seguro que mejora.
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Oct 16, 2015)

*crimson* cordial saludo, gracias por tus respuestas tan claras, no queriendo abusar me permites preguntarte algo mas...
mi idea es amplificar un poco esta señal del oscilador, se que en los foros hay muchas respuestas a este interrogante pero he probado de todo y nada me sale.
tambien realice este que es un tanto igual pensando que habia un problema de cercania de las bobinas pero me paso igual...
imagen;





[/IMG]

solo deseo colocar otra etapa para alcanzar unos 100 metros sin ruidos con una pequeña antena.
poseo un contador de frecuencia y la sonda acoplada a un voltimetro analogo para mis pruebas, he logrado alcanzar unos 10 metros con una medicion de 2,5 votios y lo he llegado a subir a 4,5 y es donde pienso huff, se doblo el alcance pero para mi sorpresa antes se acorta la distancia, me confundo entonces porque veo  o al menos creo que esta medicion no es confiable. hay algun metodo para saber que cuando suba la lectura en realidad la potencia si se haya incrementado?


cuando cambio los capacitores de desacople tambien se intensifica o se reduce la lectura  en el voltimetro pero no he podido lograr comprender por que no es proporcional la lectura de mayor alcance cuando la lectura sea mayor.

por ultimo...
asumo que el circuito  de muestra acabas de publicar lleva sus componentes normales de polarizacion, si es el caso de donde hago la toma para la siguiente etapa.
muchas gracias de antemano compañero.


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola johenrod, es la falla más común cuando trabajás con circuitos simples en radiofrecuencia. La señal de salida* no es pura* sino que incluye un montón de espúreas, entre ellas, las armónicas. Para medir potencia se necesita un analizador de espectro, pero, como es un instrumento de laboratorio, caro e inconseguible, ajusto mis etapas de potencia con un medidor de intensidad de campo. Fijate en este post, que hablamos de eso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/#post279207
Con ese circuito tan sencillo ya podés ajustar bastante bien la etapa de salida, evitando que se "enganche" en frecuencias indeseadas.
La potencia probablemente baje, pero esto es porque el medidor de potencia no discrimina frecuencia, como sí lo hace el medidor de intensidad de campo. Entonces te suma la fundamental, las armónicas, la basura, y te da un montón de potencia _pero no llegás a ningún lado_, porque la fundamental, que es la que interesa, por ahí quedó muy abajo. Hace muchos años armé uno con las características que te indico, y anduvo muy bien... pero no había cámaras digitales en esa época, no quedaron imágenes...
Si encuentro el circuito lo posteo, debe estar en un viejo cuaderno (tampoco había programas de diseño electrónico en esa época)...dinosaurios tampoco
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Oct 16, 2015)

cordial saludo, realice este circuito tan comun pero que me ha trabajado y al hacerle las modificaciones... no me dio, algun error,,, gracias....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## crimson (Oct 16, 2015)

Porque ese circuito es un oscilador, está bien que no te funcione, el circuito que te pasé es para una *etapa de salida.*
Busco el circuito completo y te lo posteo.

Edito: ¡lo encontré! Estaba en un papiro en la tumba de Tutankamón:

El transistor de salida era un 2N4427.
Saludos C


----------



## johenrod (Oct 17, 2015)

Cordial saludo, de nuevo te expreso mis agradecimientos por tus respuestas y la disposición para Aclarar algunas de mis dudas.
Me parece interesante el circuito para medir la frecuencia especifica  lo armare y te contaré mis resultados. Había tenido en mente algo parecido pero no encontré mucha información, me refiero a realizar un circuito que tuviera la función de los radios viejos que traían  VU digital o análogo en el cual se podía visualizar la intensidad de la señal. Casualmente tengo un radio de estos viejos y lo coloco a unos 10 metros sin antena pero no he podido hacerle subir la señal más de 1 de 5 de los led´s  de señal que tiene.
Entonces manos a la obra y te contare resultados.
En el diagrama del medidor de campo que debe hacerce en el caso de que en la etapa amplificadora buffer no tenga bobina de aire sino una bobina de 1Mh, donde se realizaria la medicion? 
Por último te dejo la imagen que me enviaste haciendo referencia a una parte del circuito que tiene como un puente a tierra y no  veo muy claro la conexión entre ellos
Si no tengo los bf 494 algún otro transistor para reemplazarlo?.

Mis mejores deseos desde, loCombia 






[/IMG]
aqui mi radio:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Porque ese circuito es un oscilador, está bien que no te funcione, el circuito que te pasé es para una *etapa de salida.*
> Busco el circuito completo y te lo posteo.
> 
> Edito: ¡lo encontré! Estaba en un papiro en la tumba de Tutankamón:
> ...


!!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!
Estimado Don Crimson realmente no quedou claro  la correcta conección entre lo paso oscilador (abajo en lo dibujo) y lo paso amplificador (mas arriba en lo mismo dibujo) , o mejor ?? donde es conectado lo potenciometro de ayuste de nivel de RF en lo paso oscilador ?? 
!!! Fuerte abrazoz !!! 
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Oct 18, 2015)

Ahí lo emprolijé un poco:

¡Me están dando ganas de experimentarlo nuevamente! BF494 ya no consigo, estoy usando MPSH10, que es el de los remotos de garage.
Saludos C


----------



## Francv (Ene 19, 2016)

Buenas a todos! Estoy buscando hacer un emisor fm de unos 50 m de alcance y que pueda funcionar entre 3 y 5 v (asi aprovecho una bateria recargable de movil) para poder utilizarlo con jack en vez de con micrófono y que suene bien la complejidad no me importa pero si son componentes comunes mejor gracias! Por cierto ya arme dos bajados de internet y no funcionan pero no desistire! Tengo que hacer uno!:cabezon:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2016)

Francv dijo:


> Buenas a todos! Estoy buscando hacer un emisor fm de unos 50 m de alcance y que pueda funcionar entre 3 y 5 v (asi aprovecho una bateria recargable de movil) para poder utilizarlo con jack en vez de con micrófono y que suene bien la complejidad no me importa pero si son componentes comunes mejor gracias! Por cierto ya arme dos bajados de internet y no funcionan pero no desistire! Tengo que hacer uno!:cabezon:


Hola caro Don Francy te recomendo mirar ese link aca : http://walterpy2.blogspot.com.br/2015/04/micro-transmissor-de-fm-alcance-60.html 
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Francv (Ene 20, 2016)

Gracias Daniel es a 6 voltios supongo qie tambien vale a 4,5 v me gusta y es sencillo! Gracias! Si tienen mas para comparar mejor buscare ese transistor no se que calibre tendra las espiras


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2016)

Francv dijo:


> Gracias Daniel es a 6 voltios supongo qie tambien vale a 4,5 v me gusta y es sencillo! Gracias! Si tienen mas para comparar mejor buscare ese transistor no se que calibre tendra las espiras


Puedes enpleyar un hilo de cubre barnizado calibre 20 o mismo 18 AWG sin problemas 
Te altamente recomendo enpleyar la  montagen estilo "Manhattan" , eso porque esa  es lo mas adecuada a  funcionar en circuitos de RF aun mas cuando en VHF (100MHz).
Aca mismo en lo foro es muy bien discutido ese tema   
te dejo aca otro link de un sitio muy interesante en tema de transmissores de FM sensillos : http://www.translocal.jp/radio/micro/howtotx.html
!Suerte en los desahollos y mantenganos informados  !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Francv (Ene 21, 2016)

Mas dejao planchao jajaj no controlo mucho  no sabia nada de eso, aunque si que lo mas importante para la frecuencia es el hilo con las vueltas y el trimer gracias! Muy interesante


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2016)

Francv dijo:


> Mas dejao planchao jajaj no controlo mucho  no sabia nada de eso, aunque si que lo mas importante para la frecuencia es el hilo con las vueltas y el trimer gracias! Muy interesante



Bueno , cuando si es disponible en las manos instrumentos de testes y medidas (ejenplo : frequenzimetro , osciloscopio , analizador de espectro ) las cosas son muuuuuuuuucho mas faciles en si hacer , porque no tienes  que adiviñar lo que se pasa con lo circuito , basta probar y ayustar correctamente    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Francv (Ene 21, 2016)

La verdad que si, yo ando cambiando vueltas al alambre y el grosor y nada, claro no tengo osciloscopio así que ando probando Jejej


----------



## JPICM (Mar 4, 2016)

Buenas amigos. No se si sea la sección correcta intento hacer un rector FM pero no se mucho de osciladores así que me gustaría saber como calcular la frecuencia y la menera para modificarlo de que no solo reciba en la banda comercial si no una especifica. Por que la mayoria de los que he visto googleando solo están para recibir en esta banda. De antemano gracias alguna pag o tuto donde pueda tener mas informacion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2016)

JPICM dijo:


> Buenas amigos. No se si sea la sección correcta intento hacer un rector FM pero no se mucho de osciladores así que me gustaría saber como calcular la frecuencia y la menera para modificarlo de que no solo reciba en la banda comercial si no una especifica. Por que la mayoria de los que he visto googleando solo están para recibir en esta banda. De antemano gracias alguna pag o tuto donde pueda tener mas informacion.


Hola a todos , caro don JPICM descurpe , pero ?? que es un "rector FM" ??, te pregunto eso para puder tentar ayudarte con mucho gusto en lo mejor que possible 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JPICM (Mar 6, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro don JPICM descurpe , pero ?? que es un "rector FM" ??, te pregunto eso para puder tentar ayudarte con mucho gusto en lo mejor que possible
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Jajaja Me equivoque amigo me refiero a un receptor Fm.. Como saber config para receptar a un a frecuencia especifica.. Lei que tiene que ver con los ocsiladores pero pues estoy escaso en conocimiento sobre ello.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Bueno, ?? entonses quieres armar un receptor de FM que pueda sintonizar toda la banda de 88 hasta 108 MHz ??.
Como comezo jo recomendo buscar por un circuito basado en lo CI TDA7000 (Phillips) o un SC1088 (Chino) que son circuitos muy sensillos pero igualmente efectivos para recebir toda la banda de FM.
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 6, 2016)

si queres algo mas complejo este scanner te puede servir
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-i


----------



## danielgpalacios (Sep 10, 2019)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas fabricando algunos de los pequeños emisores que hay en estos foros, y alguno rescatado de la red. Particularmente y ya que todos los circuitos son fantasticos, y teoricamente son correctos, he decidido realizar la comparativa práctica entre ellos.
> 
> Todos ellos probados con una antena bazoka en iguales condiciones para todos.
> 
> ...



He tenido la misma experiencia con el primer circuito,nunca lo pude ponder a funcionar correctamente. solo perdi  tiempo.
En cuanto al segundo parece estable. Solo me falta saber donde conseguir los choke.
Saludos


----------

